# DOLLAR TREE -- Halloween 2013



## Ghost of Spookie

Surprisingly no thread started for the year yet, guess people have posted some items under the Shopping or Find thread because I was sure I saw some DT mentions already. Anyway, I was on the DT website today and they have the solar flower pots if anyone is looking to adapt them for their haunted garden. These fly out of the store as fast as they come in. Any modification needs to be very light weight and uniformly weighted for both sides.

Beach and pool toys (pool noodles for prop arms) are making their appearance. Luau items, like rafia grass skirt material and fish nets, are coming to the stores as well. Pink flamingos (skelly mingos) are in too.


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks GoS- I like those solar pots- maybe to sludge up or possibly remove the ladybugs and add tiny skulls or such. I might add them to my toxic fruit garden that I am making of these : http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/125663-scary-looking-fake-fruit-what-prop-make.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

man i would love to find pink flamingos at our stores here never have seen those


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MatrixMom, I've been collecting a few dozen of them the last few years to modify as part of a mutant biology lab. 

My plan, not started yet, is to have lots of these little seedlings under a "grow" light that will trigger their movement (always looking for ways to add movement to otherwise static scenes). My plan is to put a lightweight plastic or foam skeleton skull in place of the daisy part (maybe even glue the front part of a skull onto the daisy for a face) and then create vine arms (maybe with skeleton hands) where on older dancing solar flowers there are leaves or in the case of this season's dancing flowers, the ladybugs. I was thinking maybe those skeleton garland skellies you see all over the place each season might work for this but haven't tried one out yet. If the modification is too heavy it would throw the movement off and the solar dancing mechanism might fail to work.

Saki.Girl, keep looking in the coming week/months in your local Dollar Tree store. My stores out here have carried them for the last few years. Your store manager should know whether their store ordered a box or two. From what I understand the manager has some input into what is sent to them. If you go to ask, might help if you had the item number with you at that time but they should have a catalog there as well. Good luck.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie
thank you for the heads up on flamingos i just picked some up today along with some fishing nets whoot now to transform them


----------



## kermat13

is there a how-to on how to transform the flamingos?


----------



## Saki.Girl

kermat13 said:


> is there a how-to on how to transform the flamingos?


not sure i just know what i want to do to mine .  i have a photo of what i want it to kinda look like and then add my own touches


----------



## myerman82

I saw those solar pots the other day when I was a dollar tree. With my luck they are out of stock now. Great idea for those who can modify them.


----------



## Abbey Toir

Dollar Tree ALERT!! I really didn't expect to find anything great but my DT has these small ( about a 2 inch cube ) rocks that are solar powered lights and boy do they light! You would never see them scattered about a yard haunt till they went on and I'm thinking 1 Monster eyes 2 Path lights or even just foam pumpkin lights or part of a costume,,,hey I grabbed a dozen like a crazy lady and I bet they were all gone at the end of the day.
Also, this is the first year that I saw flamingos at my DT and the first thing I thought of was small pink vultures; easily done too with a pink DT feather boa from the kiddy section. These would make good deco's if your theme was "kitschy" Halloween, they're even cheap enough for prizes or party favors. Thought I'd let you guys know what's up here in NH ( where there's still snow on the ground! ). My present project is a bunch of child-sized skulls for creepy 'things' to run around in the garden. Happy trails!


----------



## Paint It Black

Abbey, those are some good ideas. Glad you posted them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for posting Abbey Toir and welcome aboard. Boy those flamingos must give you some hope that spring is coming unlike the snow! I'll haven't been in my DT or 99 Cent Only Store for a few weeks now and guess it's about time for a field trip.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I haven't been yet this year, but has anyone noticed if they're still carrying the bags of Oregon Moss (the green kind)? I spent the past couple of evening's trying to find it online, and although I found it at a good price elsewhere, shipping charges kill the pricing... and I need a bunch of it.


----------



## byondbzr

Thanks for this post, I haven't been into my store for several months and now I'm eager to see what I can find to "spookify." The flamingos have me intrigued.. Can anyone share a pic of how they look altered??


----------



## Saki.Girl

go here just click on theword dollor store flamengo make over and it will take you there  

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/126098-dollor-store-flamengo-make-over.html

these are the ones i did


----------



## byondbzr

Thank you Saki, those are great!


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's another fun dollar tree project I did last year.


----------



## kermat13

them there are nekkid!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I haven't been yet this year, but has anyone noticed if they're still carrying the bags of Oregon Moss (the green kind)? I spent the past couple of evening's trying to find it online, and although I found it at a good price elsewhere, shipping charges kill the pricing... and I need a bunch of it.


Yes, the green moss is in stock now. I saw a few bags back in floral but the majority was in the garden section.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just got back from an early a.m. trip to DT (they open at 8 am so convenient when I drop DH off, I like that. Most stores aren't open til 9 or 10). 

For a quick tropical theme when I need to go to Plan B or C when the weather is bad and I don't want my good stuff out, I picked up two adult rafia hula skirts, hair flowers, and party sunglasses (flamingos and pineapple design--very kitchy and fun). I'm thinking of a humorous skeleton beach setting of two adult skelly beach goers suntanning themselves (guess I could make them sunburnt or super tanned like that tanning bed mom in the news...burnt or aged corpses). They should go great with my skelemingos and our palms in the background. I have small 3-foot skeletons that will be the kids playing in the sand....or graveyard would be more appropriate--like that idea...and already have DT beachwear for them from last year. I bet I could use foam board and create a sand castle complete with a bone flagpole, spray glue the whole surface and toss on something for "sand" to complete the look. I'm liking this idea. 

BTW Saki.girl, your DT skelemingos came out great! The skeleton head, neck and backbone design works really well without copying the full skeleton design you see most often. 

I also picked up the solar rocks someone had mentioned. None in the store were charged to see lit so I grabbed 4 to charge and test out. 

Also picked up a few of the fairly thick, black metal wire lantern holders for my graveyard (forgot what they are intended for but they were in the garden section). Someone mentioned they were in stock and they posted a photo of how they used them last year--they look great and helped raise the lanterns off the ground, so thanks! 

A sea scallop bra will be used for my pirates' mermaid or carnival sideshow Fiji Mermaid prop. And the last item I bought today was a GIANT fly swatter. I have some large toy flies and a giant mosquito prop that I'm thinking would look great with that skelly beach scene and add to the fun.


----------



## matrixmom

Looks like it was not a fruitful day for you GoS ....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black, those are freaky awesome! Nice paint job. Their eyes are super spooky looking.

MatrixMom, . I don't go in there often but when I do seldom leave without spending at least $1. I'm liking today's haul a lot for the smile factor.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes, the green moss is in stock now. I saw a few bags back in floral but the majority was in the garden section.



Sweet, thanks! Looks like I'm going to be making a stop on the way home  Much appreciated.


----------



## LadySherry

Stopped at lunch and managed to grab a couple of the flamingos and 1 solar rock. Looks like have tomorrow nights project. Saki I plan on painting my flamingos like yours. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Stopped at lunch and managed to grab a couple of the flamingos and 1 solar rock. Looks like have tomorrow nights project. Saki I plan on painting my flamingos like yours. Thanks for the link.


cool they are fun to do


----------



## NOWHINING

I have been at the DT recently but I am not in the Halloween Mode since I am trying to get things gather for the Baseball theme BabyShower that I am hosting next week. I plan to go back in the Halloween Mode and plot my shopping since I have a haunted House to do this year and it needs alot stuff to get start


----------



## im the goddess

no flamingos at my DT yet, nor the rope netting. They did have the luau stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Should be soon then im the goddess. The flamingos as well as the netting BTW are in their new catalog (April - June).

My store had sold out of the dancing solar flowers/bugs but said another shipment was coming in today. I think they get a shipment in at least each week. 


4/16 Dang, stopped in today and they did get their solar flowers in but they switched up the version from last week's special. These had the bug in place of the flower instead of the bugs replacing the leaves. If anyone sees the version with the bugs as leaves, please send a shout out. Don't want to miss them when they hit the stores again. Figure it will be much easier to pull the bugs off and substitute skelley arms and hands. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dollar Tree has their TIKI TORCHES featured this week--online and they were in my store as well. I made a Flaming Tiki Torch using some tiki torches I bought last year from DT and some Flaming Torch Lights I just received from Oriental Trading Company. Looks great and gives you a battery solution. I made a tutorial for it (the typing of instructions was the hardest part!) so check it out under the Tutorial Section. All for under $6.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Gosh! I need to make a trip to DT. I love an awesome but cheap craft!


----------



## Saki.Girl

beautifulnightmare said:


> Gosh! I need to make a trip to DT. I love an awesome but cheap craft!


Me too  going to make some things to night from suff from dollor store


----------



## Bethany

Thanks for sharing everything everyone!! Another great thread to follow!!


----------



## katshead42

Wow these are all great ideas! I started deep cleaning my back yard today for Katoween 2013. I need to get to work on props though! Katoween is just around the corner (177 days)


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Should be soon then im the goddess. The flamingos as well as the netting BTW are in their new catalog (April - June).
> 
> My store had sold out of the dancing solar flowers/bugs but said another shipment was coming in today. I think they get a shipment in at least each week.
> 
> 
> 4/16 Dang, stopped in today and they did get their solar flowers in but they switched up the version from last week's special. These had the bug in place of the flower instead of the bugs replacing the leaves. If anyone sees the version with the bugs as leaves, please send a shout out. Don't want to miss them when they hit the stores again. Figure it will be much easier to pull the bugs off and substitute skelley arms and hands. Thanks.


Ghost, I think you can order a case online or talk to the store manager. Same goes for any Dollar tree item, I believe.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Bethany Smith-Globig! Interesting enough the sales clerk and I checked the catalog and the flowers with the bugs in place of leaves weren't in there to order. But thanks for the suggestion. Many times you can order from the catalog or online. These particular flowers seem to have been just a one-week featured item online and in the store. I keep checking my store though. This week is the return of the solar powered hula dancer so it changes all the time. I did see the flowers I'm looking for on ebay but don't want them badly enough at the markup price and shipping. Hopefully they will return just like the hula dancers. Thanks again.


----------



## Bethany

I will check the DT here when i get done at Kohl's tomorrow. 
One of the DT, not the one I'm going to tomorrow, limits the number of each item you can buy.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> go here just click on theword dollor store flamengo make over and it will take you there
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/126098-dollor-store-flamengo-make-over.html
> 
> Flamingo Make-over
> 
> someone also did flamingos that are transformed into Buzzards but don't remember where that is...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Another great idea ok i think  is but the tall white candles in glass jars like these at dollar store then i added potion labels and hot glue to them and instead of burning I picked up mall battery tea lights at dollar store also  
before 


after


----------



## moonbaby345

I love this idea!I've seen these candles at my local DT.Where did you get those potion lables?
I might just have to try this!



Saki.Girl said:


> Another great idea ok i think  is but the tall white candles in glass jars like these at dollar store then i added potion labels and hot glue to them and instead of burning I picked up mall battery tea lights at dollar store also
> before
> 
> 
> after


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonbaby345 said:


> I love this idea!I've seen these candles at my local DT.Where did you get those potion labels?
> I might just have to try this!


I actual had the labels last year but if don't have any your could print some out that you like glue to bottles with elmers or some other glue that spread even and thin


----------



## moonbaby345

Thanks for the tip but I don't have a printerMaybe I can find some at Michael's but they usually are expensive.
I love how you used the battery tea light's too!




Saki.Girl said:


> I actual had the labels last year but if don't have any your could print some out that you like glue to bottles with elmers or some other glue that spread even and thin


----------



## moonwitchkitty

moonbaby345 said:


> I love this idea!I've seen these candles at my local DT.Where did you get those potion lables?
> I might just have to try this!


these look awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here is another dollor store craft bouth this touch light painted the base black and used black sharpie to do face


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl Awesome!! Do you work round the clock on this stuff?
I try to get motivated. Did pick up 2 Solar Daisy with bugs (no leaves) Thinking Carnivorous Plant and a head/skull in each leaf hand.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I love the Jack light makeover, SakiGirl!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

the jack skellington-esque light is brilliant! i love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> Saki.Girl Awesome!! Do you work round the clock on this stuff?
> I try to get motivated. Did pick up 2 Solar Daisy with bugs (no leaves) Thinking Carnivorous Plant and a head/skull in each leaf hand.


Lol I craft a ton lol more so this year sold motorcycle getting new one in fall so keeping self busy lol 
Cool on the lights can't wait to see


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.Girl, love what you did to that light!! I use these especially when the power goes out during a storm. Never thought of it beyond that. 

Now I can see that strapped on to the front of a black bike as a headlight! LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Now that you started my mind working I could see it turned into a lighted eyeball that gets worked into a larger facade like prop or prop wall. The rim would make a nice upper and lower eyelid for the eyeball to sit in. What an inspiration your little $1 light and a Sharpie are! Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> Saki.Girl Awesome!! Do you work round the clock on this stuff?
> I try to get motivated. Did pick up 2 Solar Daisy with bugs (no leaves) Thinking Carnivorous Plant and a head/skull in each leaf hand.



Thanks Bethany for posting about the "bugs for leaves" on the solar daisies as being in your store now. Stopped this afternoon and picked some up. Yeah! One less thing on my list that I need. These should be easier for me to work with attaching skellie hands to. Also picked up two pairs of black gardening gloves for my bee keepers' prop outfits, some red hibiscus plants for my tropical Skull Island theme, and a long- stem red rose that just looked nice. Maybe for one of my GrandinRoad gals or for a coffin lid. They had nice cali lilies in but in yellow and really wanted them in white for a casket topper. Maybe later..


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Bethany for posting about the "bugs for leaves" on the solar daisies as being in your store now. Stopped this afternoon and picked some up. Yeah! One less thing on my list that I need. These should be easier for me to work with attaching skellie hands to. Also picked up two pairs of black gardening gloves for my bee keepers' prop outfits, some red hibiscus plants for my tropical Skull Island theme, and a long- stem red rose that just looked nice. Maybe for one of my GrandinRoad gals or for a coffin lid. They had nice cali lilies in but in yellow and really wanted them in white for a casket topper. Maybe later..


For some reason I thought you wanted the ones with the leaves.  I wish mine had the leaves, but I'll just add some silk ones. I am working on a head for mine. 

I cannot wait to be able to buy a house here in Central FL. I found someone at a flea market selling almost black cali lilies (real ones). Will be planting some of those when we do get into a house!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haha. I have a couple dozen daisies and sunflowers with the leaves; no I'm set in that regard. This week's ad has gerber daisies with leaves but they were not in my store. I think my store is behind in shipments or clearing out older mdse because this week they have a hodgepodge of solar items--left over hula girls, daisies with lady bugs, daisies with bees, and daisies with butterflies--all previous weeks of featured store items. I bought all bees hoping if I can pull them off without breaking them I can use them with my bee keeper props maybe. My XL evil gnome costume from BuyCostumes should arrive on Thursday and I'm hoping to work him in with the stung bee keepers. Their $10 costume sale was a real boost for my haunt. This mutant bio lab is turning out to have all kinds of possibilities! 

Totally understand wanting a house. We finally bought one a number of years ago. It's nice to not have to move and nice to customize as you see fit (although we have an association to go through for approval on some things). I've seen those black cali lillies in photos and they are so cool. Never seen them in the floral dept or nurseries in our area. They'd make a great wedding bouquet as well.


----------



## Bethany

Spookie, can't wait to see your stuff! I got the daisy with the bees & butterflies. That is what one DT had.
Waiting for our house in Ohio to sell is maddening. I will def. go through wishdrawl if I cannot decorate for Halloween this year too!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Swimming noodles in stores, I also picked up some flower pin wheels that will be transformed to.skull flowers whoot


----------



## osenator

Theses projects were all built this week with only Dollar stores items


----------



## Paint It Black

Off to an awesome start, Osenator! Those are some great interactive ideas that should be great scares.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Saki.Girl said:


> Ghost of Spookie
> thank you for the heads up on flamingos i just picked some up today along with some fishing nets whoot now to transform them


I would love to see you flamigos when they are finished!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloak_Dagger said:


> I would love to see you flamigos when they are finished!!


Go here
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/126098-dollor-store-flamengo-make-over.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is the flowers i am making for my dark Alice wonderland party this year all of it from dollar tree  

here is before pics





then with a little spray paint and other items picked up from dollor store last year


----------



## Bethany

These will be a great addition for you dark alice party!
there is no end to your creativity!!


----------



## osenator

That's pretty cool, Saki.Girl!


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys they are fun to make now to finish 6 more  and then hit my next project .


----------



## Paint It Black

Really love the huge flowers, Saki. Perfect for your theme.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

They came out great! Planning on something similar with the little solar dancing flowers. Hope mine turn out as well! Did you use regular spray paint?


----------



## Saki.Girl

made a few more and took the hula skirts from dollar store spray painted black 
and


----------



## im the goddess

Saki: I can visualize those in a Dark Alice scene grouped around the mushrooms. Do you have any of the ping pong eye balls from Dollar Tree? I can see flowers with an eyeball in the center. I really like the addition of the grass skirts. Those will move nicely in the breeze.


----------



## offmymeds

Those look AWESOME Saki!!! 

I found these little guys


----------



## moonwitchkitty

where did you find those?


----------



## Bethany

offmymeds said:


> Those look AWESOME Saki!!!
> 
> I found these little guys
> 
> View attachment 153751


OH I hope it was at DT!! I want one!!


----------



## offmymeds

Yes, I found them at DT


----------



## Bethany

I'll have to make my rounds tomorrow!!! Ohhhhh maybe 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## LadySherry

Look what I found at Dollar tree today


----------



## Bethany

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 153888
> 
> Look what I found at Dollar tree today


First the growing Zombies now the mad scientist bubbles!! Hope I can lose the hubby for a few hours this weekend. 

On a different note, kinda, I got a box of glass tubes from a guy that sells cigars!! Going to use them for test tubes, they even have the toppers!!


----------



## offmymeds

Those are cool ladysherry! What are you going to do with the little cube? 

Great score on the tubes Bethany.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the find ladysherry very cool 
I picked these up today they only had one there or i would have gotten a few more


----------



## IshWitch

Abbey Toir said:


> Dollar Tree ALERT!! I really didn't expect to find anything great but my DT has these small ( about a 2 inch cube ) rocks that are solar powered lights and boy do they light! You would never see them scattered about a yard haunt till they went on and I'm thinking 1 Monster eyes 2 Path lights or even just foam pumpkin lights or part of a costume,,,hey I grabbed a dozen like a crazy lady and I bet they were all gone at the end of the day.


Will have to look for those rocks, dang! Was just at DT yesterday, grabbed a bunch of RWB decorations for the summer and didn't look around. WHAT was I Thinking! LOL


----------



## Bethany

I bought some. Just check the switch BEFORE you load them into your basket or cart. I had one that didn't work, switch broke, so checked all of the next batch. 
They do light up great!! I have 1 lighting each of my concrete gargoyles & one on my concrete skull. Husband says they are still on in the morning @ 6 am when he leaves!! I picked up some cool post ones in Orlando at a Habitat store that change colors!! Wish I'd bought more than 2.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Curious if you have pics showing how well they light. Ive almost bought them a couple times but never did


----------



## Bethany

pumpkinpie said:


> Curious if you have pics showing how well they light. Ive almost bought them a couple times but never did


I'll try to take pics tonight. They do light up nice. I went back and bought 6 more. Thinking for my tombstones for the night of my Halloween party.


----------



## LadySherry

offmymeds said:


> Those are cool ladysherry! What are you going to do with the little cube?
> 
> I think it will look good on the witch's bookshelf.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I love this thread! Amazes me how creative HF members are! Genius too!


----------



## Bethany

pumpkinpie said:


> Curious if you have pics showing how well they light. Ive almost bought them a couple times but never did


Was too cloudy here in Central FL yesterday, obviously, because they were not very bright. Not looking good today either. My multi color chaning one from Habitat was doing it's thing. Perhaps it's because I tilted them to shine on the gargoyles?


----------



## offmymeds

I can see that as being something very sinister, LadySherry. good thinking.


----------



## Saki.Girl

so i was wondering how these little faces worked i picked up a few and this shape reminded me of a lab jar they come with 3 different color beads i put 2 in this one just to see what it would do thought i would share


----------



## Bethany

I cannot have those in my house (the vases), I have a cat that eats anything plastic. 
I wondered how they worked & looked too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Ha thats funny about your cat. our chunky butt feline eats wires that aren't plugged in.
Loving everyone's finds


----------



## Bethany

Actually an expensive dangerous flaw for him & the breed. Almost died, costly vet bills & lots of sleepless nights.
You never realize how much Plastic you have around until you have to make sure there is none for the munching. It is like crack to him, he can find it anywhere, the smallest thing. Wouldn't give him up for the would though.
My daughter's cat ate any rubber necklaces, bracelets & earphone cords & cords to her MP3. I just told her she needed to put her stuff away.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Found these when I stopped by my local dollar tree yesterday.


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool find on the spiders . 

I picked up these little girl fairy wings they will be turned into Gothic butterflies when i am done


----------



## Bethany

Will wait patiently while you make them saki.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

OOH cant wait to see what you do with them


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here they are


----------



## moonwitchkitty

looks like you used pool noodles to cool ~~


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> looks like you used pool noodles to cool ~~


i used pink foam i had and glued it hot glue and spray paint  if would have had noodles would have used them LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love how you think Saki.girl.


----------



## Jay8311

Thanks for the reminder of DT. I never thought of the noodles. I am going to check them tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl

so i picked up these foam white boards from dollor tree. 



and i am going to make my army cards for dark Alice got one done yesterday have about 12 more to do but give you a idea  

here is the after


----------



## matrixmom

nice saki girl! great talent there....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great use of the foam board (we buy this from there as well). Dang .girl that looks cool. Very Tim Burton-like.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Great use of the foam board (we buy this from there as well). Dang .girl that looks cool. Very Tim Burton-like.


thank you


----------



## LadySherry

I like the cards. I have to add to my list of things to do. I do use the same foam board.... It does not like spray paint. It buckles.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> I like the cards. I have to add to my list of things to do. I do use the same foam board.... It does not like spray paint. It buckles.


Ya I used acrylic paint on them going to see if my sealer for the paint will work ok on them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LadySherry, sounds like the spray paint soaked thru the paper layer on the foam board and when it got to the foam core it melted it weakening it's structure, just like spraying some paints on construction foam board. Good to know for any future projects but sorry it happened to you. It's nice that you shared the info as I'm sure someone will remember your comment and save them time and money. I know I will.


----------



## LadySherry

Your welcome. The buckled looked worked for me. A happy misstep. I did the carnival arrows with the foam board so the buckling gave them a weathered look.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Saki.Girl said:


> love the find ladysherry very cool
> I picked these up today they only had one there or i would have gotten a few more


Saki.Girl, Did you find these at DT? or some other dollar store? I would love a cheap set just as a prop.


----------



## LadySherry

I got mine at dollar tree. In the toy section


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> I got mine at dollar tree. In the toy section


sorry did not see this ya got it at dollar tree in toy area


----------



## WitchyKitty

I wish I could find some of this stuff at my local Dollar Tree!!! I would love to find the growing glow in the dark spiders and also those tarot cards. (I actually own two sets of nice, real tarot cards, but I'd love to have a bit more inexpensive of a set to use with my witches potion bottle corner decor! I fear if I set out my nice ones, my cats would knock them down, eat them or cough up a hairball on them, lol.)


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> I wish I could find some of this stuff at my local Dollar Tree!!! I would love to find the growing glow in the dark spiders and also those tarot cards. (I actually own two sets of nice, real tarot cards, but I'd love to have a bit more inexpensive of a set to use with my witches potion bottle corner decor! I fear if I set out my nice ones, my cats would knock them down, eat them or cough up a hairball on them, lol.)


WitchKitty, I only have to worry about my stuff being eaten by my bengal if it is a plastic bag or in one!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> WitchKitty, I only have to worry about my stuff being eaten by my bengal if it is a plastic bag or in one!


Lol. I love Bengals!! Thankfully, my 4 kitties are finally learning to leave my holiday decorations alone...but every once in awhile they still get into stuff if they are bored overnight and I'd rather not risk my tarot cards, lol. Waiting for the day they knock over my potion bottles off the counter...that'll be a lovely mess.  Need to go to DT and do some digging through the toy dept!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Giant Dark Alice in Wonderland cards...what a great idea! Love that. Always loved the extra creepiness of A in W themes done in a dark way.


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is what the red cards will look like at least the base of them LOL i plan on adding skulls and there staffs to both sets


----------



## WitchyKitty

I went to Dollar Tree today to see if i could find anything...I couldn't find the Tarot Cards  but I did find the Glow n Grow Spiders and THESE!!!! Little grow/glow Skeletons!!! They were still in the toy aisle, but a foot or two further down the aisle from the other glow/grow creatures. They are so cute!


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty I go me some of those cuties a few weeks ago! Have the perfect little jar to put them in!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany, have you tried to put them in water yet to see how big they get...or are you going to leave them tiny sized? Does anyone know how any of the skeletons, zombies or spiders look or how big they get after being soaked in water?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oops posted in wrong location...off to plant it in the right place!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Heads up on the grow stuff -- I recall someone's post a while back regarding one of the snakes. They grew it in their bathtub (thought they posted a photo of it-- can you imagine your spouse walking into the bathroom with one in the bathtub!) and it did reach a good length and plumped up. As I remember however when you take the creature out of the water source it will start shrinking and get small again. Also thought they mentioned that it only grows once. Anyone out there that can verify this? All my grow creatures are still in the original packaging waiting for the right haunt set up for them.

If you are going to grow something in a jar, I suggest buying two of them and growing one ahead of time to make sure you have enough room for it to expand. 

If anyone is willing to grow and sacrifice some of their creatures for the Halloween Forum, I would love to see "before and after" pictures along with measurements. It would make a helpful tutorial.


----------



## Bethany

Well, They grow more than once, but they do begin to deteriorate over time. Warning it does take quite a while for them to dry out. I got a spider that went in the perfect jar. When I went to pack them up for the move and drained the water, it was like a jelly & losing it's "coloring". 
The size they grow to, depends on the size they begin with. I bought a pack a 2 octopi one large one small and put them in a planters peanut jar, fit great. I bought a skull and it tried to escape out of the top of the jar  Snake I cut up before i put in the jar because I didn't want it to look like a snake, unknown species. I figured the glow skellies will go good in a smallish jar if you want them scrunched up, like a spice jar. If you don't like the "fit" when they grow, you can always change vessils, unless you put them in something with a small mouth and it grows big. 
GoS when I get to move my stuff from storage & unpack, I'll take pics of the dried out ones and then pics when they've been rehydrated. LOL
Really hope I drained them all before I packed them......... 

I guess I shouldn't have said they will grow more than once. They do not go back to the original small size!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i have never bought or used them and had no idea could use more then one time cool


----------



## disembodiedvoice

We have 5 different Dollar Trees in my area, I've been to all and none of them have the Tarot cards...I'm bummed! Anyway I have tried alot of the "grow" stuff, I used a grow brain from DT last year in a jar and it was mashing the edges, looked pretty good, also have used snakes and spiders and a dragon ( lol it was for my daughter) I just bought the zombie and I would be willing to sacrifice him to see how he grows...
oh and the ones I have used do grow more than once.


----------



## Bethany

disembodiedvoice said:


> We have 5 different Dollar Trees in my area, I've been to all and none of them have the Tarot cards...I'm bummed! Anyway I have tried alot of the "grow" stuff, I used a grow brain from DT last year in a jar and it was mashing the edges, looked pretty good, also have used snakes and spiders and a dragon ( lol it was for my daughter) I just bought the zombie and I would be willing to sacrifice him to see how he grows...
> oh and the ones I have used do grow more than once.


When I am out and about at the DT's here I'll look for some Tarot Cards. Don't know what state you are located in.


----------



## LadySherry

Bethany said:


> When I am out and about at the DT's here I'll look for some Tarot Cards. Don't know what state you are located in.


Same here. I will be on the look out for tarot cards at the DT.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought those Tarot cards from my DT last year. Like you guys didn't want to ruin a nicer set for my carnival. Wonder if some stores ordered them last year and aren't restocking this year. I understand that DT stores all get sent some of the same items but are given discretion to whether or not other items would be carried. Clearly not every store has the same shelf space and clientele preferences probably differ in areas where some things sell and others sit there.

Next time I'm in my local store I'll see if they are on the shelf there. Heck I keep wishing they would get back in the vintage horror movie posters that some stores had. When I started going to DT (because of HF mentions), they were on to NASCAR race car driver posters. Said they had the movie ones until they sold out but didn't order more. Bad timing I guess and another reason to stay abreast here throughout the year.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Has anyone seen these yet??? I'm patiently waiting so I can make them into trophies for our zombie party....they are the smaller 14" long 3" wide. My stores say they haven't seen them yet but they've been on the website for a few week...I went ahead and grabbed the longer ones just in case but these little guys will work so much better...here's what I'm hoping to make them look like...


----------



## offmymeds

I'm sure with summer here they will be in your store soon. I was thinking of those little wooden bats they have in the gift shops at the ball game when you first posted your idea. Never thought of these little guys. They will make a great trophy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

_I can't wait to see what you do for zombie trophies Pumpkinpie_. Are you turning them into zombies? I like those photos of the brown bats but am sure you have something else in mind??

I stopped in DT this a.m. to check on a few items for you guys. My store had one box of the short bats in stock. They were on a lower shelf in the pool area BTW. Not where I was expecting them. Other long bats were in a more logical spot near the toys, boxes of them, so definitely look around the store. BTW if you are buying the short bats to stand on end on their wide end, make sure the end is flat enough to stand upright before buying. I stood a few up _trying to imagine what you had in mind Pumpkinpie_ and some of them rocked back and forth being more round ended. 

















BTW I don't know if CostPlus World Market still has this in their toy section or not, but they had a realistic looking foam "wooden" baseball bat. It was featured on their website along with a toy accordian. The accordian is still on the website but I didn't see the bat but it could still be in the stores.










I looked all over my DT but no more tarot cards in my store or any of the GID skeletons. I think I saw the skeletons a few months back actually. My store's Grow items seem to occupy a smaller area than before. I might try another location later today when I go to run errands in that area.

Of course I didn't get away without finding stuff for myself. Some of the items you guys might find interesting, like the pool noodle material in a waterboard form or the orange, purple and green tennis shoe laces. Will post photos in a bit.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK here's what I found I could use:

The snakes come in 3 GID colors (shown) and in 2 different poses (head is to the right or left of body). The waterboards are made of pool noodle material and come in various colors. They have a slight curve to them (easier to see in the second photo) and I'll be using these as prop body chests. Figure you could glue on ribs or maybe use Great Stuff foam to create ribs and then paint all of it to be a chest cavity with ribs showing. The middle curves out so just seemed like a perfect use of it. Add pool noodles to create the arms.



















Picked up some orange and purple sneaker shoe laces for my clown outfits. Also came in a deep green. They have hair extensions that are attached to hair combs. These are nice in that they are secured to a band across the top so the hair isn't loose. I also picked up some lanyards with the hopes when we do a whole yard haunt, I'll have some workers to help out around the yard.










Also picked up these ice cream cones (they have bubble liquid inside which I'll dispose of). Cones looked pretty nice and I'll use for my carnival concession area. Thought about picking up some of the cupcakes, re"frosting" them with white frosting and decorating with something like a Jack Skellington face or skull and crossbones.











UPDATE: Oh, forgot to mention that in addition to the snakes having two positions like in the photo I posted above, there are actually two different snakes to chose from -- a small headed snake and a cobra. I didn't chose the cobra but went with the regular serpent. Don't recall if the cobra came in two directional versions as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl

sweet finds i saw the cup cakes last time i was there i want to pick up some for my dark alice in wounderland haunt of course they will be getting a make over too LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your awesome GOS!!!! I will have to check again later this week  we tossed the idea of turning barbies into zombies but my son loved the bats. He's going to make up faux engraved trophy plates gold/silver/bronze (on photo shop)that say "killer costume" 1st place (will be the one with the nails) 2nd (the one with barbed wire) and 3rd place will be left bare or have blood splatters. I got the 36" ones thinking they would look more impressive but by the time I mount them to the plaque they are a wee bit big. I'm hoping the smaller ones will be a little more "trophy like"...now let's just hope I can paint them to look sorta like wood 

I'm going to run a dowel rod inside of them to affix them to the plaque...hoping I can drill a hole in the bottom of the handle...if not I may mount them to a larger plaque (as if you could hang it on the wall)


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Bethany said:


> When I am out and about at the DT's here I'll look for some Tarot Cards. Don't know what state you are located in.


That would be great! I'm going to keep looking you never know what they might put out. I'm in Tennessee, maybe they don't think TN is a good market for the cards but I don't really think they think of things like that I think they just send stuff to stores..I don't know. 
I started growing a zombie, he hasn't done much yet, I will take pics.


----------



## Bethany

disembodiedvoice said:


> That would be great! I'm going to keep looking you never know what they might put out. I'm in Tennessee, maybe they don't think TN is a good market for the cards but I don't really think they think of things like that I think they just send stuff to stores..I don't know.
> I started growing a zombie, he hasn't done much yet, I will take pics.


Use warm water I do believe. I'll be doing my shopping tomorrow. Will check the DT I am by. 
We are house setting for friends starting friday for a week. have lots of stuff to pack to stay there for ourselves, not to mention the cats' stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pumpkinpie, so those _are_ the bat designs you are going after! I like the idea of the third one with the splatters as an idea for it. Somehow I pictured the wide bottom of the bat as the feet of a zombie and the top handle as his head. Guess I was thinking more along the lines of those skeleton trophies from last year. I'm sure you will do a great job on the faux wood look. Do you have one of those faux wood rocker tools to use? 

BTW my store was almost totally sold out of the tiki torches. Possibly they will get more in over the summer, but thought I'd send a heads up that they are selling well already at least here where I live. The LED solar rock lights were still around, some in the garden section, some in the floral. My store also had those clown swirl lollypops on the shelf. I know there was something else I wanted to tell you guys but darn if I can remember. 

Don't think this was it, but DT also has temporary Window Markers in different colors. You know the stuff people write on their store or car windows with in different colors. Saw gold, silver, red, green, are all I can remember for now. If you have your car in the driveway at halloween and want to use it as a prop in your theme...let's say you were doing a zombie theme, you could write something like "Zombies Go Home!" "Help!" on the car windows....just one idea. Add battery powered lighting to the inside of you car and place prop bodies inside of humans that didn't get help in time. I believe DT also has those faux shattered window stickers that you could add to the car windows for added effect. And at halloween time in past years they have had bags of broken and bloody glass that could be sprinkled on the ground below.

Here's what the packaging of the Window Markers looks like:











The package says something like use on glass and don't write on your car's painted body and other painted or unpainted surfaces. Sure sports fans or homecoming kids have used this but I would think it prudent to apply to the inside of the window where ToTers can't get to it, requires writing backwards of course!, and then cleaning off with a damp paper towel so as not to make it run inside of your car. I'm thinking of getting a few markers for my zombie theme and would love to hear from anyone who has used it before.

UPDATE: so far here are the colors I've seen from 2 different stores (no one store had all these colors): gold, silver, dark red, green, blue, yellow, white.


----------



## pumpkinpie

That's awesome!!!!! I was thinking about doing the Walking Dead thing were they left a message and supplies on the car for Sophia


----------



## matrixmom

I have bought some at home depot too near the spray paint area, it was a more reputable brand though. Those look great GoS...that gives me some ideas with the cars......(oh no - not something else to do )


----------



## Paint It Black

I went to our DT today to look for tarot cards for you guys. None at our store at all.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked up some of this no tear toilet paper today thought it would be great for mummies the wrapping it was in toy section at dt


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great idea Saki.girl!

Just got back from my errands and a trip to a different DT and a last minute stop at a Goodwill I haven't been to since Halloween (that's another thread). No tarot cards at this one either. I am nearly positive that this was an item from a year or two ago and stores are just selling whatever they have leftover. I ran into another item I only found one of and hadn't seen in my store, bought it and will post photos of what I picked up tomorrow. 

BTW speaking of discontinued items, if you see the single ice cream cones w/ice cream scented bubble liquid (like in the photo I posted above) and want it, get it because they are selling that out and restocking with a set of 3 tiny cones. The single cones at least look like a real small-sized cone whereas the set of 3 look like kiddie-toy size. I managed to get the last 3 cones this location had so very happy I stopped in today for you guys! 

Some of the items I'm going to post pics of I'll mention now: 

Hoola hoops with holographic striping, in 4 sizes -- circus hoop for your lions and tigers to leap through or the small one I bought for my Gemmy talking Boney Barney, the circus dog, to jump through. 

Snakes/serpents -- different colors, coiled up. The bottom on these are not detailed and are flat.

Luau hanging wooden signs -- Cut in different shapes. I bought a few to repaint and use for a sign post. The one I chose had a sawtoothed edge on both ends and figured this would be faster and easier than doing from scratch. I'll probably use this for my pirate theme.

Ball and Chain prop -- in the toy section of this DT. They had a lot of them at this location. I'm thinking of using them for some sort of skill game for the carnival or it will go with my prisoner outfits I bought a while back.


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, the tp for mummies looks interesting. Let us know how it works.

GOS, I also like the idea of repainting the signs. 

These are the kinds of ideas that I really enjoy.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhh I am digging the no tear toilet paper idea.


----------



## Bethany

Checked out 2 DT today and NO Tarot cards at either.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

This year I am working on a mad lab that is lit by blacklight. So I was very interested to see the grow and glow creatures posted in this thread. I went to DT and picked some up, and while I was there, I also found these "Niteglo Creatures:"










These are glow in the dark, but they are NOT the "growing"-style toys. However, you get 5 or six for a dollar, so its still a good buy. I picked up multiple packages of the lizards and spiders to go into jars in my lab. They also had some snakes, which I may go back and get also.

The nicest thing about these Niteglo toys is that there are some subtle variations in coloration, with greens, blues, reds, oranges and yellows, sometimes in the same item. Its very unusual for GITD toys (which are usually solid color), and looks really nice under blacklight. I tried to take a photo, but it doesn't really do the effect justice:


----------



## LadySherry

That's cool I may have to get some of those
Q


----------



## Bethany

Monster squad. Pick up some of the tacking putty & stick your bugs to the walls if you're decorating inside. Awesome effect. 
Don't forget that you can pick up a pack of highlighters, cut them open & let each color soak in a jar of water for "glowing water". Also Tonic Water & Tide laundry detergent did in the past. They had a couple different colors ( i had sample pks). 
I picked up a pack of the Lizzards today too.


----------



## Paint It Black

Monstersquad. They look really good. I saw the gid items at DT, but didn't think of the great idea that you did.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TheMonsterSquad, I had six packs of those same lizards in my cart this very a.m. but put them back!! So funny that you saw them too and grabbed them. 

I saw that they said on the packaging that you might get _an hour_ of glow from them and for me that wouldn't be enough if I used them crawling in a tunnel and had no effective way to re-engergize them during halloween night. 

Since you've already bought them, can you time your light exposed ones and let us know how the GID performs? Thanks! BTW I'm assuming these are Glow in the Dark and not fluorescent that requires a blacklight to glow. Seems like you are using them that way? I'm more interested in the actual GID properties. And I was attracted to them because of the color shading as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Monstersquad. very cool love it


----------



## WitchyKitty

Those glowing spiders in the jar look so awesome!!! I'll have to watch to see if my DT gets them.


----------



## RCIAG

Dang it, I bought some skull ice cube trays at DT last Halloween & now that I wanna do something with them I can't find them. I can find the pumpkin ones & the tiki ones, but not the skulls.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

GOS: Yeah you got it - the toys are glow in the dark, but I am using them under a blacklight so they'll glow continuously. I'll try charging one up tomorrow and seeing how long the GITD effect lasts without a blacklight and let you know.

Here's a better picture of the color variations. Funny enough, the colors only show up under a blacklight - when viewed as normal GITD items, all these spiders appear much more uniform in color, and no variety can be seen:


----------



## RCIAG

That one thing about GID stuff that varies from piece to piece, some of it glows for ages, some of it for about 5 minutes, it's a crapshoot.


----------



## Bethany

RCIAG said:


> That one thing about GID stuff that varies from piece to piece, some of it glows for ages, some of it for about 5 minutes, it's a crapshoot.


That's why I use blacklights. The GITD stuff looks great with them as do neon, flourscent & I shop for tablecloths & fabrics that will glow too! In our house in Ohio we had a drop ceiling on the enclosed back porch (the butcher shop) & my husband mounted black lights along with the reg lights in the light panel areas & we mounted black light in both Laboratories (bathrooms), the bar steps & the buffet table in the kitchen. Who knows what we'll do here in FL - most houses have open floor plans...


----------



## LadySherry

Ok guys/girls I will be going to dollar tree at lunch with my list. I know to be on the lookout for tarot cards for some peeps here on the forum but is there anything else?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LadySherry said:


> Ok guys/girls I will be going to dollar tree at lunch with my list. I know to be on the lookout for tarot cards for some peeps here on the forum but is there anything else?



RCIAG mentioned the skull silicon ice cube trays....i don't think I've seen those around for a while.


----------



## creeperguardian

the also have some cool vines im getting some for my forest room this year


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Ghost of Spookie: With charging, the Niteglo creatures will glow fairly brightly for about 40 minutes, then taper off over the next 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Ghost of Spookie: With charging, the Niteglo creatures will glow fairly brightly for about 40 minutes, then taper off over the next 30 minutes or so.



Thanks for doing the testing. So there is some truth in advertising....said about an hour on pkg so close enough. I'll have to rethink if I want to use blacklight or not. Really appreciate all the feedback TheMonsterSquad. I really loved your photos under blacklight BTW.


----------



## killerhaunts

Bought these at Dollar Tree today. Walmart has them only the three colored ones for $1. They are finger lights and have a little elastic band on them instead of a clip.


----------



## Deadna

killerhaunts said:


> Bought these at Dollar Tree today. Walmart has them only the three colored ones for $1. They are finger lights and have a little elastic band on them instead of a clip.


Those lights came in handy for my witches potion cabinet last year. I hid them behind different bottles to light things up or put rubber hearts in a jar with a red one inside to make it glow.


----------



## Bethany

So killerhaunts what do you use them for?
Thanks for the idea dedna!
I need to stay out of the stores & thrift stores until I get my vitim! My brass finds filled my storage unit until I go and "reorganize"..


----------



## RCIAG

I used them as tiny spotlights on certain props. I also keep one next to the sofa for when the lights go out, they put out more light than you'd expect. Enough to get you to the bigger, more powerful light.

You can also toss a couple in your pumpkins.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The I was at my local Dollar Tree today and got couple of packs of those finger lights. As well as 2 packs of the glow in the dark spiders and couple of packs of Halloween pencils. I'm going to have to get more of those finger lights.


----------



## LairMistress

I apologize for responding without reading further comments...I will, but I don't want to "lose" this post if the question isn't answered later. If it has already been answered, I'll find it when I read the rest of the comments. 

I bought a dozen of these solar rock lights a couple of weeks ago, too--and some of mine didn't work. I didn't see until I got them home, that they have non-replaceable batteries in them. What for?? Am I missing something? So, instead of taking them back, I set them out in the sun, and they worked after a few hours. Has anyone had these for a long time, and still have them working? 




Abbey Toir said:


> Dollar Tree ALERT!! I really didn't expect to find anything great but my DT has these small ( about a 2 inch cube ) rocks that are solar powered lights and boy do they light! You would never see them scattered about a yard haunt till they went on and I'm thinking 1 Monster eyes 2 Path lights or even just foam pumpkin lights or part of a costume,,,hey I grabbed a dozen like a crazy lady and I bet they were all gone at the end of the day.
> Also, this is the first year that I saw flamingos at my DT and the first thing I thought of was small pink vultures; easily done too with a pink DT feather boa from the kiddy section. These would make good deco's if your theme was "kitschy" Halloween, they're even cheap enough for prizes or party favors. Thought I'd let you guys know what's up here in NH ( where there's still snow on the ground! ). My present project is a bunch of child-sized skulls for creepy 'things' to run around in the garden. Happy trails!


----------



## Saki.Girl

The no tear toliet paper will work great I opened it and it's very thick I have not made anything yet. But well worth the buy


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress, I have bought some of the solar rock lights. Only had 1 that didn't work, it was the switch. They must be put out in the sun to begin to work. I turned them on and hubby says they are still lit in the morning when he leaves at 6 am. I know this wouldn't be so if I still lived in Ohio. Not enough sun there. I have a whole new appreciation for solar stuff!


----------



## Tannasgach

Saw black flower leis in the graduation section, 3 to a pack - good for anyone doing a haunted luau.


----------



## Shadowbat

Bethany said:


> LairMistress, I have bought some of the solar rock lights. Only had 1 that didn't work, it was the switch. They must be put out in the sun to begin to work. I turned them on and hubby says they are still lit in the morning when he leaves at 6 am. I know this wouldn't be so if I still lived in Ohio. Not enough sun there. I have a whole new appreciation for solar stuff!


Actually, this was my concern but I took a chance and picked up a couple of the solar rocks. I have to say, even on the recent rainy, gloomy days, the rocks are still shining in the a.m. I am quit pleased with these and plan on picking up a few more.


----------



## Bethany

Shadowbat said:


> Actually, this was my concern but I took a chance and picked up a couple of the solar rocks. I have to say, even on the recent rainy, gloomy days, the rocks are still shining in the a.m. I am quit pleased with these and plan on picking up a few more.


Me too & I did. Still may have to pick up some more just in case I get to decorate a yard this year.
Saki, thanks for letting us know about the TP. I saw it at the DT's here but didn't get any. Don't know what I'd use it for at this point other than to frustrate guests.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Me too & I did. Still may have to pick up some more just in case I get to decorate a yard this year.
> Saki, thanks for letting us know about the TP. I saw it at the DT's here but didn't get any. Don't know what I'd use it for at this point other than to frustrate guests.


ya i am going to give a few of my mummies a new wrap when i pull them out this year


----------



## RCIAG

I think that Dollar Tree solar stuff is kind of a crapshoot. If I buy 3 things like that I expect at least one not to work. I figure for a $1 I can't expect greatness.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*DT Solar Rocks*

Even if your solar situation isn't the best depending on your area of the country or cloudy fall days, you could still "charge" them by exposing them to a strong light source inside the house and then put them out that day for Halloween to use as spot lighting. I know my DT solar dancing flowers will start dancing when we turn on a lamp they are below.

Here's a tip: When you're in the store, cover the solar cell (to create darkness for the cell) and try the switch. Many times the solar stuff will get enough light exposure thru over head lights or nearby windows to at least partially charge them, so when you turn them on, you should see a light coming from the LED. Sometimes people leave them in the On position so they don't have much of a charge left or maybe they were stored far back in the shelf and did not get much light on the sensors, so it's not always a full-proof way to check. I used this method to check the solar tiki statue stuff and solar toucan birds that BIG LOTS has had in the past and always took home functioning items. BIG LOTS will take returns if it's not functioning, but I've found DT doesn't, at least near me. I did manage to talk to the manager once and he agreed to let me exchange something for whatever it was I wanted to return. That was a while ago, so not sure if that is still their policy.


----------



## killerhaunts

Bethany said:


> So killerhaunts what do you use them for?
> Thanks for the idea dedna!
> I need to stay out of the stores & thrift stores until I get my vitim! My brass finds filled my storage unit until I go and "reorganize"..





RCIAG said:


> I used them as tiny spotlights on certain props. I also keep one next to the sofa for when the lights go out, they put out more light than you'd expect. Enough to get you to the bigger, more powerful light.
> 
> You can also toss a couple in your pumpkins.


I also use them in my pumpkins and to add a little more highlight color to certain props. BTW the elastic is really TIGHT so those with not-so-thin fingers beware if you want to wear them. OUCH!


----------



## Bethany

GoS, The DT's here allow returns & exchanges if you have your receipt. I exchanged the 1 solar light that the switch didn't work, for another of cours. 
Also bought a "few" more items.


----------



## Saki.Girl

what section are you guys finding the little finger lights? are one store dose not seem to have them but going to look at another one close by


----------



## Saki.Girl

so ready for the dollar tree to start getting halloween out LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just stopped at my DT today and, though I didn't find any new things this trip, I noticed they just cleared out a whole aisle where holiday/seasonal stuff goes. Here's to hoping it's fall stuff??? I just peeked on their website and there are new fall floral bunches listed...it's a good sign!! Hopefully soon then!


----------



## NOWHINING

I am actually waiting for the to start bringing out the Halloween stuff. Meanwhile I am making a list. I am wanting to go to Dollar Tree in a couple of days to pick up some things and hoping to pick up a few things for craft and Mini Secret Reaper 2.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

when does dollar tree start putting their halloween items out? i am kind of new to dollar tree so i don't have their schedule down yet  thank you!



NOWHINING said:


> I am actually waiting for the to start bringing out the Halloween stuff. Meanwhile I am making a list. I am wanting to go to Dollar Tree in a couple of days to pick up some things and hoping to pick up a few things for craft and Mini Secret Reaper 2.


----------



## Bethany

I've noticed some stores start as early as July. When I worked in Retail it was always put out Labor day Weekend.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks Bethany! I have Target clocked, and TJ Maxx. lol. but that's about it 



Bethany said:


> I've noticed some stores start as early as July. When I worked in Retail it was always put out Labor day Weekend.


----------



## Bethany

Oh do share!! I don't know!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Target puts theirs out as they clear the "back to school" aisle, which is typically right after Labor Day. TJ Maxx starts in early August. 





Bethany said:


> Oh do share!! I don't know!


----------



## NOWHINING

I have notice too that DT does like their end cap to start with and then after Labor Day they start filling up on their goodies.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Stopped back by my DT...the aisle they emptied out has some random hula hoops and summer sport type stuff tossed in it today. Sigh, guess it will be a bit longer for fall/Halloween stuff. However, they are, in fact, starting to put out those fall flower bunches that I saw online. Baby steps, I suppose! Lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Keep checking - DT is one of the first stores around here to get out their Halloween stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I hope our dollar tree here will carry the babwire again they did not last year i could use that for so many crafts ..


----------



## Bethany

I went to 1 DT today & got excited when I saw an end cap of Black & Orange plates, napkins, cups etc. 
IT was for GRADUATION


----------



## Saki.Girl

my first halloweenSighting at dollor store 

there was bat ones also


----------



## chinclub

I grabbed a couple of those too. Don't know what I am going to do with them, though.


----------



## NOWHINING

Went to the DT yesterday and they had NOTHING!! NADA!!! ZIP!!! I was so mad and I stomped outta the store because there was nothing they had that I wanted or needed to make my stuff with. GRRRRR


----------



## matrixmom

Barbed wire???? In what section of the store did they have that?? I could use some.



Saki.Girl said:


> I hope our dollar tree here will carry the babwire again they did not last year i could use that for so many crafts ..


----------



## Bethany

It was the fake stuff. I think I have some pkgs. unopened - in storage.


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> Barbed wire???? In what section of the store did they have that?? I could use some.


it was in with the Halloween stuff it was great stuff hoping they have it again this year. could not find any last year but lots of it the year before


----------



## MamaGrizzly

In my best Sarah Palin voice. "I'm so Stinkin excited about finally getting to the DT and buying glow in the dark spiders and snakes. I wonder if the sun will be enough to charge them and keep them lit for several hours during our property haunt? I have a grove of trees with a path that I'm thinking all these glow in the dark creatures will look great with my giant spiders I'm going to paint with Glow paint.... PLUS.... hubby came home with 9 yards of cheesecloth for those ghost...

Happy happy happy!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

I saw some black satin/poly jacquard pillowcase covers (17 x 17) great for anyone with a gothic theme.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Has anyone seen the battery operated candles (like this http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aFwfCrko7XY ) in their stores? I've been searching all summer... I really want to use them for our zombie safe house but can't find out if they're no longer carrying them or if they're just seasonal. My store didn't get them in last year till the Christmas stuff made its way onto the floor 

@Saki, never knew they had barbed wire...I'm going to have to keep an eye out for that too  thanks for the heads up


----------



## Bethany

I've only seen the tea light ones at one of mine. Will look next time I am in the ones here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> Has anyone seen the battery operated candles (like this http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aFwfCrko7XY ) in their stores? I've been searching all summer... I really want to use them for our zombie safe house but can't find out if they're no longer carrying them or if they're just seasonal. My store didn't get them in last year till the Christmas stuff made its way onto the floor
> 
> @Saki, never knew they had barbed wire...I'm going to have to keep an eye out for that too  thanks for the heads up


have not seen to many of the tes light out i have been looking too got them at one of the dollar tree but other did not have


----------



## matrixmom

Try save-on-crafts.com very cheap and good flicker. I have some orange and red ones. Also, Costco has a set of 3 or 4 (cant remember) that has great flicker too. Have you tried dollar store online??
Or you can make witch lanterns (or something similar to match your theme). Grunge up some jars &Just throw a flicker tea light in them you get at dollar store. I made some like johnny appleseed tut...but they look even better when I sprayed some spray paint for glass INSIDE the jar in an orangy color. You can experiment with other colors too.






pumpkinpie said:


> Has anyone seen the battery operated candles (like this http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aFwfCrko7XY ) in their stores? I've been searching all summer... I really want to use them for our zombie safe house but can't find out if they're no longer carrying them or if they're just seasonal. My store didn't get them in last year till the Christmas stuff made its way onto the floor
> 
> @Saki, never knew they had barbed wire...I'm going to have to keep an eye out for that too  thanks for the heads up


----------



## Pumpkin5

I love The Dollar Tree.....because everything is just....a dollar! Yay! Got some grass skirts and fish nets just in case I feel tiki this Halloween....you just never know....


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm thinking if I can't find them the witch jars or emergency candles may be my only choice. The bad thing is the battery stuff that ive found don't put off a nice light like a real candle...butso much safer....maybe i can hide a few real ones in here and there. Most of our rooms will be washed with color lights I'm mainly just wanting them for the "out of power" look


----------



## im the goddess

Today I found a two pack of mermaids for preserved or captured mermaid display. A fairy doll for a fossilized fairy. Magnetic picture frame two pack to decorate a spell book, craft wire for potion bottles, and three baby booboo packs for the beads inside. Now to create.


----------



## chinclub

What do you do with the beads you get out of the booboo packs?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

my dollar tree had nothing. and stopped at Hobby lobby today and They already have xmas stuff out  JUST WRONG!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

moonwitchkitty said:


> my dollar tree had nothing. and stopped at Hobby lobby today and They already have xmas stuff out  JUST WRONG!!!!


Omg...that's way too early


----------



## RCIAG

Yes, wrong on SOOOO many levels.


----------



## im the goddess

chinclub said:


> What do you do with the beads you get out of the booboo packs?


. The packs are clear, so you can see what color the balls are. I have used the blue ones as crocodile tears and as siren tears. I think I will use the yellow ones as eye of newt, or maybe ogre snot. I also bought red and purple. I need to figure out what to use those for.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> . The packs are clear, so you can see what color the balls are. I have used the blue ones as crocodile tears and as siren tears. I think I will use the yellow ones as eye of newt, or maybe ogre snot. I also bought red and purple. I need to figure out what to use those for.


You know in the "floral" isle they have those clear jelly balls that you use in to keep plants wet.... Well, I put some into a jar with Red food coloring & they absorbed some of the color. So i put them in a jar with red colored water & i have blood drops.  If you want edible blood drops, you can use Candy Red Hots. Anywho, I don't see why the balls wouldn't absorb what ever color you want them too. Beware though, once they are colored, the color doesn't totally come out of them.


----------



## matrixmom

Dollar tree has these lights but are packages of 10 lights. They also have a blue light, multicolored and white fireflies. They are batttery operated.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/80-p...on-light-party-lamp-party-bulb/498864537.html


----------



## NOWHINING

boooooooooooo!!!!!!



moonwitchkitty said:


> My dollar tree had nothing. And stopped at hobby lobby today and they already have xmas stuff out  just wrong!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> Dollar tree has these lights but are packages of 10 lights. They also have a blue light, multicolored and white fireflies. They are batttery operated.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/80-p...on-light-party-lamp-party-bulb/498864537.html


I am going to ha e to go see if mine has them cool


----------



## guttercat33

I am a freight manager at dollar tree in smithfield ut, we had the flamingos and the solor rocks, this week we have the neat little white indoor outdoor solor lamps, would be so cute painted for halloween, also we have the color finger lights good for puttin on props to light them up.we also have great adheasive glue to glue and make some awsome candle stick vases for halloween to go on tables, in the toys we have some grow zombies u put them in water and they grow 2 times there size, also snakes and spiders and such great for halloween


----------



## guttercat33

I will keep you posted every week to let you know if we get any neat stuff to use for halloween and the first sight of halloween items


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## Bethany

Guttercat33 - Much appreciated!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Guttercat, nice to have an inside person on the forum!! Thanks for the updates in your store. I check HF more often than I go to DT so any heads up will be appreciated. Nice to see you posting.


----------



## guttercat33

here zombies that grow


----------



## Bethany

Got my zombies a few weeks ago. Gotta find just the right jar for them to grow.


----------



## kahluagarren

just saw Halloween potion bottles on website


----------



## WitchyKitty

DT just posted new Halloween potion bottles on their online store page! Hopefully more will start to pop up soon online and then into stores shortly after!


----------



## WitchyKitty

kahluagarren, you beat my post about the bottles by just a few minutes! I was typing just as you were posting, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

they are so cute






i hope halloween stuff starts coming out very soon in stores


----------



## Bethany

can we order them online?!
Wouldn't they make cute invitation vessels!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> can we order them online?!
> Wouldn't they make cute invitation vessels!!!


yep they can be ordered on line


----------



## moonwitchkitty

just looked at it and they are ordered by case of 24


----------



## Bethany

I looked, pinned & will have to decide. Could be invitation vessels or thank you gifts for guests!
Would need a min. of 48 LOL


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Omg! It's starting!! I hope thay start getting stuff in store soon. Those potion/witch bottles of so cute. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Danny-Girl

I'm shopping for the flamingos today


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Danny-Girl said:


> I'm shopping for the flamingos today



Did you find them in the store Danny-Girl? These items will probably be leaving the shelves soon if they aren't sold out so good luck.

BTW nice to see you posting!


----------



## Bethany

The stores in my area are out of the Flamingos. 
I am anxiously waiting for the Halloween stuff to start flowing in.


----------



## WitchyKitty

DT online is starting to sell pumpkins and gourds! They are in the new arrivals section with the potion bottles we found last week. Only a matter of time now before it will start leaking into stores with the Halloween stuff!


----------



## Bethany

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
I SO want some of the bottles.


----------



## RCIAG

The potion bottles are online now too.

http://www.dollartree.com/Halloween...ons-4-frac12-/p331691/index.pro?method=search


----------



## Bethany

RCIAG said:


> The potion bottles are online now too.
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/Halloween...ons-4-frac12-/p331691/index.pro?method=search


Yep, but I don't want to buy an entire case. LOL


----------



## guttercat33

here a pic from our planner out at the end u july


----------



## guttercat33

here is another


----------



## guttercat33

there will be the usual scarcrows and fall flowers and fall items as every year, also some glass owls, the witch figures and dracula with dangle legs, they got some cool owls this year like the crows, some need zombie stuff as well cant wait all starts coming out in july and threw august


----------



## offmymeds

WOW!! Owls!! yeah, thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## RCIAG

YAY OWLS! Furry Ruiner #1 & Furry Ruiner #2 broke my little ceramic owls last year.

I also wanna buy them out of those pumpkin lanterns this year. They make a cheap Halloween Tree. I hung a bunch off one of the dogwoods last year but after hanging what I'd bought I realized it wasn't enough & I need more. I may just buy a case online & be done with it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I agree ya for owls whoot now i am even more excited for halloween stuff to start poping up again thanks for the heads up on everything


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks gutter. so this stuff doesn't go out until the end of july? or is it in the stores now? sorry, just want to be sure. thank you! 



guttercat33 said:


> here a pic from our planner out at the end u july
> View attachment 157134


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here is my giant flowers working on and almost all the stuff is from dollor tree ok all but the stick is  
the petals are the little girl fairy wings i spray painted. 
then i cut the pumkins in half carved they will have glow sticks 
i wraped a stick with the floral tape from the dollor tree 
I will be adding leaves also . want to do skull ones as soon as they have them out at dt and i can buy some


----------



## RCIAG

I covet your tiki!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

RCIAG said:


> I covet your tiki!!


They are just sitting there for the pic LOL 
Ya i love my tiki i have 2 of them that size those where a great find on clearnace a few years back at tartget for them for 10 dollor each.


----------



## MamaGrizzly

I didn't know if you all already knew...but Walmart is selling glow in the dark balloons and they are bright!!!! I bought them for july 4th but of course, the haunter in me was thinking up all kinds of good uses....


----------



## WitchyKitty

DT will have OWLS this year?! Yay! I absolutely adore owls! Now I cannot wait for DT to get this Halloween stuff out, asap. Must. Have. Owls.


----------



## Bethany

Yay!! OWL!! I need some different birds. Need a few more crows too.
I'll be checking the DT's here and when I go to Ohio. Hope they get body parts again. Never can have too many body parts.


----------



## LadySherry

I think I need a case of owls. Everyone keep their eyes peeled for them to hit the stores. Something tells me they won't last long.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> I think I need a case of owls. Everyone keep their eyes peeled for them to hit the stores. Something tells me they won't last long.


Ya for sure I think I may do a case too how exciting


----------



## Pumpkin5

LadySherry said:


> I think I need a case of owls. Everyone keep their eyes peeled for them to hit the stores. Something tells me they won't last long.


 What are you using a case of owls for? A haunted woods?


----------



## Bethany

Well, I don't think I need a case...... or do I?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pumpkin5 said:


> What are you using a case of owls for? A haunted woods?


I am doing dark Alice in wounderland I can usr the owls in the dark garden / forest I am doing and in house 
I am doing scrolls for invites I think I will attach to owls for ones I am hand delivering


----------



## guttercat33

it goes out at end of july  thats just a pic from our planner


----------



## guttercat33

here ya go, there is body parts some neat zombies that go in the window and all the fall stuff. im sure we will have creepy cloth its a big seller,also if you are lookin for pool noodles better get them dont think we will get many more. I bought some chest floaties made of foam if u put 2 togther makes a good chest plate for dummies


----------



## guttercat33

heres body parts


----------



## guttercat33

oh yeah and also in october we will get solar powered dancing halloween characters so be sure to look on line for those as well and in your local dollar tree, I know on line there limit 4 to order also the solar light sticks that stick in the ground, right now we have silver ones and patriatic ones


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thank you! guttercat do you know when the lenticulars come out by any chance?





guttercat33 said:


> it goes out at end of july  thats just a pic from our planner


----------



## guttercat33

first of august I believe


----------



## LadySherry

pumpkin5 ..... I will use the owls in my trees and on the cemetery fence. also when I do my harry potter theme I will need them. I better get them now before they are no longer available.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thank you!



guttercat33 said:


> first of august I believe


----------



## guttercat33

your welcome


----------



## pumpkinpie

Same thing I thought...Harry Potter, Deathly Hallows


----------



## Bethany

YAY!!! Body Part again this year!!!


----------



## Shebear1

Guttercat,

Do you know if you will be getting in the 6 inch carvable foam pumpkins? I would like to get a case of them.


----------



## awokennightmare

YES! I'm so excited to see all of the things DT will have this year! Super excited about the body parts!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

They have bats, sipiders, and owls onthe website!! There are 2 different types of owls.


----------



## guttercat33

we usually get the 6 inch pumpkins every year at my store so im sure we will there a good seller, that and creepy cloth and the spider web


----------



## awokennightmare

I don't expect that there will be a lot, but i'm hoping to see some Fall/Halloween merch starting to hit the shelves within this next week. Once today is over its game on!


----------



## Paint It Black

Also, last year I liked DT's black rose bouquet with spiders, the foam signs (I like to add paint colors to them), the 12" skeletons, and skeleton garland (for crafts).


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Also, last year I liked DT's black rose bouquet with spiders, the foam signs (I like to add paint colors to them), the 12" skeletons, and skeleton garland (for crafts).


Oh Yes YES YES!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Dollar tree owl so want 4 or 5


----------



## Shadowbat

Oh, I want some of those Owls!


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 157343
> Dollar tree owl so want 4 or 5


sweeet love them


----------



## MamaGrizzly

Those owls are cute!


----------



## awokennightmare

I'll need to see them in person, but i'm liking the owls also!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

guttercat33 said:


> here ya go, there is body parts some neat zombies that go in the window and all the fall stuff. im sure we will have creepy cloth its a big seller,also if you are lookin for pool noodles better get them dont think we will get many more. *I bought some chest floaties made of foam if u put 2 togther makes a good chest plate for dummies*
> View attachment 157175
> View attachment 157175



If you guys don't know what Guttercat is referring to regarding the chest floaties (or Noodle Boards), check out the photo I posted a while back (click text, Post 126). I loaded myself up with probably a dozen of them back then and will use them for groundbreaker body chests, regular prop chests, etc. and I'll just add the skeleton arms and legs I bought from Walmart a while back to fill out the bodies. With clothes on top and the parts inside, a tear here or there will show the chest or arms and legs underneath and save me from using one of my skeletons to get basically the underlying shape. I wonder if the foam floats can be lit from behind? I bought a few red ones to simulate a bloody or burnt chest and that might be a nice effect if it can be lit.

Anyway once gone from DT and if you decide you need them they will be hard to find and not at $1 either.


----------



## NOWHINING

guttercat33 said:


> heres body parts
> View attachment 157176



I need alots of body parts for the Southside Haunted House..... When did you say they are coming out?


----------



## NOWHINING

Hurry up!!!! I need to go shopping!!! I got plans and Ideas!!


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm planning a trip to DT sometime this week so ill report back what I find. Although I'm hopeful, I still think its a tad too early.


----------



## Jules17

Can't wait for those owls!!


----------



## Bethany

I'm gonna need a bigger storage unit!!!


----------



## guttercat33

here a pic of glass items, its hard to see bottom but its gravestones


----------



## Shadowbat

Aside from the owls, looks like the same figurine offerings from the past couple of years.


----------



## Saki.Girl

they going to have any of the fake barbwire again this year?


----------



## awokennightmare

I too am curious about the barbed wire! I would love it if they brought that back!


----------



## guttercat33

not sure about barbwire havent seen it in the planner but doesnt mean we wont get it, creepy cloth and spider webs are not in the planner either and we get it every year.also your local stores proble have packaways from last year they will put out first to.we cant sell anything discounted but halloween candy after halloween so we put in back for next year


----------



## RCIAG

YAY my ruined orange & green ceramic owls are back!

This year I'm buying extras so Furry Ruiner #1 & #2 can break a few & I'll still have a replacement.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the owls are on line to order whoot along with bats and spiders 

there is two diffrent owls and bats are black or white 
http://www.dollartree.com/Spooky-Owl-Figurines-6-/p340397/index.pro?method=search


----------



## pumpkinpie

Loving the puffy owls, so cute...can't wait to stock up


----------



## chinclub

Oh my gosh, those owls are adorable!!


----------



## Bethany

I'm gonna stock up on the fluffy ones too!! so cute.


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm looking forward to seeing DT's Halloween add! I always get super excited to have that in my hands!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Love the owls, can't wait to get my hands on those.


----------



## Saki.Girl

"i got a rock!" said:


> Love the owls, can't wait to get my hands on those.


me too so excited


----------



## Saki.Girl

just got this in my email made me smile


----------



## Bethany

Oh I'll have to check out the foam skulls & the lanterns too. 
Gonna stock up some Big Bold Gummy Bears too to soak in Vodka!! Yummy!! Drunken Gummy Bears!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

wow the lanterns, skulls & pumpkins shall be mine!




Saki.Girl said:


> just got this in my email made me smile


----------



## Saki.Girl

Soi just got back from dollor treeand picked up these doll heads that will get make overs and these little lights will get there lamp shades painted whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl

. The doll heads


----------



## Saki.Girl

working on transforming the little lights have pics up sonn but thought i would share how bright they get


----------



## chinclub

I picked up a few of those lights loo, but haven't figured out what to do with them. Can't wait to see how yours turn out.


----------



## LadySherry

UPDATE...... I just left DT but while I was there they were putting out school stuff so I joked to the manager that I wish they would put out Halloween instead. He asked what I was looking for. Owls of course was my response. How many do you want he says a case was my reply. Well he said that they were in the back room and he would dig them out and give me a call when he could pull the case out. So I sit here and await the call.

So it looks like it is in the stores just not on the shelves yet. So if you are needing a case of something just ask the manager he/she just might get it to you early. Hmmmmm


----------



## Paint It Black

For the amount of times I go back and get "just a few more" of those DT items, it may not be such a bad idea to just go ahead and buy a case.


----------



## Bethany

You can order a case online & have it shipped to your store for free! 
I know that the stores here want people who want large quantities to order online instead of wiping out their stock.


----------



## RCIAG

So when I go to Dollar Tree's site I don't see any of the stuff posted in the ad, just the fuzzy owls, potion bottles & a few other things. Is there some secret link I missed?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

is someone getting a bride of frankenstein makeover?



Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 157837
> . The doll heads


----------



## Bethany

I was wondering the same thing RCRAIG. 
Said the store opened on the 7th!! Halloween teasers!!


----------



## RCIAG

I really want to buy a case of those paper JOL lanterns.


----------



## Bethany

RCIAG said:


> I really want to buy a case of those paper JOL lanterns.


I'm betting the box is a variety of all the designs..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LadySherry said:


> UPDATE...... I just left DT but while I was there they were putting out school stuff so I joked to the manager that I wish they would put out Halloween instead. He asked what I was looking for. Owls of course was my response. How many do you want he says a case was my reply. Well he said that they were in the back room and he would dig them out and give me a call when he could pull the case out. So I sit here and await the call.
> 
> So it looks like it is in the stores just not on the shelves yet. So if you are needing a case of something just ask the manager he/she just might get it to you early. Hmmmmm



If you want of case of something, they prefer that you order online or in the store and have it sent to the store for pick up for you. I don't know how often managers place their orders but they just don't want to have someone come in and wipe out all of their stock and disappoint their other regulars who see it advertised in their flyers or online and then find out one person bought it all. That's what was happening with those dancing solar flowers, people would come in having seen the ad and some teacher or ebay reseller would snap them all up and customers were getting frustrated at not finding them as advertised. 

Having case/s sent to the store doesn't cost you anything I'm almost positive. Having it sent to your home when it's an available option incurs regular shipping charges.


Just read past Lady Sherry's comment above and saw Bethany's post of which mine is pretty much a duplicate. Hey, I guess Dollar Tree has some of us trained!


----------



## RCIAG

Bethany said:


> I'm betting the box is a variety of all the designs..


ACK! I hadn't thought of that. Foo. I'll wait until they're up online to check. If it's 3 designs to a case I'll just hit up one or 2 of the DT's near me. If they're sold a single design to a case I'll just order a case & have it sent to the closest DT which is about 15 minutes away.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok finished the first one 
before 


and now


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome saki, as always 



Saki.Girl said:


> ok finished the first one
> before
> 
> 
> and now


----------



## NOWHINING

I need body parts for the Southside Haunted house..... COME ON PAYCHECK! GET YOUR BUTT HERE!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You come up with some really cool ideas Saki.girl. Love the lamps. What are the cards from?


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok one more


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You come up with some really cool ideas Saki.girl. Love the lamps. What are the cards from?



just printed them out from off line and cut out and mod podge them on the shades


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys think I might Ned to pick up a few more


----------



## Dulcet Jones

Dollar Tree just came to my area earlier this year, I'll have to have a look. We've already got Dollarama everywhere here(Canada) and they do up a big halloween aisle every year, usually pretty early. On the subject of stores and their timing with the seasons, last year our Shoppers Drug Mart stores made the news when they started playing Christmas music in early November! Customer complaints spiked , apparently customers did not want to hear Christmas music that early and Shoppers actually pulled them, announcing they would resume at a more appropriate time.


----------



## guttercat33

just wanted to let you all know yesterday we put out some fall stuff, fall refrigerator magnets that cover the front of fridge,scarcrows and fall art stuff and fall flowers, our next truck we start recievin halloween stuff


----------



## guttercat33

saki we had those solor lamps but they sold out fast I hope we get some more love your take on yours great job


----------



## Saki.Girl

guttercat33 said:


> saki we had those solor lamps but they sold out fast I hope we get some more love your take on yours great job


thanks made 2 more


----------



## Bethany

I'll have to check the dollar tree in the mall here. They don't seem to get as much business as the others.


----------



## awokennightmare

I saw that DT added some more items to their website for those who haven't checked recently. The bloody props are now listed!


----------



## Saki.Girl

awokennightmare said:


> I saw that DT added some more items to their website for those who haven't checked recently. The bloody props are now listed!


Sweet now if they will start putting it out can't wait.


----------



## RCIAG

**waits for the lanterns to show up online**

I can't wait for those things!! 

This time of year I think we all get antsy for the stuff to show up in ANY store or online. It makes me wish I had a Garden Ridge near me because from what I've seen posted they have aisles of stuff out already.


----------



## MamaGrizzly

I went again yesterday and nothing was out. I did buy a toy alien and more glow in the dark snakes. When I asked the cashier about Halloween she looked at me like my head spun 360. LOL... 

Anyone have that link for DT website?


----------



## Bethany

MamaGrizzly said:


> I went again yesterday and nothing was out. I did buy a toy alien and more glow in the dark snakes. When I asked the cashier about Halloween she looked at me like my head spun 360. LOL...
> 
> Anyone have that link for DT website?


Just type in www.dollartree.com


----------



## awokennightmare

Some of the stores have stuff out! I haven't checked mine yet, but I heard that some stores already have some stuff out!


----------



## WitchyKitty

awokennightmare said:


> Some of the stores have stuff out! I haven't checked mine yet, but I heard that some stores already have some stuff out!


That means I need to go check mine! I truly want to get first dibs on those owls to get the best ones in the boxes!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

I had to run into the DT closest to us yesterday to grab some misc. supplies. They were stocking all the school stuff. I know the one clerk that works there so I was asking about any Halloween stuff. I was telling her about the new owl items. She said they hadn't even received anything yet.


----------



## Bethany

Perhaps I'll run to the mall.......


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just stopped in my local DT. I asked them when they would be putting out their Halloween stuff. She told me they just started getting stuff in on the trucks, but not enough to put out yet. She said probably after a few more trucks in a couple weeks they will put it out, depending on how soon they get enough merchandise. She said I could call on Saturdays to see if it's ready yet, as that's when our store gets their main trucks. Before I walked away, I asked if she saw the owls in the stockroom yet, she told me that they hadn't gotten those in yet.  Guess I'll be stalking my DT every Saturday, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya none in out dt either


----------



## thanosstar

dr in cedar rapids iowa had a few things out..not stocked but in boxes waiting to be put on shelves. i will be goin back to check monday. also our michaels stores here have started to put halloween stuff out hard core


----------



## guttercat33

just wanted to let you know in the planner it says all halloween stuff should be set and on the floor by the 19th of july, we get on the truck this next week owls crows all the rubber creatures for sure also we have alot of pack aways from last year we are puttin out now so keep your eyes out im sure all the dollar trees have pack aways they have to put out first


----------



## whynotgrl666

Does anyone else have a truly embarrassing hoard of dollar tree halloween items but can't quite stop buying each year? Also guilty of have too many Walgreens Skellies...


----------



## chinclub

Wait, there is such a thing as having too many skeletons? say it isn't so!!!!!!


----------



## awokennightmare

Glad to hear that product is about to hit the shelves. I'm on vacation and have learned about a DT so I will do my best to check it out.


----------



## Bethany

Went to the DT in the mall after breakfast this morning & they had an end cap of Halloween stuff!!
Rubber asst'd stuff, flocked spiders & big plastic ones, crows and.............OWLS!!!!
Bought 4 of the cute fuzzy ones!! Also a 2 pk of flocked spiders. I asked if they had any out anywhere else and she said no it is too early.
I said it is never too early for Halloween stuff to be out!! Took a pic.  Sorry it's blury


----------



## awokennightmare

Awesome! I really need those rats!


----------



## Bethany

awokennightmare said:


> Awesome! I really need those rats!


Yes I am going back for quite a few rats. They squeek like an annoying dog toy and I was irritating The Husband.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awww! Lucky! I wonder why some DTs can put stuff out now and others can't...maybe different district areas do things differently. Oh well. I'll just keep stopping in on Saturdays like they told me until my little owls finally arrive!


----------



## Bethany

They are ADORABLE!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

awokennightmare said:


> Glad to hear that product is about to hit the shelves. I'm on vacation and have learned about a DT so I will do my best to check it out.


SPIDEYS!!! Oh I am so going to DT next week with my kids! Crossing my fingers. I want to put a lot of spiders "walking" up and down my front water spout this year.


----------



## RCIAG

I just found a new Dollar Tree not far from me! I didn't stop because we were on another errand but now that I know it's there I'll be checking it out soon!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Bethany said:


> Went to the DT in the mall after breakfast this morning & they had an end cap of Halloween stuff!!
> Rubber asst'd stuff, flocked spiders & big plastic ones, crows and.............OWLS!!!!
> Bought 4 of the cute fuzzy ones!! Also a 2 pk of flocked spiders. I asked if they had any out anywhere else and she said no it is too early.
> I said it is never too early for Halloween stuff to be out!! Took a pic.  Sorry it's blury
> View attachment 158660


The fourth row down...are those plastic spiders or do they have the flocking on them ? did they seem to be really flimsy or sturdy enough? I need some bigger spiders like that , I hope I like them in person. I need those and owls. Everyone wants the owls , we better grab em when we can!!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Here is my DT's display today. The owls were already picked over, and good fuzzy owls were hard to come by. I picked the best two of each:









I like both designs but it is very hard to see the fuzzy owls' eyes.


----------



## Bethany

disembodiedvoice said:


> The fourth row down...are those plastic spiders or do they have the flocking on them ? did they seem to be really flimsy or sturdy enough? I need some bigger spiders like that , I hope I like them in person. I need those and owls. Everyone wants the owls , we better grab em when we can!!


Forth row down are not flocked. They were sturdy enough. I chose the 2 pk smaller size. There are flocked big ones in the 5th row down I liked them. Will go back & get more spiders & such. I use the tacky stuff to attach mine to the walls


----------



## witchy poo

I went to Deals today. I saw some solar rocks with a led light on the front. I wish I would have taken a pic. They were small and fit in the palm of your hand. They were kinda cool but for the life of me I could not think of what to do with them. Any ideas?


----------



## Bethany

Deals!! Oh how I miss that store. We had them back home and they closed. Turned into Dollar Trees or closed.


----------



## Tannasgach

witchy poo, I just saw those little solar rocks at DT yesterday, in the floral section. I thought the exact same thing as you, lol. They looked pretty neat but how in the world could I use them?

They didn't have any Halloween stuff out but for those who have seen the fluffy owls, could you use them as a base for some kind of critter?


----------



## Bethany

If these are the ones I think you're talking about, several of us have picked them up. I have 3 outside right now lighting my 2 gargoyles & my skull. 
Really want to pick up some more. Others said they work well for lighting your tombstones in your graveyard.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these up at joanns dollor bins today not dt but did cost 1 each


----------



## moonwitchkitty

whynotgrl666 said:


> Does anyone else have a truly embarrassing hoard of dollar tree halloween items but can't quite stop buying each year? Also guilty of have too many Walgreens Skellies...


i have a ton of hands and feet


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Lady at Dollar tree said that they are going to start putting out Halloween goodies at the end of October


----------



## Hilda

moonwitchkitty said:


> Lady at Dollar tree said that they are going to start putting out Halloween goodies at the end of October


The end of October?!?! LOL Hopefully you meant August....


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> Lady at Dollar tree said that they are going to start putting out Halloween goodies at the end of October


Then they might as well not bother. LOL


----------



## Hilda

Dollar Tree Rats Rule!!! hahahaha My son loves them!

Yes... he is named after my father, Willard. I'm serious. heheheheheh


----------



## awokennightmare

DT will have their Halloween out by the end of August at the latest. Anyone who says different in the stores either don't know when it goes out(usually they are new employees) or they don't care fore the season and can tend to be short with customers. I've personally never experienced either, but i've heard it happen to other people.


----------



## WitchyKitty

"He's so fluffy I'm gonna die!" "It's so fluffy!!!!" {WitchyKitty cries because she wants fluffy owl...  }


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thought I would mention that if you are looking for any "silver trays" for a setup you are doing, maybe "finger snacks" or "pop'd eyes" are being served, stop by their serving ware section (saw both plastic and metal trays). The metal trays I bought however are "engraved" with designs and have a little weight to them and are quite nice. I believe I bought them in one or two sizes or shapes. Also looks nice with a blood red drink in a goblet on top of it, or a simple red or black rose laying across it.


----------



## Tannasgach

Hilda said:


> Dollar Tree Rats Rule!!! hahahaha My son loves them!
> 
> Yes... he is named after my father, Willard. I'm serious. heheheheheh
> 
> View attachment 158716


 HILDA!! That is so wrong! lmao


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Hilda said:


> The end of October?!?! LOL Hopefully you meant August....





Bethany said:


> Then they might as well not bother. LOL


Ha yall are correct  sorry been drinking Moscato is yummy but it messes with me


----------



## Bethany

Well Hilda is feeding her kid to the DT Rats!!


----------



## Matt1

I'm betting Dollar Tree will have their Halloween stuff out before the end of August. I'm guessing by the end of this month....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I hope so..


----------



## Saki.Girl

me to i keep stopping by and hopping


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yeah, me too! I know they told me it may be weeks before they put theirs out at my store...but I plan on checking in whenever I can in the meantime "just in case", lol.


----------



## Shadowbat

I went and picked up a couple pizzas at Little Ceasers and there's a DT right next door. I ran in to check and see if they had any owls, but alas, none. The woman who is the main manager said what the one worker told me last week that they haven't received anything Halloween related yet.


----------



## Windborn

Nothing at the DT here yet. They do still have some of the solar rock lights that are great for scattering around for a bit more glow!


----------



## Bethany

I was out and about today, but didn't go to either of the other DT's in my area. 
Really need to get back to the Mall one and pick up some rats, spiders & maybe a few more fluffy owls.


----------



## mariposa0283

Matt said:


> I'm betting Dollar Tree will have their Halloween stuff out before the end of August. I'm guessing by the end of this month....


last year dollar general and DT had their stuff out early/mid august. dunno about by the end of july. seems a little early, even for the cheapie stores.


----------



## guttercat33

according to our planner the stuff suppose to be out by 19th of july


----------



## Saki.Girl

guttercat33 said:


> according to our planner the stuff suppose to be out by 19th of july


sweet i hope that is here in oregon too


----------



## Zombiesmash

I'm really hoping we get some more surprises or new items like the owls this year. I have such a hoard of the flocked spiders, crows, creepy cloth, body parts, organs, skeletons, etc. and the new potion bottles are too cutesy for my display, so I'm just searching DTs for the thrill of the hunt. I'm hoping for some new foam tombstone designs at least.


----------



## Bethany

I thought the potioin bottles would make nice invitation vessels or TY gifts. Or wouldn't be so noticable tucked among my many potions/apothecary jars & bottles.
If I didn't have to store them for 3 years, I'd buy a case or 2 and spray them silver for our 25th Anniversay/Halloween party.


----------



## Saki.Girl

You could deffently spook them up I know I plan on doing that to the ones I get


----------



## Saki.Girl

I really want some of the arrow signs they had had in past so can paint them for my dark Alice . I have a few but ha e not tried to dig them out and find them . Lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Stopped at my DT again today. No Halloween/fall stuff yet at all except for the fake fall flowers. I did, however, find packages of those Ice Cream Cone bubbles...but they were in the colors of orange, black and white?! Odd colors for ice cream cones, very Halloweenish...so for those of you who said they use those in displays, you should go grab them while they are still there! There was only 3 sets left at mine.


----------



## offmymeds

I used those last year WitchyKitty in my carnevil theme, they were perfect! 
Nothing out in this area yet. I keep looking for the Tarot cards for those searching but no luck. 
Looking forward to some of those Owls.....


----------



## Bethany

I think I'll make some rounds tomorrow. Guess whoever I get for the main reaper would be thrilled to get some of those owls?? 
I'll head back to the mall & of course McD's for lunch to pick up another Minion or 2.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> I think I'll make some rounds tomorrow. Guess whoever I get for the main reaper would be thrilled to get some of those owls??
> I'll head back to the mall & of course McD's for lunch to pick up another Minion or 2.


I would be thrilled to get ANY owls...DT or elsewhere!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I called the 2 local stores in my town and they both said different things: 

Me: Is your Halloween stuff out yet? (Both answered "NO")

Me: When will you have your Halloween out this year?

Store # 1: I don't know. Sometime in the next month?

Store # 2: September





guttercat33 said:


> according to our planner the stuff suppose to be out by 19th of july


----------



## Saki.Girl

none out here either dang it


----------



## Bethany

Who wants to be my victim??? I can fill a box with owls & rats. LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you already bought the owls?

i saw the bats on the website today. they are pretty neat. i like the felt owls. but i don't like the feathered ones. 



Bethany said:


> Who wants to be my victim??? I can fill a box with owls & rats. LOL


----------



## Bethany

wednesdayaddams said:


> you already bought the owls?
> 
> i saw the bats on the website today. they are pretty neat. i like the felt owls. but i don't like the feathered ones.


Wednesday the DT in the mall here had an end cap of halloween stuff. The owls were out. I bought 4 of the Fluffy ones, I did not care for the felt ones. Pic is posted of the end cap on this thread somewhere. Want to go back & buy more.


----------



## Paint It Black

Today, my Dollar Tree had spiders, owls, and crows on an endcap in the middle of the store. I bought 4 owls and 4 crows to use on various projects. The owls and crows are very nice for $1.


----------



## Bethany

Woo Hoo someone else's DT has some stuff out!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

i got three boxes of these this summer, they are great, to put in front of a tombstone....


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Well perhaps they have them here and the persons answering the phone dont' consider owls to be Halloween? LOL Or maybe they really don't have them out yet. I guess I'll have to go and check myself on Saturday. 

I like the look of the fluffy ones better but I don't like to buy the "real" feathered items. I like the fake stuff myself 



Bethany said:


> Wednesday the DT in the mall here had an end cap of halloween stuff. The owls were out. I bought 4 of the Fluffy ones, I did not care for the felt ones. Pic is posted of the end cap on this thread somewhere. Want to go back & buy more.


----------



## awokennightmare

I really need to check my store. I haven't had a chance to see it yet, but hopefully I'll head over soon and see whats in!


----------



## guttercat33

we are puttin our incap of rubber creatures,owls,crows,bats,spiders out this weekend, since I work there I already got first pic  love love workin there at this time of year, we will for sure be gettin the pumpkins that everyone has asked for.creepy cloth and spider webs are a givin


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks guttercat! appreciate the info


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am so going to making my rounds to see if they are out here


----------



## guttercat33

we did get some different spiders this year there kind of rubbery


----------



## grlwalshy62500

I have 2 DTs near me went to both today. Only 1 of them had an endcap out with the owls, crows, spiders, and bats. I will be stalking the other for the rest of the week.


----------



## nhh

I have a DT a mile from my house, another one about 3 miles away and if I expand out, 10 miles around my house there is about 8. I have one 2 miles from work too. I'm a lucky girl!!! I hit them up all the time. I'm excited about seeing Halloween start there. Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## RCIAG

Just saw these on the website:

http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...ns/638c932c932p340214/index.pro?method=search


----------



## Saki.Girl

nhh said:


> I have a DT a mile from my house, another one about 3 miles away and if I expand out, 10 miles around my house there is about 8. I have one 2 miles from work too. I'm a lucky girl!!! I hit them up all the time. I'm excited about seeing Halloween start there. Thanks for the heads up!!!


Me too I have a few by my work and 4 by my house can not wait for the goodies to come out.


----------



## Paint It Black

RCIAG said:


> Just saw these on the website:
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...ns/638c932c932p340214/index.pro?method=search


Yep, they had those at our store. They are resin, and pretty small, but pretty nice. They also have some small ceramic pumpkins in various colors. I kinda liked the white ones.


----------



## awokennightmare

Most stores have at least a little out by this point it seems. I've seen a few YouTube videos already.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Well bummer still no Halloween. I did get some of the pumpkins pib was right small for sure I will post pic when get home.

here they are 


and got some monster hight stickers


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok peeps made this tonight from the green


----------



## pumpkinpie

That's awesome Saki!!! I went to my DT today only to be saddened by the sight of no owls...Wrong!!!! As I pouted my way to the rear of the store (cause all I could find is pumpkins and bushes)...guess what I found hidden on an end cap near the back of the toy isle!!!!! Omg, we found rats, owls and tons of spiders, so make sure u check everywhere had I not walked the entire store I may not have found them..


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> That's awesome Saki!!! I went to my DT today only to be saddened by the sight of no owls...Wrong!!!! As I pouted my way to the rear of the store (cause all I could find is pumpkins and bushes)...guess what I found hidden on an end cap near the back of the toy isle!!!!! Omg, we found rats, owls and tons of spiders, so make sure u check everywhere had I not walked the entire store I may not have found them..


omg you lucky i checked every where at the one by my work nothing i will hit the ones by my house next


----------



## katshead42

Wow those lanterns look awesome!


----------



## Bethany

Saki nice make over. He's just creepy enough!


----------



## lizzyborden

Checked mine yesterday. They had a few fall decorations but that was it  Will check another one over the weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl

really hoping by weekend the dt stores here have the owles out


----------



## guttercat33

I put those monster high stickers out the other day, wish they had dolls like that when I was a kid I so would of loved them


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Checked the one near me today, no halloween at all. I asked a clerck and she told they have in their halloween items but are holding it back to the back to school stuff is sold down more. My store doesn't even have a lot of back to school stuff as it is.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

my local store told me today that they couldn't put halloween out until the back to school stuff was put out. 

but someone i know out west said they are putting things out in his store today!


----------



## Bethany

OWLS are on the DT Website. & the paper lanterns & the lanterns.  Hope they put them out in the stores before I leave for ohio. 
http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=halloween


----------



## im the goddess

Stopped into a Dollar Tree I've never been to on the way home from work and scored 6 owls, 2 rats, 5 or so crows, 2 large spiders, and 2 two packs of spiders and about 6 of those window alarms to use as prop alarms. And, a box of sugar babies.  Cant wait for the ping pong eyes, creepy cloth, and body parts.


----------



## RCIAG

YAY! NEW STUFF ON THE DT SITE!!

The paper lanterns, plastic lanterns, glitter foam skulls, the shelf danglers are back but they're glittered. The paper lanterns come as "assorted" in a box, as do the shelf sitters. So it looks like I'll be hitting up the stores for the paper lanterns as soon as they have the stuff out.


----------



## awokennightmare

I know its a longshot, but does anyone in the knowhow have any information on whether DT will be carrying fake barbed wire this year?


----------



## Bethany

awokennightmare said:


> I know its a longshot, but does anyone in the knowhow have any information on whether DT will be carrying fake barbed wire this year?


I think it was said it wasn't in the "plan a grams" but didn't mean it wouldn't show up.


----------



## matrixmom

Keep us posted.... I need some too.....I know how to make, but its hotter than heck outside to make anymore stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl

going to try hitting dt again see if anything is out still wanting the owls


----------



## LadySherry

Ran in the DT after getting pedicure just because and guess what..... they had an endcap and low and behold there were the owls. I got 6 plain and 6 fluffy and grabbed a couple of skellie rings and spider rings for up coming projects. I am doing the happy dance. I will check the others in the area since I wiped out the owl stock at this one.


----------



## Bethany

LadySherry said:


> Ran in the DT after getting pedicure just because and guess what..... they had an endcap and low and behold there were the owls. I got 6 plain and 6 fluffy and grabbed a couple of skellie rings and spider rings for up coming projects. I am doing the happy dance. I will check the others in the area since I wiped out the owl stock at this one.


they are on the DT web site, you can just order yourself a case.


----------



## LadySherry

Bethany said:


> they are on the DT web site, you can just order yourself a case.


Yea I know but what is the fun in that. LOL. I like stalking the DT. Practicing my stalking methods for the secret reaper. muahahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl

well still no halloween i was told maybe next week ugh 

but i did pick up these beads i am doing a chandlier and these will work great on it there is 8 to a bundle


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm hoping they have the clown costume parts again. I need them for some props.


----------



## Bethany

Went to the DT in Eustis & they had the Halloween stuff out like the one in the mall, same stuff. 
What they didn't have were the Feather Butterflies I went there looking for. I've checked 3 DT's and all of them are out of them. 
Have my sister checking back home in Ohio since I'll be seeing her in a week.


----------



## lizzyborden

Went to one today and found owls, crows, creepy insects and the foam pumpkins! Now it will be a weekly addiction for the next two months


----------



## im the goddess

I've been to 6 dollar trees in the last few days, and only 2 had halloween displays. Guess we will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya i looked at the ones down at the coast and nothing ugh


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah i checked ours today. nothing. they say they won't be putting it out for a month. sux!



Saki.Girl said:


> ya i looked at the ones down at the coast and nothing ugh


----------



## thanosstar

dollar tree in cedar rapids iowa has a huge amount of stuff out


----------



## moonwitchkitty

no fair my DT doesn't have any pretties yet  they are still saying september


----------



## RCIAG

I know the ones near me won't have much until back-to-school stuff is over.


----------



## guttercat33

our dollar tree still has some clown stuff in toys cuase it didnt sell last year for halloween awokennightmare


----------



## Hilda

Creepy Cloth!! I need a Creepy Cloth fix now!


----------



## Hilda

Just got home. No creepy cloth. 
They just started to put Halloween on one endcap, so I grabbed some bugs. LOL However, my little guy ran off, I followed, and found myself in front of those tall white glass vigil candles. I was like... POW!! Grabbed a few! I feel some conjure candles coming up! I don't know if anyone mentioned these candles before, but for $1 each, they add some great atmosphere.


----------



## Bethany

I want to get some of those candles & print out pics of haunted looking houses & wrap the candle glass in the pic. Nice glowing spooky effect for cheap!!


----------



## im the goddess

I've seen those candles, and for a buck they're a great find. I'm trying to stay away from real flames. I haven't bought them yet, but the flameless tea lights are a great deal too. Although, last year they came three in a pack, this year just two per pack.

Has anyone heard about the phony organs? I would like some hearts this year. I have several livers. I would trade someone livers for hearts if interested. If not, I need to find a liver label to use.


----------



## Bethany

They are going to have the organs again this year!! Yippee!! I want a few more for my butcher shop.


----------



## Hilda

2 dozen rubber cockroaches from Dollar Tree..... $2
Few snippets of magnetic tape from Michaels...... 25 cents
Forgetting you put them there and scaring the bleep out of yourself when you go to the bathroom in the middle of the night..... PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

now that is creepy for one who hates bugs..lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great use of the roaches and the magnetic tape. You could probably also add a few to the tub drain and spigot.


----------



## Saki.Girl

what can you make from a dollor tree party hat 



and now after cutting it to size i wanted and paper mache.moge podge. here it is  going to add some feathers and skeletons or crows 



the other side


----------



## guttercat33

I love this


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

hilda those roaches are awesome love how you can put them any where love the hat saki.girl I've always have had a soft spot for witches


----------



## Tannasgach

Your hat came out amazing saki, love it! 

Will DT have the roaches again this year? They didn't have any last year and my supply is dwindling. They look just like Fla palmetto bugs, ugh. My daughter gets a kick out of placing them in unexpected places, (like my cabinets, my coffee mug, under my pillow) scares the crap out of me every time.


----------



## Bethany

Tannasgach said:


> Your hat came out amazing saki, love it!
> 
> Will DT have the roaches again this year? They didn't have any last year and my supply is dwindling. They look just like Fla palmetto bugs, ugh. My daughter gets a kick out of placing them in unexpected places, (like my cabinets, my coffee mug, under my pillow) scares the crap out of me every time.


Yep DT has roaches. LOL Some stores have them out already. I may have to buy a pack of everything so I can decorate the RV & site.


----------



## offmymeds

I was going through my stuff from last year and came across some of the Tarot cards in a baggie ( apparently, i keep everything) I'm sure its not the whole set, maybe 20 or so. If anyone wants them let me know.


----------



## LadySherry

offmymeds said:


> I was going through my stuff from last year and came across some of the Tarot cards in a baggie ( apparently, i keep everything) I'm sure its not the whole set, maybe 20 or so. If anyone wants them let me know.



You can send them my way. Or just wait til I see you again.


----------



## offmymeds

I will send them on!


----------



## Hilda

im the goddess said:


> Has anyone heard about the phony organs? I would like some hearts this year. I have several livers. I would trade someone livers for hearts if interested. If not, I need to find a liver label to use.


ROFL This post is HILARIOUS!!! Only on a Halloween Forum... You gotta love it!!  

Oh... and sorry. I have no spare body parts to trade right now.


----------



## Ragged Grin

I love the paper! Where did you get that? Print yourself?


----------



## Saki.Girl

If your talking about witch hat those are just lots of labels and pics printed out and glued on  



Ferryman's Wake said:


> I love the paper! Where did you get that? Print yourself?


----------



## Saki.Girl

There is stillno Halloween here in my stores ugh


----------



## ScaredyKat

I am (im)patiently waiting for my DT to get in their Halloween shipment.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still not a single thing at my store.


----------



## Junit

I called the nearest DT they said they have rats and some party supplies out but it's only one aisle's end cap right now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in at lunch and they had one end cap up. Some rubbery hanging bats, some big insects, rats from last few years, and the owls. I got suckered in by those golden eyes and picked up two of the little guys. The fuzzy ones are hard to see so skipped them but if you were doing an owls nest, they might make nice young birds.

I picked up a few orange gerber-like dancing solar daisys for my bio lab, and a 3-headed daisy as well. That will end up being a rare variety although all my monster flowers will be special anyway.

Also bought a package of the Disney's Monster University Gummy Eyeballs. 6 to a box and all individually sealed. Nice quantity size for 17 cents a piece if you are just making cupcakes for the family for example and don't need a big bag and really just want a decoration eyeball for the top. They look great, nicely formed and come in green, blue and purple.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, You always have such creative ideas on how to use different items you see. Thanks for taking the time to post them!


----------



## Hilda

OK... so the DT cockroaches fell off the magnetic tape during the night. I never had anything fall off the magnetic tape I usually use, but I did grab a really cheap roll of the stuff last time I was in Michaels. So I hot glued the pieces of magnet back on,but again about half of them fell off over night.

Folks, I cannot believe I am going to say this.... but I think I have to wash my cockroaches. ROFL I think they are a little... greasy?!?! I was just chatting with a fellow decorator about this, and we were laughing so hard about whether I should windex or hot soap and water wash them. 

When is the last time you had to wash your cockroaches?! Oh the things we do for Halloween. I'll let you know how it turns out. I might have to break out my bag of Spirit roaches and see if they stick?

EDIT: Nope. Can't use Spirit roaches for this. They are too detailed on the bottom and no flat place for magnetic tape to make contact. I just pulled out some better quality magnet tape (sheet) with better adhesive, and put that on a few of the DT roaches. They seem really stuck now. I'll let you know what happens. LOL


----------



## lizzyborden

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> The I was at my local Dollar Tree today and got couple of packs of those finger lights. As well as 2 packs of the glow in the dark spiders and couple of packs of Halloween pencils. I'm going to have to get more of those finger lights.


I picked up some of those lights a month or so ago and haven't been able to find them since. Well, today they had them again (woohoo) and I picked up four more packs


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> OK... so the DT cockroaches fell off the magnetic tape during the night. I never had anything fall off the magnetic tape I usually use, but I did grab a really cheap roll of the stuff last time I was in Michaels. So I hot glued the pieces of magnet back on,but again about half of them fell off over night.
> 
> Folks, I cannot believe I am going to say this.... but I think I have to wash my cockroaches. ROFL I think they are a little... greasy?!?! I was just chatting with a fellow decorator about this, and we were laughing so hard about whether I should windex or hot soap and water wash them.
> 
> When is the last time you had to wash your cockroaches?! Oh the things we do for Halloween. I'll let you know how it turns out. I might have to break out my bag of Spirit roaches and see if they stick?
> 
> EDIT: Nope. Can't use Spirit roaches for this. They are too detailed on the bottom and no flat place for magnetic tape to make contact. I just pulled out some better quality magnet tape (sheet) with better adhesive, and put that on a few of the DT roaches. They seem really stuck now. I'll let you know what happens. LOL



LOL. Too funny. Of course my first thought as to who would wash their cockroaches was simple, those that EAT THEM OF COURSE! 

I'll be watching your progress on anchoring those nasty bugs. I like the idea of magnet tape for them so hope it works out. Hey, since you found all of your bugs laying on the floor you don't think someone lit a bug bomb do you? LOL. 


@@Paint, thanks. There have been many times when I wonder what people are thinking of using things for so just share what I'm thinking of when I buy mine. I love hearing people's ideas. This is a great place to brainstorm for props and decor and people are kind here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey, Hilda. Do you think you could insert a flat head thumb tack or other metal tacking device into the roaches body so the magnetic tape would adhere to that? I think I've seen picture framing tacks or a small flat headed screw for example. I'm assuming the magnetic strips were still on the metal register and just disconnected from the roach?


----------



## Bethany

I use that tacky putty for adhering all my creepy crawles to the walls.


----------



## myerman82

Went back to dollar tree today and all they had was one end cap still with spiders, owls, and I think bugs. I didn't really look close but that was it.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie ~ your post had me laughing!! (bug bomb) hahahaha Yes. The magnets were still on the metal heater, and the bugs fell off. I'll let you know how my second batch goes with the different brand of adhesive magnet works.

Bethany ~ I thought of using that too to put some up and over the side of the bath... LOLOLOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a photo of the owls I saw today that I couldn't resist:


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur

I'm waiting anxiously for them to start getting their first signs of Halloween in... XD


----------



## matrixmom

Great idea! I forgot I had some of that stuff lying around. Better than glue dots which are my go to glue but what a pain to remove. Thanks B



Bethany said:


> I use that tacky putty for adhering all my creepy crawles to the walls.


----------



## matrixmom

All of you like them? Maybe they look better in person.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a photo of the owls I saw today that I couldn't resist:


----------



## lizzyborden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a photo of the owls I saw today that I couldn't resist:


I grabbed the fuzzy owls 'cause the other ones had the beak all out of whack (they were actually above the eyes, like some kind of rhino horn)  Hopefully I'll find some like you found at another store.


----------



## pumpkinpie

The fuzzy ones are cute, but they are super small  still for $1 I couldn't resist


----------



## Bethany

matrixmom said:


> All of you like them? Maybe they look better in person.


NO I didn't buy any of those! I bought the cute fluffy ones. Just made sure you could see their eyes.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped in my local store today after work and guess what? I found a whole endcap of halloween stuff hid in the back of the store. I got 2 each of the owls, a pack of black snakes, ants, scorpians, 2 four packs of spiders and 2 12 packs of spiders.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I'm heading to my store tomorrow. Also going to go to Tuesday Mornings I think. I LOVE DT, and they are putting a new one in RIGHT around the corner from me! I will never leave!  Haha.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok still no halloween out here ugh


----------



## Hilda

Still playing with my new DT bugs... My boys thought the chocolate covered 'ant parts' were hilarious!! That was a lot of laughter for $1. Can't beat that!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

very cute great idea!!!


----------



## Bethany

LOL perhaps at our next dinner party............. Who wants an invite??


----------



## offmymeds

Those are some good looking ants.......I'm going to have to see those owls before i decide which ones to get....


----------



## LadySherry

yep I stopped at another DT today and they had an endcap facing the back of the store.....such an insult. But they did have some black snakes and some black roaches so I had to get some and went ahead and took some more owls. You never can have enough..... might be the last piece to fit into the secret reaper box.


----------



## Saki.Girl

you lucky guys i wish my dt stores would get a end cap out decorated ugh was there agian last night nothing


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Got a chance to met the new manager of my local DT. Needed a few Halloween things for a Halloween Camp Gathering we have every year in Oregon. She told me Corp gives them a date when to put things out, I think it was at least another week or two away. She said they haven't gotten much yet.... She was a little peeved they had been getting thanksgiving stuff but no Halloween. She told me if she had what I wanted she'd sell it do me even if headquarters didn't want it out yet. To her making a buck was more important then waiting for whatever date Corp thinks stuff needs to go out. So she let me go through the very FEW things she had in the back... So it doesn't hurt to ask if they have things in the back. She sold me her whole case of spooky night creatures for our zombie popcorn project,


----------



## guttercat33

yeah that is so true about makin a buck, we get our bonus in sales so the more we sell the better, we do the same thing at our store if we have it we just sell it anyway


----------



## RCIAG

New stuff on the website

Bobbleheaded Witches, they're faaar too cute but that's what some want. Or you could repaint them. Still not bad for $1.











Mini-flashlight projectors. I think I'd buy a couple of these to see how well they work before I made a bigger commitment. They'd be a good ToTer giveaway but they don't come with batteries.


----------



## msgatorslayer

My store had the usual starter stuff when I went today. The plastic rats, spiders, and mice. Just a small end cap.

But in the kids dept, I found small containers with that kids goo, that can be bounced, squished, and stretched. Inside each container there is one spider surrounded by the goo. They are perfect for specimens!!! My store had the goo in green, blue, and yellow. I got one of each. The containers kinda look like petri dishes.


----------



## Tannasgach

I just picked up one of those spiders in a gel today.  I was going to transfer it to a bottle, never thought of it looking like a petri dish. I didn't see them in different colors, only the yellow...... and................I saw some owls, picked up two of the furry ones. The big eye one looked a little better in person than the pics, the eyes may be good for an outdoor prop. They only had two and as stated by another member, the beaks were coming out of the forehead.  Wasn't too impressed with the roaches they're hard flat black plastic and look fake, I prefer the old brown rubbery ones, but the black snakes are killer, loved those. 

I also found some ceramic ivory oval thingamajigs, looked like soap, one had an owl on it and the other raven. Nice prop for a Haunted Hotel theme. They were on the display shelf with the mini pumpkins and self sitters.


----------



## just_Tim

went to mine 4 days ago nothing lol =(. Called today they said they have some black birds, and spiders, by black birds not sure if they are the owls or not. Going to go check tomorrow I want some owls ! lol but if they are black crows even would be ok I guess


----------



## NOWHINING

That is what Silver Lady (my Mom) and I were talking about. I hated Barbie, but if they had these dolls out, I would be crazy over them.



guttercat33 said:


> I put those monster high stickers out the other day, wish they had dolls like that when I was a kid I so would of loved them


----------



## NOWHINING

I am planning to go to Dollar Tree Friday, so cross my finger and see what I find.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Here's a pic of the Dollar Tree spiders found in the kids dept.


----------



## Crunch

Forgive me if its been answered in this thread already, but what are you guys using the nets for? My only idea is maybe using them as covering on scarecrows or something alike..


----------



## LadySherry

Crunch said:


> Forgive me if its been answered in this thread already, but what are you guys using the nets for? My only idea is maybe using them as covering on scarecrows or something alike..


I am using the fish nets for my underwater world. They will be used as the roofing. Many people use them in their pirate scenes. Hope that helps


----------



## LadySherry

msgatorslayer said:


> View attachment 160552
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dollar Tree spiders found in the kids dept.


Hey all you reapers.... these are good for any victim that likes spiders or is doing a lab. I would grab them now before they are gone.


----------



## Paint It Black

msgatorslayer said:


> View attachment 160552
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dollar Tree spiders found in the kids dept.


I bought some of these too. My grandson, age 3, always asks for the "play dough with the 'pider in it," when he comes over.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Got a chance to met the new manager of my local DT. Needed a few Halloween things for a Halloween Camp Gathering we have every year in Oregon. She told me Corp gives them a date when to put things out, I think it was at least another week or two away. She said they haven't gotten much yet.... She was a little peeved they had been getting thanksgiving stuff but no Halloween. She told me if she had what I wanted she'd sell it do me even if headquarters didn't want it out yet. To her making a buck was more important then waiting for whatever date Corp thinks stuff needs to go out. So she let me go through the very FEW things she had in the back... So it doesn't hurt to ask if they have things in the back. She sold me her whole case of spooky night creatures for our zombie popcorn project,


Is there a photo of the Spooky Night creaturers? 

RCIAG, those faces on the witches are really cute.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> Still playing with my new DT bugs... My boys thought the chocolate covered 'ant parts' were hilarious!! That was a lot of laughter for $1. Can't beat that!
> 
> View attachment 160250



@@Hilda, can you tell me more about the ants? How many to a bag, in the toy section I'm guessing? One of the ideas for my Skull Island jungle world is a giant ant hill (have 3 large latex ants) but could use a lot of younger ants as well. I don't think I've seen them in my DT and hope they weren't left over from last year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Hey all you reapers.... these are good for any victim that likes spiders or is doing a lab. I would grab them now before they are gone.


ya i sent some with my last reap they are all gone at my sotres too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

msgatorslayer said:


> View attachment 160552
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dollar Tree spiders found in the kids dept.


i can see writing on them. Is that just for the photo or is it on the actual spider balls?


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, They are more dome-shaped, flat on the bottom, and there is writing on the plastic dome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Crunch said:


> Forgive me if its been answered in this thread already, but what are you guys using the nets for? My only idea is maybe using them as covering on scarecrows or something alike..


Crunch, I have a bunch for my pirates haunt use. Will probably use them on the sides of my Skull Island jungle bridge. I've seen them hung above or suspended above a walk area and then draped with hanging moss, spider webs, garland, etc. I though that was such a wonderful idea because it didn't close in the space but added alot of atmosphere to the path that I went to DT that year and picked up quite a few packs of it. Back then it was in green or natural (kind of gray) not sure what's been in the stores this summer. Definitely if you are interested, get it now before Luau gets packed away from the shelves.

Oh and I also bought some for use on a project I haven't tackled yet, chainlink fencing for a zombie overrun military base haunt. Plan to stretch it over framing and will have to connect a few sections together to get the size I need, and then will probably spray paint it a silver metallic. Looked into different ways to do color it but think this will give me the best metallic look that I want.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Hilda, can you tell me more about the ants? How many to a bag, in the toy section I'm guessing? One of the ideas for my Skull Island jungle world is a giant ant hill (have 3 large latex ants) but could use a lot of younger ants as well. I don't think I've seen them in my DT and hope they weren't left over from last year.


They were right up there with the little bags of cockroaches, bats, spider rings, etc.. They were definitely with the Halloween items on the top of the endcap. There are a dozen in the bag. They are gorgeous! The DT cockroaches are pathetic... like silhouettes, but I did like that silhouette look against my white heater. The ants, however, are really three dimensional and feel much sturdier than the cockroaches.


----------



## guttercat33

in out toy section we have huge bugs and snakes that are life size hard plastic they look real, we only got one box and it said stockin stuffers so not sure if it was left over from christmas in warehouse but great for halloween  when I get to work I will post pic of them


----------



## Hilda

Cockroach update. (I can't believe I am still playing with these... LOL) Here's the final result. 

For some reason, neither brand of magnetic tape would stay on the Dollar Tree roaches. However, a teeny drop of the Gorilla brand Super Glue (gel) on the piece of magnet seems to be the answer. ONLY be careful. Once you get a cockroach superglued to your finger, it is hilarious and painful at the same time. LOLOL


----------



## awokennightmare

Its not going to be long now till the shelves are full! We're almost into August!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> They were right up there with the little bags of cockroaches, bats, spider rings, etc.. They were definitely with the Halloween items on the top of the endcap. There are a dozen in the bag. They are gorgeous! The DT cockroaches are pathetic... like silhouettes, but I did like that silhouette look against my white heater. The ants, however, are really three dimensional and feel much sturdier than the cockroaches.


Thanks, I don't think they were out yet in my store but will definitely be on the look out for them.


----------



## LadySherry

I got some of the ants too. They are real like. Yes I agree on the roaches this year. I went ahead and bought 2 bags I plan on mixing with the ones I already have for my cockroach hallway so I need lots of roaches.
Yes the spider dome has writing on it but I used a kitchen scour pad and gently got it off.


----------



## Paint It Black

Regarding bugs - last year I got a really good, large bag of assorted bugs from Walgreens. The bag included brown roaches and centipedes, black ants, black flies, a variety of black spiders, and more! The price I think was $3.99. They were hanging down outside of the shelves of Halloween items. Pretty soon we need to start a 2013 Walgreens thread.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I hope my DT starts putting out this stuff very soon...I need more spiders and creepy cloth for some projects I am working on. I'm at a standstill with these projects until I can find some...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not DT, but if anyone is looking for pretty decent flies to use, I bought mine from OT. Very happy with them. http://www.orientaltrading.com/decorative-halloween-flies-a2-93_887-12-1.fltr?Ntt=flies


----------



## msgatorslayer

Ghost of Spookie said:


> i can see writing on them. Is that just for the photo or is it on the actual spider balls?


Unfortunately, yes, they say 'jeepers creepers'. I haven't tried to lightly file it to see if it can be erased. If used as a sample, one can always place a piece of masking tape over it, with a date and where it was found. Or something like that.


----------



## WitchyKitty

msgatorslayer said:


> Unfortunately, yes, they say 'jeepers creepers'. I haven't tried to lightly file it to see if it can be erased. If used as a sample, one can always place a piece of masking tape over it, with a date and where it was found. Or something like that.


Will a Mr Clean Magic eraser take off the lettering? I use those to get lettering off jars and such, maybe it would work on those? (or is the lettering etched on or something?) Just a thought...


----------



## msgatorslayer

WitchyKitty said:


> Will a Mr Clean Magic eraser take off the lettering? I use those to get lettering off jars and such, maybe it would work on those? (or is the lettering etched on or something?) Just a thought...


Thanks for the great idea., I just did it and it worked. All gone.


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> Will a Mr Clean Magic eraser take off the lettering? I use those to get lettering off jars and such, maybe it would work on those? (or is the lettering etched on or something?) Just a thought...


Beware! The Magic Erasers scratch plastic. If it is paint, try some non acetone nail polish remover. Be very careful what you use on plastic. Just a Heads Up!


----------



## Shadowbat

Ran into the closes DT today for a gift bag and saw they put out some Fall items. I asked if they had any of the owls, and alas, no.


----------



## guttercat33

we put out our packaways from last year, I couldnt believe the stuff left enough to fill a whole wall, we have tons of spider webs, candy holders, wall borders, window clings, floor clings, witches on brooms, cup cake holders,stickers, party hangings, masks so much I dont think could type it all


----------



## Saki.Girl

guttercat33 said:


> we put out our packaways from last year, I couldnt believe the stuff left enough to fill a whole wall, we have tons of spider webs, candy holders, wall borders, window clings, floor clings, witches on brooms, cup cake holders,stickers, party hangings, masks so much I dont think could type it all


Can you tell my st stores to get on the ball and put out Halloween lol


----------



## awokennightmare

There is only one DT where I am on vacation and I haven't seen anything yet. I'm hoping they are stocked when I get home.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Went to the brand new dollar tree on my lunch break yesterday and they had a little out. Definitely no hands, or legs but they had livers, still no creepy cloth, or skulls. Mostly trick or treating stuff, bats, rats, spiders (definitely getting some of these!), and the cute little owls.  Sorry about the pictures being blurry, the iphone camera sucks! lol I picked up 2 platters for my party, one with skulls and bones around the outside and one with pumpkins and bones (I forgot to take a pic but you can kinda see them in the bottom left picture) and a small carvable pumpkin to experiment with


----------



## Cloe

Out of the two near me one has a box of gourds and a small section of fall flowers. The one around the corner from me still has a full isle of pool/summer items and the other side is filled with the tiki/luau stuff. I live in NY so it's not like there's a whole lot of pool season left. I was hoping they get the small skeletons in this year. Has anyone seen them? I'm getting a little impatient to make the dead fairies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, Living Dead Girl, your store has the most I've seen yet. I was going to post a photo of my store's ONE end cap, but no point!


I found 3 packs of the Ants today. That made my trip worth it for me. Didn't realize there were lots of different varieties of Night Creatures on the racks. Looked through them all and bought a few of the others I might need. I loved the Brown fuzzy tarantulas. Bought both the large single one and the double pack of the smaller sized. The small black snakes will go on my snake wreath. Wish they were flexible but they'll supplement the wiggly ones I have. 


One other thing I found in the circus prop area on a bottom basket were these Bubble Ice Cream Bars (with scented bubble fluid). Comes in Chocolate, Banana and Strawberry. Picked up the Chocolate and Strawberry versions. They look really nice and I'll drain and replace stopper with a popsicle stick and use in my carnival concession area. The Strawberry I thought I would dip in "blood" so it would be two colored. To the Chocolate one I thought I would add the skeleton ground-breaker Night Creature guy coming out of the top of the bar (ground-breaking from there). He's black plastic now but thought I would paint him bone-colored and have chocolate dripping around his base so he looks like he emerged from inside the ice cream bar.


My store had a bunch more of the solar daisies out and this time they had the ones with the insects instead of the leaves. Picked up a few and think It will be much easier to remove the butterflies (one contact point for my dremel) and substitute skeleton hands at those points. The Daisy will get a skull added to it. And I'll have a dancing skeleton plant afterwards. 




PHOTO-TAKING: Not sure what version phone you have (with every generation of phone out there generally there's an improvement to lens quality) but before resizing my photos to import into my Albums, I generally import them into iPhoto and use the program to adjust image quality there--particularly if I didn't set up the photo well to begin with. You can do a lot to bring details out of the shadows, improve contrast or alter exposure levels there. I also sharpen images and crop before importing them to my Albums here. I use iPhotos Export feature to resize images for my albums (believe I generally use these settings: Maximum resolution; Large for the size, sometimes I use Medium, small would be more for thumbnails).


This is kind of a no brainer but the quality of your photos can be improved greatly if you let the camera complete its focusing before taking your photo. To change the focus point touch and hold that part of the image, like maybe to focus on some text. You can adjust your exposure (is this called white balancing?) by touching an area of the image and letting the camera adjust to that area (a square will appear--wait for the square to disappear while it refocuses and adjusts exposure, try touching areas around your image on the screen in and out of the shadows and see how this works). Just some tips I picked up from someone else, never sat down and read how to get the best from my phone and probably should. Sometimes I'm rushed and don't get a good photo as a result and that's when iPhoto really can help. However when I do take the time to set up the shot properly I'm pretty pleased with the outcome. I think all phone cameras pretty much work this way with focusing and white balancing so maybe this will help others.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

PHOTO-TAKING: Not sure what version phone you have (with every generation of phone out there generally there's an improvement to lens quality) but before resizing my photos to import into my Albums, I generally import them into iPhoto and use the program to adjust image quality there--particularly if I didn't set up the photo well to begin with. You can do a lot to bring details out of the shadows, improve contrast or alter exposure levels there. I also sharpen images and crop before importing them to my Albums here. I use iPhotos Export feature to resize images for my albums (believe I generally use these settings: Maximum resolution; Large for the size, sometimes I use Medium, small would be more for thumbnails).


This is kind of a no brainer but the quality of your photos can be improved greatly if you let the camera complete its focusing before taking your photo. To change the focus point touch and hold that part of the image, like maybe to focus on some text. You can adjust your exposure (is this called white balancing?) by touching an area of the image and letting the camera adjust to that area (a square will appear--wait for the square to disappear while it refocuses and adjusts exposure, try touching areas around your image on the screen and see how this works). Just some tips I picked up from someone else, never sat down and read how to get the best from my phone and probably should. Sometimes I'm rushed and don't get a good photo as a result and that's when iPhoto really can help. However when I do take the time to set up the shot properly I'm pretty pleased with the outcome. I think all phone cameras pretty much work this way with focusing and white balancing so maybe this will help others.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! I will definitely try this


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Beware! The Magic Erasers scratch plastic. If it is paint, try some non acetone nail polish remover. Be very careful what you use on plastic. Just a Heads Up!


Hmmm...I could see them doing that. To be safe, I get them wet and rub very lightly when I remove stuff. I'm careful not to scrub hard. I have noticed they can remove finish, gloss or color on some surfaces though, obviously, so try a small area on things first before trying to remove stuff on larger, noticeable surfaces. I mostly use them for removal on clear things like glass. Also, I use the simple, plain ones...not the ones with the scrubber side or heavy duty ones. 
I have used nail polish remover as well, like you said, and that can work on some things, too.  It all depends on your surface and the stuff being removed.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wishing I lived near more than one DT. I have a feeling mine is going to take its sweet time getting their Halloween stuff out. There is one about a half hour away, but I have no other reason to make a trip out there right now.


----------



## queenofcups

My friend picked up several of the frizzy owls and one regular owl from Dollar Tree for me. They are really cute in person!!! I definitely recommend them. I wasn't expecting them to be so cute, the crows they have are always a little wonky looking to me.


----------



## awokennightmare

Just hit another DT and basically nothing. Ill try again another day.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Wishing I lived near more than one DT. I have a feeling mine is going to take its sweet time getting their Halloween stuff out. There is one about a half hour away, but I have no other reason to make a trip out there right now.


Iam right there with you i was there yesterday and still nothing


----------



## Saki.Girl

Finaly they had a end of Halloween only abox of owels fuzzy ones, bats and creapy crawled its a start


----------



## NOWHINING

my DT have one small endcap in the back full of creepy crawlies but I was still not happy anyway. There were some falls items but I didnt bother to look at them.


----------



## im the goddess

Jealous!!!!



Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Went to the brand new dollar tree on my lunch break yesterday and they had a little out. Definitely no hands, or legs but they had livers, still no creepy cloth, or skulls. Mostly trick or treating stuff, bats, rats, spiders (definitely getting some of these!), and the cute little owls.  Sorry about the pictures being blurry, the iphone camera sucks! lol I picked up 2 platters for my party, one with skulls and bones around the outside and one with pumpkins and bones (I forgot to take a pic but you can kinda see them in the bottom left picture) and a small carvable pumpkin to experiment with
> 
> View attachment 160700
> View attachment 160701
> View attachment 160702
> View attachment 160703
> View attachment 160704
> View attachment 160705
> View attachment 160706
> View attachment 160707


----------



## NOWHINING

This is what I did buy today.


----------



## im the goddess

I haven't seen the mice and bugs yet, very nice.



NOWHINING said:


> This is what I did buy today.


----------



## im the goddess

Dang it, now I must get in my car and go to DT. I'll report back. Did everyone see the cute bobble head witches on the website?

Reporting back, nothing good yet. There are several DTs near me. I might have to og to the one I first found Halloween stuff at and see what they have added.


----------



## Bethany

Hopefully I can hit the DT's here in Toledo maybe monday.


----------



## awokennightmare

It so hard to be patient when it seems like everyone else is getting to enjoy their spoils while I wait for the shelves to fill up!


----------



## NOWHINING

dang it! I need more spiders!!!! I am making egg sacs for the Southside Haunted House attractions..... ICK SPIDERS!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

awokennightmare said:


> It so hard to be patient when it seems like everyone else is getting to enjoy their spoils while I wait for the shelves to fill up!



Well look at it this way, you can sit back while others are your legs, you can make up your shopping list of where and what to buy and how much it cost, including photos of much of it. Then hit the ground running when your stores stock. Almost like having a personal shopper!


----------



## Halloweenfan

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Went to the brand new dollar tree on my lunch break yesterday and they had a little out.
> 
> View attachment 160706


Can you tell me what exactly is to the left of the spiders on the top of the picture. To me, it looks like a tinsel decoration, but is it a skeleton, or is it a ghost? If you still don't know what that call tinsel, than this is an example of a pumpkin tinsel that Dollar Tree actually sold before.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-Tins...051?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fb697cf3 <- Just to clarify, that is NOT my item on my ebay. It's just showing you an example.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hmmm. Not sure what that is, however it does look like a pumpkin. My store didn't have that in yet. 

in the photo at the top of this page however, the orange packages, some of the _Night Creatures_, looks like spiders, mice and ants. I'm guessing that's raffia material maybe in the middle of them from probably the floral area. The popcorn containers are also sold at DT in the kitchen/food section and the giant black spider is a DT items as well. Nowhining, is this going to be all part of a popcorn display in a carnival? Curious what your plan is.


----------



## Halloweenfan

^Not quite what I was talking about. I was talking about the item to the left of the spiders (towards the top of the picture), and to the right of the pumpkin cutout thing. It's white, and a little black in it.


----------



## Hilda

Stopped at two Dollar Trees today. One had not a thing Halloween. The second had the same endcap everyone is seeing so far. I scopped up more bugs. Lots and lots and lots of bugs. Left the flies behind. Their flies are terrible. LOL I did see the spiders in gel dish things. They are awesome. (I didn't get any... I just don't know what I would do with them). I have a feeling I will regret that decision at some later point in time.


----------



## just_Tim

my local Dollar tree today got these guys in. Also they got some rats, think Im going back tomorrow for the rats, did not want any then I thought why not pick a few for a buck loll. I was happy to get the owl with the yellow eyes really wanted him, they only had 2 left one was damaged then the other I got really hope they get more I want a few of them


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> Stopped at two Dollar Trees today. One had not a thing Halloween. The second had the same endcap everyone is seeing so far. I scopped up more bugs. Lots and lots and lots of bugs. Left the flies behind. Their flies are terrible. LOL I did see the spiders in gel dish things. They are awesome. (I didn't get any... I just don't know what I would do with them). I have a feeling I will regret that decision at some later point in time.


That's what keeps me going back, LOL.


----------



## WitchyKitty

My DT finally put out some fall items today...but still no Halloween. Guess I'll check back in another week.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I went to my local DT and they don't have anything and said they won't for a MONTH! I want the felt owl for a reaper project but apparently I am waiting. oh well. 



just_Tim said:


> my local Dollar tree today got these guys in. Also they got some rats, think Im going back tomorrow for the rats, did not want any then I thought why not pick a few for a buck loll. I was happy to get the owl with the yellow eyes really wanted him, they only had 2 left one was damaged then the other I got really hope they get more I want a few of them
> 
> View attachment 160834


----------



## Matt1

Out of everything they sell at the Dollar Tree (Halloween related), I like the little concrete gravestones and the lenticular pictures. Hope they have new ones of both this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We had lunch near a DT away from home and I got a chance to run in. Just the one end cap, but had success picking up 3 more bags of ants. I want to have a really large ant mound on my Skull Island (probably made from a sonotube) and so think I will need a lot of them (so far 6 bags x 12).

From the two stores I was in it looks to me like of the "Night Creatures" bugs, they get an assortment per box of say the ants, snakes, etc. and I'm guessing only 3 each of many of them. Are the rest of you noticing this pattern? For this project I wouldn't mind ordering a box of them for delivery to the store if they were all ants but I suspect it's an assortment instead which means I'll be hitting the stores up over the next few months on a regular basis...all over $1 items! Seems so riduculous and the gas spent doing so. They are nice ants I have to admit and are big enough to get noticed.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> We had lunch near a DT away from home and I got a chance to run in. Just the one end cap, but had success picking up 3 more bags of ants. I want to have a really large ant mound on my Skull Island (probably made from a sonotube) and so think I will need a lot of them (so far 6 bags x 12).
> 
> From the two stores I was in it looks to me like of the "Night Creatures" bugs, they get an assortment per box of say the ants, snakes, etc. and I'm guessing only 3 each of many of them. Are the rest of you noticing this pattern? For this project I wouldn't mind ordering a box of them for delivery to the store if they were all ants but I suspect it's an assortment instead which means I'll be hitting the stores up over the next few months on a regular basis...all over $1 items! Seems so riduculous and the gas spent doing so. They are nice ants I have to admit and are big enough to get noticed.


I do know what you mean. I wanted those little rats, because the little squooshy ones I got at Pat Catans that I used on my haunted dollhouse turned to mush after two years outdoors. At each DT, they only had one or two packs of the rats mixed in with the other critters. I've been in five Dollar Trees in the past 24 hours. LOL GofSpookie, would you like me to start grabbing bags of ants when I see them? After a few weeks, I'll probably have a few for you and I am sure it would not be much to mail.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, I have a number of DT's I could drive to in the Bay Area and suppose they will restock eventually every few weeks; but _Yes, I'd appreciate the offer!_ I just don't have the time available like I use to to make the shopping store rounds and while I'm lucky to have a lot of stores I could drive to, they are kind of spread out and others will be buying them as well. That would be a big help--grab whatever you see when you are out and I can settle up with you later. I don't need thousands of the little buggers but ultimately if I could end up with maybe two dozen packs I'd be good to go. That would be 288 ants to place! Yikes! (I'll probably glue a lot of the guys in single file to strips of something like landscape fabric and then just have to lay out the strips when I do my set up). The rest will be on the ant mound and crawling over some unfortunate explorer that made a mistake where he stepped in their path and got overrun by them. Hehe. I know there are vicious black ants out in the jungles but do you guys think maybe I should make them Red Ants? The red ants might be easier for the kids to spot in the scene and people do know of red ants bites here in the States.

As for your little mice are you talking about the four to a pack that Nowhining has in Post 530?  I'd be happy to reciprocate with those little guys. I think the harder plastic probably would hold up better. I know I saw a few packs of those today in the store. PM me with how many packs you want. And thanks!


----------



## just_Tim

wednesdayaddams said:


> I went to my local DT and they don't have anything and said they won't for a MONTH! I want the felt owl for a reaper project but apparently I am waiting. oh well.


That sucks not sure why they wont get anything in for that long. The town I live in is very small and the local Dollar Tree is not the best, so I was surprised they got them in this month. Hope you end up getting one sounds like a cool project you are going to do. You could always order a case of them from the dollar tree online, but I doubt you want 24 of them loll. Maybe they might get them sooner though, I know last year Walgreens told me they would get some stuff in, in about 3 weeks, and about 4 days later they got stuff. So good to check back sooner


----------



## Tannasgach

These are the "soaps" I was talking about. Thought they would be good for a hotel theme -


----------



## moonbaby345

Matt said:


> Out of everything they sell at the Dollar Tree (Halloween related), I like the little concrete gravestones and the lenticular pictures. Hope they have new ones of both this year!


Those are my favorite as well! I too hope they have new ones this year,Especially the gravestones!Unfortunatly the lenticular pictures were the same last year as the year before.They better have new ones this year!lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

well had to go out of town to find what i did get. bought one of each of what that DT had.. hope they put more out soon.


----------



## Mae

I'm jealous of everyone's DT finds! I zipped by my local DT and there was no Halloween anything out yet. Still a lot of Tiki themed stuff.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Man! i have to get some more Roaches glued all mine to magnets and they are on the fridge


----------



## WitchyKitty

Stopped and talked to some employees today at my DT and asked about Halloween stuff...again, lol. She asked me what I was looking for and I told her owls, spiders and creepy cloth, for starters. She said if they had it in back, they'd let me go for them early, but all they had gotten in so far was zombie stuff. I must've made a funny face cause she laughed and goes, yeah, just an end cap of zombie stuff is all we have to start with. She said probably within the week the other stuff should be arriving, so I will continue on my quest for DT items further in the week I suppose. Sigh.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I am a Dollar Tree manager and I saw that we are getting the mini tombstones, glitter skulls and pumpkins body parts and quite a bit more on this weeks truck. Four end caps of Halloween are to be up by August 8th according to planner. How this helps


----------



## Spooky McWho

I meant hope it helps,a gremlin is running my auto correct.


----------



## Guest

A few weeks ago I saw pumpkin and black cat shaped glow sticks. I haven't been back though. I need to!


----------



## Syren Song

I found some tiny white angels in the summer garden closeouts. They're made to hang on the sides of pots. They're going to look lovely painted black with red eyes.

I also grabbed a bunch of glow sticks, including some bracelets with 15 in a package. I suspect they won't be very bright, but at 15 for $1, how could I possibly resist?


----------



## LadySherry

FYI.......carevil peeps. They have popcorn bags there are 10 in a package. Mine had them on a clipstrip


----------



## mariposa0283

they had a halloween creatures endcap at the one closest to me today. just some rubber rats and bats and some crows and spiders.


----------



## OpalBeth

mariposa0283 said:


> they had a halloween creatures endcap at the one closest to me today. just some rubber rats and bats and some crows and spiders.


I will have to check the store near me. I have been meaning to go by there for some creatures to put in apothecary jars. Thanks!


----------



## lizzyborden

Matt said:


> Out of everything they sell at the Dollar Tree (Halloween related), I like the little concrete gravestones and the lenticular pictures. Hope they have new ones of both this year!


I "inherited" a bunch of picture frames from an estate and am hoping to distress them and add some of the lenticulars. 

I grabbed the tombstones too, but they never made it farther than my desk. I'd like to eventually set up a miniature graveyard.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Stopped by the DT closest to my house yesterday and they just had an endcap, much different from the other local store. They had these owls, but something seems a little off.... haha


----------



## RCIAG

lizzyborden said:


> I grabbed the tombstones too, but they never made it farther than my desk. I'd like to eventually set up a miniature graveyard.


I used a few of those to set up in our front window but The Furry Ruiner Brothers decided they'd look better toppled over. It was like Godzilla laying Tokyo to waste!! I had to change them out for the small monster busts. They didn't bother those as much.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i see the now have zombe fack scars on the dt site


----------



## Guest

I really need to go check out our DT...like TODAY. lol


----------



## offmymeds

Syren Song said:


> I found some tiny white angels in the summer garden closeouts. They're made to hang on the sides of pots. They're going to look lovely painted black with red eyes.
> 
> I also grabbed a bunch of glow sticks, including some bracelets with 15 in a package. I suspect they won't be very bright, but at 15 for $1, how could I possibly resist?


They are not bad, I used them at our lake party.


----------



## WitchyKitty

SQUEEEEEEEEE!!!! Dollar Tree FINALLY got in their fluffy owls!!!!!!!!!!!! They are so soft! They're so FLUFFY! I walked straight into the store, straight to them, sat on the floor and proceeded to take them all out of the display box and set them all out all over the floor and shelves to look to find the best looking ones, lol. The other customers and associates were probably laughing at me. Not to worry, I put the rest of them all back in the display box more organized and neater than they were to start with, lol. Once I had the ones I wanted in my hands, I must have had a look of pure joy on my face because everyone who walked past me was smiling at me, lol. I keep wanting to cuddle them...but must resist so I don't ruin the feathers! I didn't care for the felt ones, as all the ones at my store were a bit off looking...but the fluffies were terrific! I have them sitting on a shelf in my living room for now so I can look at them and love them, lol. Got some plastic spiders and LED tealights, too. Still waiting on Creepy Cloth...


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Witchykitty- those are the BEST looking ones I've seen so far! aren't they just to die for? lol Once I see some decent enough I am grabbing a couple. Not what I usually buy but how could you pass them up? And believe me, I will be doing the same thing. Well I kind already have....  I was sitting on the floor doing the same thing yesterday but they all must have been made by a drunk lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Witchykitty- those are the BEST looking ones I've seen so far! aren't they just to die for? lol Once I see some decent enough I am grabbing a couple. Not what I usually buy but how could you pass them up? And believe me, I will be doing the same thing. Well I kind already have....  I was sitting on the floor doing the same thing yesterday but they all must have been made by a drunk lol


Hahaha! Yeah, there were definitely some that were crafted in a bit of a hurry. If I had the money, I'd buy the poor little misfits and try to fix them!! The two I found look awesome! The pics do them no justice...hard to photograph them with all that black fluff!


----------



## witchymom

WitchyKitty said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEE!!!! Dollar Tree FINALLY got in their fluffy owls!!!!!!!!!!!! They are so soft! They're so FLUFFY! I walked straight into the store, straight to them, sat on the floor and proceeded to take them all out of the display box and set them all out all over the floor and shelves to look to find the best looking ones, lol. The other customers and associates were probably laughing at me. Not to worry, I put the rest of them all back in the display box more organized and neater than they were to start with, lol. Once I had the ones I wanted in my hands, I must have had a look of pure joy on my face because everyone who walked past me was smiling at me, lol. I keep wanting to cuddle them...but must resist so I don't ruin the feathers! I didn't care for the felt ones, as all the ones at my store were a bit off looking...but the fluffies were terrific! I have them sitting on a shelf in my living room for now so I can look at them and love them, lol. Got some plastic spiders and LED tealights, too. Still waiting on Creepy Cloth...
> View attachment 161422
> View attachment 161423


im not an owl person, but even i admit those are rather cute lolol


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i went to a dollar tree downtown and they had a small aisle of fall stuff in the front when i went to get some chips i had a feeling they'll be halloween and there was on the back and i bought the fuzzy spiders


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these up today love them they only had 2 dragon flies they are very bright goinrun them into skully dragon flys


----------



## HalloScream

Is Dollar Tree carrying the creepy cloth again this year?


----------



## Caroluna

When I was in Dollar Tree today, they had put out a few more flamingos. If anyone is still looking for them, you may get lucky since they must have been clearing out what was left in the stockroom.


----------



## lizzyborden

Saki.Girl said:


> picked these up today love them they only had 2 dragon flies they are very bright goinrun them into skully dragon flys


Which department did you find these in? Going to stop by tomorrow and hope I can find some.


----------



## Saki.Girl

lizzyborden said:


> Which department did you find these in? Going to stop by tomorrow and hope I can find some.


they were right by area to check out in some center stands on the bottom shelf, they only had 2 of the dragon flys our would have bought more there was a few other destings flowers and buttierflies i think


----------



## RCIAG

I went to the closest Dollar Tree (which is next to the crapped up Big Lots & next to the eventual site of Spirit) & they were still putting out their Back To School stuff!! I bought some GID growing zombies & some other stuff that I can't remember right now. Nothing Halloweeny though.

I need to check the other store that's a little further away but still close enough to check.

From the website:

LED Glittery Foam Pumpkins, 3x5"


----------



## Guest

I checked out a DT near me and there was nothing yet  I haven't checked the one out in my town but I think I will do that tonight! 

and those fluffy owls are freaking adorable!!!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, there were definitely some that were crafted in a bit of a hurry. If I had the money, I'd buy the poor little misfits and try to fix them!! The two I found look awesome! The pics do them no justice...hard to photograph them with all that black fluff!


I would do the same! lol They are really hard to take pictures of, their little eyes get hidden in all that cute fuzziness haha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in my store looking to see if more halloween had been put out. No was the answer. I did speak with one of the clerks who was kind enough to pull out the planning guide. Corporate has one end cap to be set up now with another one by Aug. 9 I think it was. Pretty sure I remember seeing the body parts on that one. The clerk told me if stores have their last season left overs in boxes in the back they will start putting them out as they can make room so each store will be different in that respect. And of course what each store had left over from last year will vary as well. Probably won't have time to visit other stores until this weekend when I also hope to make it to Big Lots as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up one more dragon fly lights also got one white butterflys and one green leaves


----------



## Zombiesmash

Went back to the DT that I got my owls from today and they had more out:








Paper lanterns, projecting lights and sets of purple and orange string lights (non-LED, 20 lights per string).








Feet and hands, ears, eyes, fingers, packaged organs, bloody cloth, 2-packs of jointed paper zombies.








The potion bottles, bobblehead witches and new shelf-sitters. I picked up the three potion bottles, and I may end up getting the new shelf-sitters (they're adorable!)








Last year's resin tombstones and new busts (I'm pretty sure the witch and mummy are new, they've had the reaper before). I picked up a witch and mummy.


----------



## Matt1

Zombiesmash said:


> Went back to the DT that I got my owls from today and they had more out:
> 
> View attachment 161874
> 
> Paper lanterns, projecting lights and sets of purple and orange string lights (non-LED, 20 lights per string).
> 
> View attachment 161875
> 
> Feet and hands, ears, eyes, fingers, packaged organs, bloody cloth, 2-packs of jointed paper zombies.
> 
> View attachment 161876
> 
> The potion bottles, bobblehead witches and new shelf-sitters. I picked up the three potion bottles, and I may end up getting the new shelf-sitters (they're adorable!)
> 
> View attachment 161877
> 
> Last year's resin tombstones and new busts (I'm pretty sure the witch and mummy are new, they've had the reaper before). I picked up a witch and mummy.


Sweet! I love the resin tombstones. Got most of them last year. The witch and mummy will be must haves for me this year! Can't beat 'em for $1.00!


----------



## Saki.Girl

dang wish my dt would geton the stick and put stuff out


----------



## Cloe

Went back to the two near me...still pool items and tiki isle! Actually drove a few more miles to visit a third and that one had the graduation stuff, fourth of July, and all the summer plant hangers.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Zombiesmash said:


> Went back to the DT that I got my owls from today and they had more out:
> 
> .


Did you see any Halloween tinsel stuff? These are examples of what I mean from last year / other holiday:
http://www.dollartree.com/Hanging-Tinsel-Spider-Decorations-8-/p304778/index.pro
http://www.dollartree.com/Patriotic-Tinsel-Decorations/p328342/index.pro


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Zombiesmash, that's pretty much what I saw at a further away DT I stopped at today. The two near me don't have much out. I picked up a few packages of the bloody ears and a package of the eyeballs. They were nice and flexible. Not sure what I will use them for. Those were both new item to me. I liked their Zombie cutout hangers. Don't have a use but thought the design was nice. Picked up a few of the new/newer tombstones including the mummy and the witch. I'll post photos later.


----------



## RCIAG

Saki.Girl said:


> dang wish my dt would geton the stick and put stuff out


Same here!!

The one closest is ALWAYS late with that stuff. Like I said, they were just in the process of getting back to school stuff out. I really need to check the other one.

I like the new mummy bust, that's definitely new. I don't recall a witch last year but I probably wouldn't have bought one anyway not being a big witch fan. Though I will probably buy those new bobble witches just cuz. I really need to get into all my tombstones & see what I have so I don't duplicate too many.

I am totes jelly of your DT Zombiesmash!! Seeing all those paper lanterns I so covet makes me crazy!!!

I am planning on taking one day off of work to make the rounds. They know I'm nuts but I've got the time so why not?


----------



## Halloweenfan

I went to a Dollar Tree, and they did have Halloween stuff out. They did also have that tinsel spider in which I just posted that was there last year. http://www.dollartree.com/Hanging-Tinsel-Spider-Decorations-8-/p304778/index.pro - I still really think there is a bigger tinsel thing than that one because of the picture someone posted on page 52, but yet I can tell much because of the angle of the picture.

If you want to find Halloween at Dollar Tree, I really think that you should try to find a bigger sized Dollar Tree. If you live very close to a Dollar Tree, and you know it's on the small side, I really doubt that they are going to fit a lot of Halloween stuff right now because of the summer stuff they still have. If you go to a bigger Dollar Tree 10 miles away for instance, you might find something good in the Halloween section. So, my advice is try to go to a bigger one.

The thing I bought at Dollar Tree was a big plastic - about 1 foot & 4 inches tall (more on the flat side) ghost that is glow in the dark. They have a tombstone one, and a skeleton. The skeleton one is smaller though than the other two. I don't know if they just didn't get many ghosts in, but they only had 2, and I bought 1.


----------



## Hilda

I hit a bunch of Dollar Trees today. They all had the endcap of critters. Some had a body parts endcap. Only the body parts on the styrofoam seem so small. Were they always on the smallish side? They only have bloody white creepy cloth so far. I'll be bummed if they don't carry the black gauze type this year. Two of the stores I ran into today have an endcap of little glitter skulls and pumpkins and lighted toys.

We are getting there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have not seen any creepy cloth out yet. Did see the white bloody gauze as well. All the hands and feet looked to me to be the same (not right and left). 

My local DT I thought was done with the pink flamingos and grass skirts but my last trip in they had restocked. Did not see any fishing net for quite some time. So guess you never know for sure what boxes they have in the back unless you know someone who works there.


----------



## Greenewitch

I went to a fairly big DT today and all they had were the endcap with owls, ravens and rats. I got the last "smooth" owl, some spiders, and found a couple of decent fuzzy owls and some rats. No creepy cloth or anything else out today.


----------



## SciKoDuo

we stopped by DT today and i picked up a fake hand and foot. i want to try a paint technique to make them more realistic as i've seen on here. can't wait!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I'm going to stop by DT when we get back from vacation next week. I want a whole bunch of spideys for my front drainpipe.


----------



## Deadna

Hilda said:


> I hit a bunch of Dollar Trees today. They all had the endcap of critters. Some had a body parts endcap. Only the body parts on the styrofoam seem so small. Were they always on the smallish side? They only have bloody white creepy cloth so far. I'll be bummed if they don't carry the black gauze type this year. Two of the stores I ran into today have an endcap of little glitter skulls and pumpkins and lighted toys.
> 
> We are getting there.


Hilda....you could dye that bloody cloth black. I would bleach out the red first just in case it shows thru


----------



## Saki.Girl

they had a few more items out at dt today i picked up these


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.girl I was at about 5 different DT in the last two days and didn't see those at all. Thanks for the photo.

I was out on an Ant Hunt along with my sleuthing partner Hilda this weekend and we hit a lot of stores in our areas. Enough to enable me to form a good size colony of ants for my haunt. Thanks so much Hilda! Still trying to decide if I should make these Red Ants or not although I just realized my giant latex ants are black so maybe not...don't think red ants and black ants get along.

I was mostly focused on finding the little critters this weekend and really found that only 2 stores I visited had more than the one inital end cap out yet. Some of you guys are way ahead of the stores here.

I did pick up a few of these plastic accordian like tubes in the kids dept that are somewhat flexible. Kind of looks like conduit, maybe 3 feet long? I have no idea what the kids call these but you hold one end high in the air and wiggle it around and it makes a noise. _I saw this as Mad Lab building material for a $1_. Think I'll use it to connect "power" equipment as you would with conduit. It's also translucent enough to run rope light down it and get a cool effect especially if the lights are in a chasing pattern. Only saw it in two colors, a flourescent orange and a flourescent yellow. Went with the yellow to light up better.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saki.girl I was at about 5 different DT in the last two days and didn't see those at all. Thanks for the photo.
> 
> I was out on an Ant Hunt along with my sleuthing partner Hilda this weekend and we hit a lot of stores in our areas. Enough to enable me to form a good size colony of ants for my haunt. Thanks so much Hilda! Still trying to decide if I should make these Red Ants or not although I just realized my giant latex ants are black so maybe not...don't think red ants and black ants get along.
> 
> I was mostly focused on finding the little critters this weekend and really found that only 2 stores I visited had more than the one inital end cap out yet. Some of you guys are way ahead of the stores here.
> 
> I did pick up a few of these plastic accordian like tubes in the kids dept that are somewhat flexible. Kind of looks like conduit, maybe 3 feet long? I have no idea what the kids call these but you hold one end high in the air and wiggle it around and it makes a noise. _I saw this as Mad Lab building material for a $1_. Think I'll use it to connect "power" equipment as you would with conduit. It's also translucent enough to run rope light down it and get a cool effect especially if the lights are in a chasing pattern. Only saw it in two colors, a flourescent orange and a flourescent yellow. Went with the yellow to light up better.


ya i was shocked have kept looking all they had was a end cap of stuff today went looking for tissue paper walk around the corner and i was like OMG my husband laughed at me.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Today we put out the small tombstones and busts, water globes, and the dangly leg characters. A halloween light end also went up with paper lanterns, glitter skulls with led lights in them, and 20 ct light strands in halloween colors. A body part end cap went up as well. I can't tell you how many complaints I heard about how it's too soon. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I can't wait to see the potion bottles in person


----------



## Spooky McWho

I will try to get a pic up. They are about 3 inches and more cutesy than scary.


----------



## Bethany

Spooky McWho said:


> Today we put out the small tombstones and busts, water globes, and the dangly leg characters. A halloween light end also went up with paper lanterns, glitter skulls with led lights in them, and 20 ct light strands in halloween colors. A body part end cap went up as well. I can't tell you how many complaints I heard about how it's too soon. Some people just don't get it.


Too soon for Halloween out complaints, but those are the people who are THRILLED and never say a word when Christmas stuff is put out in July.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spooky McWho said:


> I will try to get a pic up. They are about 3 inches and more cutesy than scary.


i plan on giving them a make over


----------



## Syren Song

Owls turn their heads like that naturally. Maybe the manufacturer was going for a little more realism....?


----------



## Bethany

Disappointed. Went to the closest DT and no additional Halloween stuff out. 
Hopefully can get to the mall within the next couple days.


----------



## Hilda

Saki.Girl said:


> I can't wait to see the potion bottles in person


Me too!!


----------



## SpookyOwl

Yep I love Christmas too but Halloween comes first!


----------



## Spooky McWho

I don't know why I didn't think of that. As a superfan of your work I should have known you would give them a spooktacular makeover. Silly me


----------



## rockplayson

Only halloween type thing we have is Grow A Zombie. They have to diffrent ones that both glow in the dark.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i went to DT today and picked up few critters they also had fall stuff which where not that interesting but i think i make over of those scarecrows will be better


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a few photos I haven't had time to upload before now. I only saw this at one DT that had a decent amount of halloween out already:



















Those were ears (new for 2013 I believe) next to the fingers. And here's a close up of the eyes which I think are also new to 2013:



















I tried my best to get a photo of the fluffy baby owl. Only a face a mother owl could love...that and many of you...nice feet on him.











I also found this at my local DT in the toy/circus area. I mentioned this Bubble Ice Cream Bar before in this thread I'm pretty sure. Plan to cut off the wand area, and insert my own popsicle stick and use in my concession stand. You can see the color of the bar showing thru at the top of the packaging (pink, yellow or brown). I plan to creep the bars out. I'll take a photo of the bar without the wrapper later and post here. Pretty realistic looking and certainly passable for my usage. Not sure what I will do with all the scented bubble juice from these and ice cream cones I bought from DT a few weeks ago. Guess I'll need plastic bottles to store all of it in.


----------



## pumpkinpie

You have made me a happy happy girl GOS....let the DT stalking begin, I must have those zombies


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh i want the witch and the mummy statue


----------



## RCIAG

I will DEFINITELY be getting the mummy.

The sad thing is the DT near me won't have any Halloween out until September. That's the way it's been for the last few years. They probably just finished getting all the back to school crap out.

I think tomorrow after work I'm heading up to another DT just to check 'em out. I also wish they'd have more up on the website.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

My Dollar Tree haul:


----------



## pinkie1205

I need a fuzzy owl!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

OMG those fuzzy owls are soo cute!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

No new stuff added yet to Dt here . Hopefully soon


----------



## Bethany

Guess tomorrow I'll hit the DT's on my way to Michael's & Sam's. See what they have in Lady Lake.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Checked out a different DT that I don't gedt to much and all they had was endcap in the back. One of employyes had the gut to complain to the other in front of me about them having Halloween stuff out already.


----------



## LadySherry

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Checked out a different DT that I don't gedt to much and all they had was endcap in the back. One of employyes had the gut to complain to the other in front of me about them having Halloween stuff out already.


I think I would have to walk up to them and ask "when the Christmas stuff was coming in. Garden Ridge already has their christmas out"


----------



## Bethany

They also don't complain when the school stuff hits the shelves in June! 
We're find it's the rest of the world that's crazy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

nothing out at the dt by my work ;(


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Checked out a different DT that I don't gedt to much and all they had was endcap in the back. One of employyes had the gut to complain to the other in front of me about them having Halloween stuff out already.


i would have said 'i'd rather be stocking Halloween than another 40 cases of spam'.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

There's more Halloween stuff up on the DT website.


----------



## Halloweenfan

^It's weird how they will let you buy 4 feet or more (as being a minimum), but you have to buy at least 36 lanterns or 48 foam pumpkins (as the minimum) to buy the stuff online. I don't get why there is such a huge difference between items online.


----------



## RCIAG

These things are great for floating in our pond. I usually buy a couple a year because they get all messed up in storage.










I also want a couple of these guys:









There's a thread here about taking old masks, cutting out the face & attaching them to the fake pumpkins then painting the whole thing...searches........ack! I can't find it right now. These would be perfect for that.

Of course when you get to the store they're all mushed up but usually you can find one or 2 that look OK.

Off to find that thread!!


----------



## RCIAG

Oooo I almost missed the ice cube trays!!










I bought one of each & when I went to try my hand at making some resin skulls for jewelry I couldn't find my skull tray. I found the fingers & the pumpkins but no skull tray to be found. I'm sure I put it in the elusive place where we all put things thinking "I won't forget it's HERE!" & then promptly forget!!

If anyone finds that thread I was discussing in my post above, please post it, I thought I'd subscribed to it but I didn't.


----------



## Bethany

Just went to DT website. Yes they let you order as little as 4 of something, BUT they charge you a Handling Fee. I clicked to order 20 of the LED skulls & went to "check out" and there was a $3 handling fee. SO......if you order 4 feet, 4 hands, 20 skulls I wonder if they charge you $3 handling for each item.. 
I'll just wait our the stores.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I hope mine has the bone ones this year have lots of the skull ones 




RCIAG said:


> Oooo I almost missed the ice cube trays!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of each & when I went to try my hand at making some resin skulls for jewelry I couldn't find my skull tray. I found the fingers & the pumpkins but no skull tray to be found. I'm sure I put it in the elusive place where we all put things thinking "I won't forget it's HERE!" & then promptly forget!!
> 
> If anyone finds that thread I was discussing in my post above, please post it, I thought I'd subscribed to it but I didn't.


----------



## guttercat33

love the bust this year


----------



## Spooky McWho

Here are the potion bottles SakiGirl


----------



## Bethany

I've checked 2 out of 3 DT in my area and none of those out. Did pick up 5 black glitter skulls with led eyes today.
going to attache them to a shandelier. Probably going to paint the chandelier Black, white "candles" with red drips.
Hope the DT at the Mall has more halloween stuff out.

OK the potion bottles may be cutsie, but I'm getting some. LOL


----------



## RCIAG

OK, hit up the close Dollar Tree again & they FINALLY had stuff out! Not everything but more than they had last week. I'm sure more will show up once we get closer to Labor Day. I can't wait to get my hands on those ice cube trays & lanterns.

I only picked up one tombstone because I think I had all the others. They look like last years leftovers except for this one. And the busts are crazy heavy too. I think the Mummy looks odd. I think he needs eyes of some sort. The witch needs a bit of repainting too but not sure if I'll ever get around to it so I'll probably end up using them as is.











Those poor owls! Almost ALL of the non fuzzies had their beaks between their eyes! This was the only non-fuzzy that I thought I could move the beak on. It has eyelashes that will cover the hole.





I only picked up 3 of these, I won't use 'em I'll pass 'em on to some little ones but the tiki one will stay with us. I thought I was buying 2 pumpkins & 1 skull but when I got home I realized it was a tiki which was just a plus!!





I got ALL the shelf sitters & scraped some of the glitter of of Frankenstein's head after I took the pic. The rest aren't OVER glittered but I thought he was.


----------



## Bethany

OK, now my DT's are just making me mad. i think i was the first DT that had stuff out and now..... Hope the mall one has stuff!!


----------



## Hilda

I'll have to go check out those potion bottles. I'm the queen of cute Halloween and yet, even I think they might need to be toned down a wee bit. 
Thank you for posting pictures!


----------



## tbishop

Do the potion bottles open so that you can put liguid in them? They are really cute and although I usually don't go cute - I might have to get some of these,


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Those poor owls! Almost ALL of the non fuzzies had their beaks between their eyes! This was the only non-fuzzy that I thought I could move the beak on. It has eyelashes that will cover the hole.


Heh. Might want to shoot the poor thing and put it out of its misery...

Did you clean the store out of all of the sitters that they had?


----------



## MissKitty

That owl is hilarious!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spooky McWho said:


> Here are the potion bottles SakiGirl


ok i want the make over i can give those now if the dang dollore trees here would get stuff out


----------



## Saki.Girl

RCIAG said:


> OK, hit up the close Dollar Tree again & they FINALLY had stuff out! Not everything but more than they had last week. I'm sure more will show up once we get closer to Labor Day. I can't wait to get my hands on those ice cube trays & lanterns.
> 
> I only picked up one tombstone because I think I had all the others. They look like last years leftovers except for this one. And the busts are crazy heavy too. I think the Mummy looks odd. I think he needs eyes of some sort. The witch needs a bit of repainting too but not sure if I'll ever get around to it so I'll probably end up using them as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those poor owls! Almost ALL of the non fuzzies had their beaks between their eyes! This was the only non-fuzzy that I thought I could move the beak on. It has eyelashes that will cover the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only picked up 3 of these, I won't use 'em I'll pass 'em on to some little ones but the tiki one will stay with us. I thought I was buying 2 pumpkins & 1 skull but when I got home I realized it was a tiki which was just a plus!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got ALL the shelf sitters & scraped some of the glitter of of Frankenstein's head after I took the pic. The rest aren't OVER glittered but I thought he was.


oh man so cool i can not wait for ours to get the stuff out and i agree the tiki is out standing . 
love the bust of the witch and mummy and must have that tumb stone dont have it. ok now i am excited for stuff to get out here maybe next week


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> OK, hit up the close Dollar Tree again & they FINALLY had stuff out! Not everything but more than they had last week. I'm sure more will show up once we get closer to Labor Day. I can't wait to get my hands on those ice cube trays & lanterns.
> 
> I only picked up one tombstone because I think I had all the others. They look like last years leftovers except for this one. And the busts are crazy heavy too. I think the Mummy looks odd. I think he needs eyes of some sort. The witch needs a bit of repainting too but not sure if I'll ever get around to it so I'll probably end up using them as is.
> 
> 
> .......



RCIAG, I had to pick thru the tombstones to make sure they weren't chipped first off and then compare the paint jobs. Some are better than others....same as every year though. While the tombstones are heavy and seem solid, they do chip fairly easily so people should be aware of this and wrap theirs carefully for years of use. Birds are the same story with needing to pick thru each year. Your owls at least look decent in general which is a huge reason to shop for these items early to get the early pick of the litter.

Regarding your comment on the mummy, I looked thru the ones my one store had and found one (1) that had a Right Eye and you could see the pupil I think. That's the one I took. It definitely looks better when you can see an eye among the bandages. Won't be around this morning but will try to post a photo of my mummy later on. I think he's still in my trunk.


----------



## RCIAG

I ALWAYS sort through things like the feathered stuff & the tombstones/busts. Half of them are chipped or missing paint from shipping or abuse in the store.

I might check another Dollar Tree to see what mummies they've got, it really is early for that stuff & the one I went to didn't have a ton of that sort of stuff out yet. In fact that was the only mummy they had so I figured I'd get it in case they didn't get anymore. They're a pretty junky DT too. The other one is a little newer so I'm hoping it's less junky. And all the Halloween stuff was dispersed though several endcaps, not all in one place really.

When I got home I was up until 11 organizing some stuff I found out I have waaaay too many of those tombstones. Like, oh, over 15, but I didn't really count. I think I've bought them every year I've been going there. But like GoS, they are heavy so store & transport them carefully. They chip pretty easily. Granted that's easy to fix but still, be careful.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Happy day! Stopped by dt today and they had a new endcap of halloween stuff. I left with 2 bags of items from it.


----------



## SpookyOwl

My dollar tree score today. The Jack o lanterns are cool. They light up red blue etc inside. They are glittery but I like glitter. They had this, strobe lights, the black lanterns, and the witch head or whatever it is. Not much but a start! Still no owls


----------



## ALKONOST

Abbey Toir said:


> Dollar Tree ALERT!! I really didn't expect to find anything great but my DT has these small ( about a 2 inch cube ) rocks that are solar powered lights and boy do they light! You would never see them scattered about a yard haunt till they went on and I'm thinking 1 Monster eyes 2 Path lights or even just foam pumpkin lights or part of a costume,,,hey I grabbed a dozen like a crazy lady and I bet they were all gone at the end of the day.
> Also, this is the first year that I saw flamingos at my DT and the first thing I thought of was small pink vultures; easily done too with a pink DT feather boa from the kiddy section. These would make good deco's if your theme was "kitschy" Halloween, they're even cheap enough for prizes or party favors. Thought I'd let you guys know what's up here in NH ( where there's still snow on the ground! ). My present project is a bunch of child-sized skulls for creepy 'things' to run around in the garden. Happy trails!


OH WHY, OH WHY, OH WHY DID I NOT GRAB THOSE SOLAR ROCKS WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE!!! Can I plead the fifth?


----------



## Cloe

Alkonost: One of the dollar tree's near me still has at least 10 or so out if you want them bad enough to pay the shipping. Yeah...I'm one of the ones who's stores near them still have the graduation and luau displays going.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Alkonost, did you check the gardening area and the floral area? I have seen them in both locations.


----------



## Hilda

Saki.Girl said:


> ok i want the make over i can give those now if the dang dollore trees here would get stuff out


What's your plan? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## RCIAG

For those looking to do something with the foam pumpkins they'll have out eventually, here is a link I found & have probably posted somewhere here at some point but it won't hurt to post it again:

How to Make Halloween Folk Art from Dollar Store Pumpkins










I've never tried it myself but it looks ridiculously easy & it's one of those things I wanna try at some point, it's just finding the time & energy to do it.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

went to a DT today and they had zombie stuff on an endcap and a glass shelve of some of those mini figures i decided to buy a mini tombstone


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG, thanks for that. Man those pumpkins look good. Someone here last year showed pics of the little pumpkins they picked up at DT and ehat they did with them. As I recall they lit them too and put them on their fence. Looked great. Until I saw their photos I always walked past them in the store with little thought. Now you have given me even more food for thought.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*THEM!! .....The Colony Recruits Have Arrived!*

Our mail was very late arriving today. Didn't get a chance to check it until after dark. I took the flashlight out with me as mysteriously the street lamps seemed to all be out. 

As I approached the mailboxes, I could hear something. Something making a chewing sound maybe. Curious sound. And then I saw it. A GIANT ant, larger than anything I've ever seen before! atop the mailboxes, and a package surrounded by smaller worker ants that had begun to chew through the cardboard box to get to what was inside. The box had been delivered from across country and while it had appeared undamaged, the vicious ants were anxious to retrieve what was inside. And what was that? More Ants! 72 ants to join the Colony here on the West Coast sent from the bio lab of a mysterious, but generous patron. 











Thank you kindly benefactor. The success of the Colony is now assured and soon begins the work on the giant ant hill that will reside on Skull Island and be home to the Colony. Trespassers to the Island looking for the rumored treasure risk all sorts of dangers, and being attacked and eaten alive by ants is one of the perils they will face.

To Be Continued...


----------



## Hilda

That. Is. HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

I'm glad I don't have to deliver packages personally to GoS!! LOL 
will be waiting for continuation...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

the big ant looks like he is saying...I'm gonna eat you! and the little ants are begging him to spare their' lives


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Reminds me of the movie THEM!


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot i finaly found some new stuff


----------



## ScaredyKat

I picked up the witch, the reaper, and 1 of every style of tombstone! 


Saki.Girl said:


> whoot i finaly found some new stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> What's your plan? Curious minds want to know.



LOL 
well I want to take the spider one and paint the white part red along with the drips red. maybe add more drips make them longer with hot glue and little todd will get painted and either get a skull put on his back or even make a version of a black widow frog add some light web to the front and find a cool skull to glue to the cork is one idea


----------



## Deadna

I picked up some gold glitter/lighted branches(painted black now) and some red ones and added the Dollar Tree owls. The branches were 90% off at Garden Ridge just this past weekend.


----------



## Bethany

One of my fuzzy owls has nested above the bed. lol


----------



## sookie

No fuzzy owls but I did get a set of the shelf sitters! And they had some other things like light up pumpkins and solar lights. Grabbed those. Also got a few water globes.


----------



## Saki.Girl

sookie said:


> No fuzzy owls but I did get a set of the shelf sitters! And they had some other things like light up pumpkins and solar lights. Grabbed those. Also got a few water globes.


cool have not seen that stuff yet at mine


----------



## ALKONOST

ScaredyKat said:


> I picked up the witch, the reaper, and 1 of every style of tombstone!


I'd love to find a few of those mummies. I have the other items plus a few extras (dracula, madusa, devil) but, no mummy......


----------



## ScaredyKat

I wish they had those this year too.  I missed out.


ALKONOST said:


> I'd love to find a few of those mummies. I have the other items plus a few extras (dracula, madusa, devil) but, no mummy......


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> I'd love to find a few of those mummies. I have the other items plus a few extras (dracula, madusa, devil) but, no mummy......


never seen the madusa i need one of those for sure


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> never seen the madusa i need one of those for sure


She is pretty cool. I found her a couple of years ago. I wish I could say I had two because I'd love to trade you one for a mummy


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> She is pretty cool. I found her a couple of years ago. I wish I could say I had two because I'd love to trade you one for a mummy


did you get her at the dollor tree? if you want i will pick u up a couple mummys today and send them to you


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> did you get her at the dollor tree? if you want i will pick u up a couple mummys today and send them to you


Yes, I did. I'm going again this friday to a larger dollar tree to see if they have some different items from our small town store. If I find one.. I'll get it for you and we could trade


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Yes, I did. I'm going again this friday to a larger dollar tree to see if they have some different items from our small town store. If I find one.. I'll get it for you and we could trade


sounds good


----------



## sookie

I really hope I can find one of those feathered owls, I love owls even when its not Halloween. I will check another Dollar Tree this weekend maybe they will have them.


----------



## ALKONOST

sookie said:


> I really hope I can find one of those feathered owls, I love owls even when its not Halloween. I will check another Dollar Tree this weekend maybe they will have them.


Mine had those fuzzy owls... how many do you need? I can stop by tomorrow and getcha a couple


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I stopped at a couple Dollar Trees today to pick up centipedes and cockroaches for my bug bathroom. All of them have halloween stuff out, including an endcap of creatures and an endcap of bloody stuff (body parts, blood stickers, bloody gauze, etc). But the bulk of the seasonal section is still back to school. Can't wait for a few more weeks to pass so they take the BTS stuff down and stuff that whole section with halloween goodies.


----------



## Hilda

Hey Monster Squad ~ Did they have that large centipede there?! Creepy!!!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Sorry, I bought the large centipede earlier in the year off Amazon, what I picked up today from Dollar Tree was the small centipedes I'll use as the large one's "children."

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/28-inch-latex-centipede.html


----------



## Hilda

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Sorry, I bought the large centipede earlier in the year off Amazon, what I picked up today from Dollar Tree was the small centipedes I'll use as the large one's "children."
> 
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/28-inch-latex-centipede.html


That's what I thought ~ but it didn't hurt to ask!! That's great!


----------



## sookie

ALKONOST said:


> Mine had those fuzzy owls... how many do you need? I can stop by tomorrow and getcha a couple


Oh really! I will pay you for them and the shipping! I will PM you


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Yes, I did. I'm going again this friday to a larger dollar tree to see if they have some different items from our small town store. If I find one.. I'll get it for you and we could trade


ok i went back they had one left i bought it if i find another one at the others around here i will pick up


----------



## NOWHINING

I work at Dollar General and I am already pushing my boss to get the Halloween out. She said Patient!! We are doing it next week! This is this week. We do have Halloween candies out and we are slowly working on getting the rest out.



Spooky McWho said:


> Today we put out the small tombstones and busts, water globes, and the dangly leg characters. A halloween light end also went up with paper lanterns, glitter skulls with led lights in them, and 20 ct light strands in halloween colors. A body part end cap went up as well. I can't tell you how many complaints I heard about how it's too soon. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## NOWHINING

HEY! I need all the body parts for the Haunted House attraction. One room will be the Chop Shop room.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a few photos I haven't had time to upload before now. I only saw this at one DT that had a decent amount of halloween out already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were ears (new for 2013 I believe) next to the fingers. And here's a close up of the eyes which I think are also new to 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my best to get a photo of the fluffy baby owl. Only a face a mother owl could love...that and many of you...nice feet on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this at my local DT in the toy/circus area. I mentioned this Bubble Ice Cream Bar before in this thread I'm pretty sure. Plan to cut off the wand area, and insert my own popsicle stick and use in my concession stand. You can see the color of the bar showing thru at the top of the packaging (pink, yellow or brown). I plan to creep the bars out. I'll take a photo of the bar without the wrapper later and post here. Pretty realistic looking and certainly passable for my usage. Not sure what I will do with all the scented bubble juice from these and ice cream cones I bought from DT a few weeks ago. Guess I'll need plastic bottles to store all of it in.


----------



## NOWHINING

I am planning to go to Dollar Tree Friday. Wish me Luck!!! I hope they have more out.


----------



## Bethany

Good Luck Nowhining! I passed on the eyes, ears & fingers when I was in. Will probably go back & get a pkg. of each. Just not happy that the eyes & ears are a "shell" and not solid. I also think that the organs are inferior to last years.


----------



## Saki.Girl

they added more stuff on line i need some of these signs to do make overs for dark alice ready for them to be in stores LOL


----------



## Zombiesmash

Foam tombstones and signs added to the website (same assortment as last year), along with the spiderwebs with glowing spiders and flocked crows.

However, they have a new style of the plastic cemetery fencing this year:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Zombiesmash, that fence design is really nice. I could even see cutting off the bottom spike and using the rest adhere to a surface.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Zombiesmash said:


> Foam tombstones and signs added to the website (same assortment as last year), along with the spiderwebs with glowing spiders and flocked crows.
> 
> However, they have a new style of the plastic cemetery fencing this year:
> 
> View attachment 164440


i really like those


----------



## Saki.Girl

coworker made my day she bought me these i was like omg where did you get these which dt i need to get more i am so truning some of them into nightmare before chrismtas jack


----------



## sookie

I know the skelly looks exactly like Jack for Nightmare Before Christmas!


----------



## Saki.Girl

sookie said:


> I know the skelly looks exactly like Jack for Nightmare Before Christmas!


Yep going to pic up a few more but tomight giving this one a make over i will post up before and after pics


----------



## sookie

Saki.Girl said:


> Yep going to pic up a few more but tomight giving this one a make over i will post up before and after pics


Great, I can't wait to see them. 

I know when I saw someone post a few days ago with the shelf sitters I called all the Dollar Trees until I found them. They are so cute I have a full set now I think. Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula, Skelly, Cat and pumpkin.


----------



## Saki.Girl

sookie said:


> Great, I can't wait to see them.
> 
> I know when I saw someone post a few days ago with the shelf sitters I called all the Dollar Trees until I found them. They are so cute I have a full set now I think. Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula, Skelly, Cat and pumpkin.


ya i am going to have to do some calling and hit the one she went to the ones by my place have not put them out yet


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> ya i am going to have to do some calling and hit the one she went to the ones by my place have not put them out yet


Ok... I'm off soon to the bigger and better dollar store in Boise  Saki... if I can't find your madusa... is there something else you would like me to look for?


----------



## Saki.Girl

ATTACH=CONFIG]164505[/ATTACH]


ALKONOST said:


> Ok... I'm off soon to the bigger and better dollar store in Boise  Saki... if I can't find your madusa... is there something else you would like me to look for?


sure you could look for two of these guys the one on the left in the black


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> ATTACH=CONFIG]164505[/ATTACH]
> 
> sure you could look for two of these guys the one on the left in the black


OH those are cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer

My Dollar Tree had some items out, pin ups, party ware and some busts - a mummy, with and a skeleton. I snagged two of the skeletons. They are small, kind of like for shelf decorating but good for accents for a party.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i went and bought eyeballs and im buying more to make a circus like lights but eyeballs instead


----------



## hellachris

I took a trip to my local Dollar Tree and snapped a few pictures!

http://www.cannibalreviews.com/2013/08/halloween-sightings-dollar-tree-8-16.html


----------



## Halloeve55

I need to take a drive to my DT..I need those owls and witch busts! And the sitters! Those are cute! Love it's all a dollar each!


----------



## Evil Elf

My Dollar Tree still has mostly back to school, but they did have two endcaps and a small section of one aisle of Halloween. Picked up a few of those horrid foam tombstones to try and make into presentable grave markers. I would hope they start getting rid of the pencils and paper, but school doesn't start for a few more weeks here. Being a student, I want it to start so there's more Halloween, but I also want to enjoy a little more freedom from the classroom.


----------



## MissKitty

I bought a 4 pack of small rubber rats. I'm going to pack those in my boys' lunch.  I think they're the perfect size for cupcakes, too!


----------



## chinclub

Yeah, found a fully stocked Dollar Tree!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Ok... I'm off soon to the bigger and better dollar store in Boise  Saki... if I can't find your madusa... is there something else you would like me to look for?


If you come across the frog potion bottles I actual need that more then the little guys


----------



## Bethany

I went to the DT in the mall and asked the manager if anyone had said anything about the Weirdly Beaked Owls. She said no, went and looked at them and pulled them all from the shelf. She said she was going back to call corprate. Told her it was like that everywhere and explained about our group. Nice to have a manager that actually cares. 
Still waiting on the shelf sitters to be put our.


----------



## Saki.Girl

look what i found today they look nothing like that now haha as soon as done with there make over i will post pics


----------



## Hilda

Our Dollar Tree STILL only has two endcaps and they have been picked over!!!! I did grab ten brains today and some more bugs.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up one of the skeleton shelf sitters. They are a lot smaller than I thought, but he looks cute sitting up on my slide out between my 2 potion bottles with his feet hanging down.  Also picked up a large glow in the darl skull that hangs on the wall. It's hanging from my sign post outside.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok as promise here is the before 


and after


----------



## Saki.Girl

and before 



after


----------



## Hilda

hahaha OFFICIALLY professionally deglittered...and JACK!!! LOVE it!!


----------



## Hilda

Saki.Girl said:


> and after


DANG DANG DANG it!!!! I wish I had waited to see what you had done BEFORE I messed around with mine! These are fabulous!!

(I just rubbed burnt umber paint and wiped off, then flat spray sealed them to take the 'cuteness' factor down a notch.)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> DANG DANG DANG it!!!! I wish I had waited to see what you had done BEFORE I messed around with mine! These are fabulous!!
> 
> (I just rubbed burnt umber paint and wiped off, then flat spray sealed them to take the 'cuteness' factor down a notch.)


Thank you went back and got 2 more sets lol


----------



## matrixmom

I love this little guy! Tim Burtonish Nightmare b4 Christmas right? I bought one too! He is sitting near my doorway - no one has noticed him yet!




Saki.Girl said:


> and before


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

he looks so cute as jack!!!!! great job!


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> I love this little guy! Tim Burtonish Nightmare b4 Christmas right? I bought one too! He is sitting near my doorway - no one has noticed him yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep totaly tim butrtion here i love how he looks like jack just had to add a few things and done
Click to expand...


----------



## matrixmom

*redone dt eyeballs*

Here are my dt redone eyeballs


----------



## Hilda

Oh MatrixMom can you share what you did to them?!?!


----------



## Saki.Girl

before 


after


----------



## Jules17

Awesome before and after projects Saki!!


----------



## LairMistress

Ours doesn't have the shelf sitters yet. They don't have everything in one section yet, either. I think I'll pick up a shelf sitter, but I pretty much bought everything else that I was looking for, already. More rubber spiders, more crows, one of each owl (just for the heck of it), and three sets of lights in each color.

No spider webbing or styrofoam skulls this year? I had to get my webs at Dollar General today (and they still don't have much out!).



Hilda said:


> Our Dollar Tree STILL only has two endcaps and they have been picked over!!!! I did grab ten brains today and some more bugs.


----------



## BIGANT

Do they have the skull door knockers again this year?


----------



## ThAnswr

BIGANT said:


> Do they have the skull door knockers again this year?


They have the door knockers in mine. I mostly use them as a curtain drape holder over a doorway. Then tack the rest of the drape to the top of the doorway. 

Decoratively, of course.


----------



## matrixmom

matrixmom said:


> Here are my dt redone eyeballs


Go to this website has excellent iris circle you can cut out and paste on! Thats it....glad everyone likes these. If you had seen them what they had looked like before , they didn't look like eyeballs.

http://thehauntinggrounds.com/photos/propeyez.jpg


----------



## Hilda

Oh thank you so much! That's a great resource.


----------



## NOWHINING

OH! they look much better! Now you got me thinking....... should i get them too!?



Saki.Girl said:


> Ok as promise here is the before
> 
> 
> and after


----------



## NOWHINING

I spent $30.00 dollars buying bugs and body parts for Southside Haunt attraction. Now I will wait a couple of weeks or so to give time to for Halloween decorations.... I cant wait to go back though.


----------



## Deadna

Don't forget the eyeballs for creepy trees. My yuccas didn't flower this year so I can't make any 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture128670-eyeball-tree.jpg


----------



## Saki.Girl

NOWHINING said:


> OH! they look much better! Now you got me thinking....... should i get them too!?


yes you should get them


----------



## SonofJoker

This is one of the little $1 tombstones. It screamed a repaint.


----------



## Evil Elf

I'm starting to think of Dollar Tree items, not as cheap and useless, but just unfinished. If you give it a little paint and TLC, you can actually get some good things from there. Aaaahhh, the Halloween Forum way of thinking.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I'm starting to think of Dollar Tree items, not as cheap and useless, but just unfinished. If you give it a little paint and TLC, you can actually get some good things from there. Aaaahhh, the Halloween Forum way of thinking.


I so agree it is amazing the make overs you can give them


----------



## chinclub

SonofJoker, I love he added moss.


----------



## RCIAG

Our schools here start on Monday so I expect to see more stuff coming out next week & especially after Labor Day.

I was in VA Beach & checked out a couple Dollar Trees down there. One only had Frankenstein lanterns but I did get my skull ice tray! All of them were still in Back To School mode with a few Halloween things here & there. One even had a small aisle of Christmas!!

There was another one called Dollar Tree Deals, which I'd never heard of or seen before. They carried things over $1 which was pretty cool. That meant they had some larger Halloween stuff. 

http://deals.dollartree.com/seasonal/halloween/835c836c836/index.cat?index=0

They have this airblown on the site. You'd have to buy a case which is 6 of them, but it's a cool store to visit if you can find one.










http://deals.dollartree.com/seasona...EDs-3-frac12-ft-/835c836c836p340905/index.pro


----------



## Hilda

A heads up. If you want to paint any of the little black bugs (critters)... don't use spray paint. LOL I sprayed a dozen of the ants red to make them 'fire ants' and they would not dry! Ewwww A sticky mess. 

I just wanted share a warning before anyone else tried it. (Or is this something I should have known? LOL)


----------



## ThAnswr

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I'm starting to think of Dollar Tree items, not as cheap and useless, but just unfinished. If you give it a little paint and TLC, you can actually get some good things from there. Aaaahhh, the Halloween Forum way of thinking.


You can't beat Dollar Tree for the basics. From creepy cloth to bags of spiders, you can't beat $1.


----------



## MagicMalachi

I just went to one close to me and they hadn't put out much of their halloween stuff yet. I did get a few things like some fake blood and some bloody cloths and a couple of little black Owls. Going to try to go back next weekend and hope they have a better selection!


----------



## kittyvibe

RCIAG said:


> They have this airblown on the site. You'd have to buy a case which is 6 of them, but it's a cool store to visit if you can find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://deals.dollartree.com/seasona...EDs-3-frac12-ft-/835c836c836p340905/index.pro


Well! Thanks for that info, I was able to purchase 1 of those inflatables with free shipping to my closest DT :3 You dont need to buy a case just that they offer a deal on it. Cost me less than $22 total.


----------



## NOWHINING

thinking of going to DT this Friday... Maybe I should wait after Labor Day? Decision, decision.


----------



## osenator

HEY, CANADIANS, DOLLARAMA HAS NEW STUFF, GOT SOME NICE RUBBER HANDS AND SOME WITH LITGH UP FINGERNAILS, VERY COOL!

See the vid!


----------



## Bethany

Hilda, I tried that too with a spider. Don't know that it was DT one, but stayed sticky. I sprayed mine with a couple coats of sealer after a couple days.


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know if I ever posted what I picked up...

first trip, all they had that I needed was the 12 packs of small rubber spiders, and the owls and crows. I only picked up one pack of spiders, silly me--had to go back for more! 

second trip was to a different store, they had very little for being a larger town and store. I picked up a couple more crows just because I didn't feel I had enough. They were out of the 12 pack of small spiders! I panicked! 

third trip was back to my hometown store, and they had a lot out--but still not much I could use. I managed to snag the last 12 pack of small spiders, some reindeer and Spanish moss (because I'd forgotten the last two trips), a fake pear to use as an armature for small papier mache skulls, since I can't seem to find ANY--ANYWHERE. I also bought 3 of both the purple and the orange mini light strings, was very happy to find those. I assumed that they were battery operated, but they're electric. I realized that before I bought them, but I'd been hoping that they were battery operated, it would have suited my projects better. 
I'm making Halloween cloches with 2 and 3 liter soda bottles from this tutorial: http://lifeartcollide.blogspot.com/2012/10/soda-bottle-bell-jars.html

The small spiders are going to be strung on monofillament; some across the front door, and others hanging from a metal candleabra that I bought to spookify. I also got a 4 pack of the larger black spiders to do the "arachnid descent" on the front door amongst the smaller ones, which will just be static. Here's the link, although the Pinterest pin is more helpful: http://www.marthastewart.com/271458...cor&center=276965&gallery=274309&slide=271458 

The only thing I'm going back for, is a shelf sitter. I have to say that I'm disappointed with their stuff this year, except for the light strings.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> A heads up. If you want to paint any of the little black bugs (critters)... don't use spray paint. LOL I sprayed a dozen of the ants red to make them 'fire ants' and they would not dry! Ewwww A sticky mess.
> 
> I just wanted share a warning before anyone else tried it. (Or is this something I should have known? LOL)


Same thing happened to me, but with the little snakes. Seems to happen unless it is a hard plastic.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hope that soon my dt will have al there Halloween stuff out hopefully after weekend school starts here after labor day so soon I hope


----------



## pumpkinpie

I hear u Saki, I finally made it into mine and although they had some stuff I couldn't find half the stuff I needed. Think I'm going to check the bigger one next week (mainly for the colored string lights but I'm also hoping to find some of the white Tshirts, my store was out of xlarge and I need them for prizes)


----------



## Rustie

Hilda said:


> A heads up. If you want to paint any of the little black bugs (critters)... don't use spray paint. LOL I sprayed a dozen of the ants red to make them 'fire ants' and they would not dry! Ewwww A sticky mess.
> 
> I just wanted share a warning before anyone else tried it. (Or is this something I should have known? LOL)


Yeah, same thing happened to me with the bats. 

Anyone have an idea of how to paint these? Is spray paint with sealer after the best bet?


----------



## ThAnswr

Dollar Tree also sells these goblets for $1 each. Better than crystal because, if you break it, you don't cry. 









They would be perfect for a dinner party type Halloween party. Heck, they're good for any dinner party.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I called my local store (best of 3 in my area) and asked when all their Halloween things would be out like the crazy lady I am, and the woman told me that her calender said that everything should be on the shelves by September 6th.


----------



## Jules17

Rustie said:


> Yeah, same thing happened to me with the bats.
> 
> Anyone have an idea of how to paint these? Is spray paint with sealer after the best bet?



Have you tried spraying them with a gray primer (Krylon fusion - WalMart $4.00) first before trying the other color? I haven't tried spraying these myself yet but I'll have to try the primer to see if works better.


----------



## Jules17

Also, has anyone seen any of the black creepy cloth yet? I don't really like the white blood-stained version but I guess I could always dye them using tea/coffee.


----------



## Hilda

Jules17 said:


> Also, has anyone seen any of the black creepy cloth yet? I don't really like the white blood-stained version but I guess I could always dye them using tea/coffee.


I KNOW!! I have a bunch of projects on hold waiting for the black cloth. LOL


----------



## Hilda

I can't believe I am admitting this... but I sat and wiped the red spray paint off each ant with baby wipes. Then I dipped each in some red craft paint (w/ a little water mixed in). Let dry. Then oversprayed with flat spray sealer. That worked. Not exactly what I wanted, but at least they finally feel dry and I can use them. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

I just got back from our DT, and the store manager said they will have all of the Halloween items out by the end of Sunday this week. In the meantime, I bought some Halloween greeting cards, wall decals, some battery-operated tea lights, some floral foam, and a rubber bat.


----------



## katshead42

Jules17 said:


> Also, has anyone seen any of the black creepy cloth yet? I don't really like the white blood-stained version but I guess I could always dye them using tea/coffee.


I think I saw someone post that Dollar General had some black creepy cloth out. I think it's in the Halloween merchandise sightings thread. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124804-2013-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-65.html It's in the pics I think it's black.


----------



## LairMistress

Yes, Dollar General definitely has Creepy Cloth, priced at $1.00. They also have white stretchy spider webbing for a buck, which DT doesn't seem to be carrying this year either.



katshead42 said:


> I think I saw someone post that Dollar General had some black creepy cloth out. I think it's in the Halloween merchandise sightings thread. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124804-2013-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-65.html It's in the pics I think it's black.


----------



## im the goddess

I bought black creepy cloth at mine last weekend, and I saw spider webs on the website. So, it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Jules17

katshead42 said:


> Jules17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone seen any of the black creepy cloth yet? I don't really like the white blood-stained version but I guess I could always dye them using tea/coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw someone post that Dollar General had some black creepy cloth out. I think it's in the Halloween merchandise sightings thread. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124804-2013-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-65.html It's in the pics I think it's black.
Click to expand...

Thanks katshead, I'll have to go over there.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks for the heads up on the creepy cloth!


----------



## NOWHINING

trying to figure out when to go to DT.. i was hoping to go Friday, But I found out Southside has meeting at 6 and yet at the same time David's band/football game is at 6....... I work in the morning opening the store..... Another day perhaps.


----------



## katshead42

No problem I glad I could be helpful.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

My dollar tree finally put out some of their halloween what are they waiting for?!? Kmart already has their stuff out


----------



## Bethany

blowmoldcrazy said:


> My dollar tree finally put out some of their halloween what are they waiting for?!? Kmart already has their stuff out


The K-Mart I was in on Sunday didn't have any out.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my one dt has only a end cap have not been back to the other plan on going this weekend and to joans


----------



## Spooky McWho

I would recommend to everyone to shop Tuesday afternoon or evening. There is a scheduled early morning shift next Tuesday dedicated to the conversion from back to school to halloween. Most stores should have all the new product out by then.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> A heads up. If you want to paint any of the little black bugs (critters)... don't use spray paint. LOL I sprayed a dozen of the ants red to make them 'fire ants' and they would not dry! Ewwww A sticky mess.
> 
> I just wanted share a warning before anyone else tried it. (Or is this something I should have known? LOL)



OMG, really Hilda? Hadn't decided if I was going for red ants with my DT ants or keep them black or a combo of black and red for two colonies. Good to know. Did you use Krylon Plastic spray paint BTW. It's formulated for plastics and that's what I would have thought to use.


----------



## Evil Elf

GoS: Really!? I started to think that what they had out was it. The only thing they've added in the last two weeks are some flags with a thin plastic face on them thrown on top of the tiny hanging creatures.


----------



## lizzyborden

Mine didn't have anything new today, but they had two small aisles up front cleared out. Will be checking again at the end of the week.


----------



## Bethany

I went to DT today & picked up the witch bust, a fabric face mask, some running blood plastic border, a heart & a brain. Among other things.


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> I went to DT today & picked up... a heart & a brain. Among other things.


You didn't get the lion some courage?!?!? hahahaha


----------



## Bethany

Hilda said:


> You didn't get the lion some courage?!?!? hahahaha


LOL I didn't even realize that!!! I could have got him a liver. hehehe


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG, really Hilda? Hadn't decided if I was going for red ants with my DT ants or keep them black or a combo of black and red for two colonies. Good to know. Did you use Krylon Plastic spray paint BTW. It's formulated for plastics and that's what I would have thought to use.


I thought of you when I did it! I was hoping you didn't spray yours yet. Yes, that is what I used. I have shelves full of the Krylon for Plastic (that is what I use on my blowmolds). Earlier in the day I used a Krylon black paint pen on some rubbery grapes too (making newt eyes)... that too did not dry and had to be wiped off. So the Krylon is a no go on rubber apparently.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, glad I saw your post then Hilda because that's what I would have pulled out to use. So you hand wiped them off with baby wipes? That must have taken a long time. Can you imagine doing that to _all the little guys I have_? BIG thank you. I'm sure I wouldn't have tested the paint out on just one first. Lesson learned.


----------



## Hilda

LOL I only sprayed a dozen. (Thank goodness!) I just couldn't toss them away after how many DTs I went to! LOLOL


----------



## Hilda

Potion Jars comparison time...
The first three I got from Terry's Village. I believe they were $9.99 for the set of three. Nice chunky size. Very cute. (Too cute?) The stopper does come out.









Then we have the jars from Dollar Tree. Around the same height, but much smaller (slimmer). Also very cute. Stopper does not come out. $1 each. 









To cut down the cuteness factor just a smidge. I gave these three a brown craft paint (plus water) wash, and a light spray of flat sealer. Still cute! LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, I really like the brown wash over the DT potion bottles, especially the spookiness around the frogs' eyes.


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> Hilda, I really like the brown wash over the DT potion bottles, especially the spookiness around the frogs' eyes.


Thanks. At my house, it seems like everything I bring in the door I give a brown wash. hahahaha


----------



## Bethany

Hilda I may have to "tame down" my bottles with a brown wash! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Madame Leota

Checked out my DT yesterday and all they had out was an end cap of shrink wrapped body parts and a few small ceramic pumpkins. I can't remember when they've been this late setting out Halloween, usually it's all on the shelves by mid August at the latest. I hate going in there anyway, it's always so dirty and cluttered. There's another one about 30 minutes away that's much nicer so I'll check it out on Friday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw these last trip in, not much else that hasn't been posted, but thought I'd post these anyway. I'm not into cute really, but they are, and made me smile. I think it was the fact that there were so many of them smiling up at me with that toothless smile. Kind of reminds me of little school girls getting in their permanent teeth.


----------



## Hilda

I feel like I have been to Dollar Tree about 20 times in the past month and in a dozen different Dollar Trees in a three county area. LOL As I take pictures, I'll share what I've been up to with my DT goodies.

First up is a little ingredient jar. I had the paint, twine, glue, etc. on hand, and a free jelly jar, so a dozen black ants for $1 and a handful of spanish moss also from DT.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those came out really good!! I like the shading of the fire ants and your jar looks perfect. The label really looks old.


----------



## Hilda

Here I used a 39 cent bud vase (from Michaels), filled it with rubber red grapes from DT. (I still have most of the grape bunch left for other projects.) I filled the potion bottle with some red apple liquid hand soap. (I also have half of that bottle left for other projects.) 

I think it's an adorable little prop for a little more than $1 total. (Have I mentioned how much I love Dollar Tree for supplies. LOL)


----------



## Hilda

Ok so here are some Dollar Tree fingers. You will notice that the cheezier the item, the more 'dirt' and 'dust' is on the outside of the jar so you only get a glimpse of the contents. LOL

First I used a brown wash on the fingers themselves to grime them up. A little cut off piece of creepy cloth with a quick spray of red to look like some ancient gauze bandage... I'm not happy with the lid of this jar, but this will do for now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You are SO creative Hilda! Where did you get the little skull on the twine of the berries from? Perfect on there. Fingers of Thieves! Too funny!


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You are SO creative Hilda! Where did you get the little skull on the twine of the berries from? Perfect on there. Fingers of Thieves! Too funny!


Thank you! The little skull beads were in the Halloween aisle at Micheals. I am so glad I picked them up.

A lot of the labels I used I purchased from PmpknQueen's etsy store. I love the whimsical touches on her labels.


----------



## Hilda

I already posted this on the Grow a Zombie thread (I apologize if you saw it already). I had everything I needed for this already at home, so all I needed was the $1 Dollar Tree hand! Sweet!! 
You can't beat a $1 prop. 
I did give the hand a brown craft paint wash with a little green spongejob first. Then a dowel up the middle finger so I could plant it.


----------



## ALKONOST

WOW Hilda! I have to laugh because I remember your comments to StacyN about her potion jars and how much you loved them.. then you truely hit the ground running! You're an inspiration for sure!


----------



## Hilda

ALKONOST said:


> WOW Hilda! I have to laugh because I remember your comments to StacyN about her potion jars and how much you loved them.. then you truely hit the ground running! You're an inspiration for sure!


Thank you! If the 500 blowmolds in my front yard don't give away I have a touch of OCD, then perhaps all the new potion jars in my kitchen would confirm it. hahaha   

Oh yesssss.... Stacy's Potion Shoppe is a classy dream! Mine is probably going to be a tad more on the cartoonish side. Stacy has been so helpful getting me started.


----------



## ALKONOST

Hilda said:


> Thank you! If the 500 blowmolds in my front yard don't give away I have a touch of OCD, then perhaps all the new potion jars in my kitchen would confirm it. hahaha
> 
> Oh yesssss.... Stacy's Potion Shoppe is a classy dream! Mine is probably going to be a tad more on the cartoonish side. Stacy has been so helpful getting me started.


HAHAHA!! Yeah.. your blowmolds kinda did give it away. But, in a good way!  I'd love to be your neighbor


----------



## Bethany

Hilda Your jars are great! If I'd known, I could send you some real fire ants & all the moss one could handle. went into the Spirit Halloween store today & LOL that they have packages of Spanish moss for sale. I wonder if anyone here actually buys the stuff since there is so much of it just hanging around here. LOL

GhostofSpookie, The witches are cute & they make ya smile even more because they are bobble heads!


----------



## Hilda

Here is a Dollar Tree liver. Warning. When you open up the plastic of the 'butcher shop tray'... these rubber body parts STINK!!! I opened a brain in the car and we had to open the windows. The kids were laughing so hard.

I find if you cut a slit in the flat back of these smallish body parts, you can shove plastic grocery bags inside of them to 'plump' them up. I mixed equal parts red and brown craft paint and sponged it on to give it a darker liver look. A small piece of creepy cloth sprayed with spots of red are hot glued on the back to cover the flat back, and to look like an ancient gauze bandage. I believe this jar was from Dollar Tree too. So another really inexpensive prop for my kitchen theme with a nod to Shakespeare's MacBeth...


----------



## Hilda

Another Shakespearean ingredient ~ you must have 'Eye of Newt'!

I don't know how well these are going to be believed... but it didn't hurt to try. I used green rubber grapes from Dollar Tree. They gave me fits because they feel kind of greasy, oily. Ugh. I originally used a paint pen to draw the black eyes on but it never dried. So I used baby wipes and wiped the black off each eyeball and simply use a Sharpie. Not the look I wanted, but it worked. Also, I wanted to make little hot glue 'optic nerves' (is that what they are called?). The glue will come off, but I found if you make sure some of the hot glue goes inside the grape first then that acts like a stopper and keeps the little swirl attached. I used a red paint pen to give a little color to the hot glue. 
Meh. I guess they turned out OK for all the fuss. I don't love them. hahaha


----------



## ALKONOST

Aww... that link says its invalid  Can you try again?


----------



## Bethany

Hilda I LOVE them. Do you mind if I use your idea? Grapes...........who'd a thunk it? Hilda!


----------



## ALKONOST

There it is. What a great idea!! What else is on the menu?


----------



## Hilda

ALKONOST said:


> Aww... that link says its invalid  Can you try again?


I tried again. I seem to be having a little problem uploading pics right now. I have more Dollar Tree things to share, so I'll come back on later.  



Bethany said:


> Hilda I LOVE them. Do you mind if I use your idea? Grapes...........who'd a thunk it? Hilda!


Sure! That's why I'm posting. I am so glad you like them. 

I didn't get to post my favorite item yet! LOL


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

great pics everyone!, hard to believe that this transformed stuff came from dollar tree!!! Hilda can't wait to see more pics!! great job everyone!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, all great stuff you've got there! About to head out to dinner but wanted to say I also have had problems on occasion uploading photos. Do you get some message after you click save that says something about asking the administrator or some sort of thing like that? If so I have come to think it has something to do with the system timing out or something like during the uploading process, and I can repeat the same steps and get the same window message. However, if I log out and relog back in and upload the same photos with the same comments it will post them. Whenever I encounter that situation, this always seems to get me back to uploading successfully.


----------



## im the goddess

Does anyone know if Dollar tree will be getting the lenticulars again this year? I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## RCIAG

They have them on the website & they've had the same ones for the last couple of years. At least mine have.










http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...-Portraits-8x10-/638c639c639p314031/index.pro


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great make over.


----------



## im the goddess

Thank you, I checked the website yesterday and didn't see them. 
6238]They have them on the website & they've had the same ones for the last couple of years. At least mine have.










http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...-Portraits-8x10-/638c639c639p314031/index.pro[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hilda

I think this one is my favorite. Hobgoblin Brains from Dollar Tree. LOL

I gave each one a little gray wash. I don't know why exactly. I just thought they were too red. Then I cut a slit in each and stuffed two plastic grocery bags inside to plump the brain up a little.


----------



## Hilda

So while I was in buying the brains, I grabbed a heart. I didn't know what I was going to do with it. I found this label on a thread here from another HF member (I'm sorry the name escapes me right now, but I am grateful for the label.) 
BAM! Wolf Heart.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Love it! I was going to buy one of the brains and paint it green and make a "zombie specimen" label. Think I may have to actually do it seeing how good yours look in a jar! 


Hilda said:


> So while I was in buying the brains, I grabbed a heart. I didn't know what I was going to do with it. I found this label on a thread here from another HF member (I'm sorry the name escapes me right now, but I am grateful for the label.)
> BAM! Wolf Heart.
> 
> View attachment 167181
> View attachment 167182


----------



## Hilda

I won't post pictures of all of them, but any of the liquid soaps in different colors are making nice potions when put into decorative bottles and by sticking plastic or rubber toys in them (snakes, spiders, and so forth). I'm brand new at this, so I have no idea how long these will last or if the toys will degrade. I certainly think since everything is only a dollar, it is worth the experiment.

I used some plain white liquid hand soap for Werewolf's Milk. I love the way this looks.









I already had the label for Ghost Tears... so I used the leftover white handsoap, and I added those clear gel-like decorative beads that are vase fillers (also from Dollar Tree). This is where I may be experiencing a FAIL. So this bottle was filled with gel beads, topped off with some white hand soap, but the next morning the gel beads had almost disappeared. LOL Whoops! I guess they can't be combined with hand soap. (I thought I would pass that information along.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You have one rock'n witch's bottle collection there Hilda. That's all I have to say. Love seeing how you fill them.


----------



## Hilda

I think that concludes my 'I know what you did last summer with things from Dollar Tree'. Thank you!!


----------



## kakugori

Hilda said:


> I already had the label for Ghost Tears... so I used the leftover white handsoap, and I added those clear gel-like decorative beads that are vase fillers (also from Dollar Tree). This is where I may be experiencing a FAIL. So this bottle was filled with gel beads, topped off with some white hand soap, but the next morning the gel beads had almost disappeared. LOL Whoops! I guess they can't be combined with hand soap. (I thought I would pass that information along.)


I used some of these last year, just dumped into jars with a little water to keep them damp and a glowstick in the middle. Looked pretty good, but obviously a glowstick. This year, I'm going to try breaking the stick open and mixing it up.

Your jarred and bottled things are looking great!


----------



## Hilda

kakugori said:


> I used some of these last year, just dumped into jars with a little water to keep them damp and a glowstick in the middle. Looked pretty good, but obviously a glowstick. This year, I'm going to try breaking the stick open and mixing it up.
> 
> Your jarred and bottled things are looking great!


That sounds great! I never used those gel beads before, I didn't realize they were biodegradable. haha I also have the label from PmpkinQueen that says something about Volts from an Eel. I have a toy Eel in the jar and I was thinking of trying the breaking a glow stick open and pouring it in over the eel the night of a party. I'm curious to see how that works too.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhh I still have a jar of the Dollar Tree ears here... I just have not found a good 'ear' label. (I already did 'Troll Ears' with some elf ears, so that is done.) If anyone know of a good ear label, let me know.


----------



## Cloe

Great job on the bottles, Hilda!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> I think that concludes my 'I know what you did last summer with things from Dollar Tree'.. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 167186


Those are fantastic thank you for sharing . I may have to steel the hand soap idea for some drink me bottles  
The brains look way better and the jar there in is so cool


----------



## Spooky McWho

Amazing job Hilda! Thank you for sharing these amazing bottles, genius


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

the gel beads aren't biodegradable, I had the same problem with a centerpiece I was doing, they either absorb the color and make themselves camoflauge, or since they are clear, they blend in because the liquid they are in is darker than they are. I thought they were disappearing too until I went to Michael's and asked one of the florists. Hilda, you keep coming up with things and making things out of everyday items from dollar tree, amazing work!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Dumb question here. I bought 3 or 4 of those spotlights that are solar powered and they look like rocks. There was a little tag that said to have the switch turned to 'on' when operating. So I put the switch to on and let it sit out in the sun for a couple days to charge up, and the light isn't bright at all. Barely illuminates something 3' away if that far. Is the switch supposed to be turned to 'off' while charging, then 'on' when actually using it to light something up?


----------



## witchy poo

Dr Phibes, I turned mine on to charge and they work pretty good. Hilda, your bottles are great.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> Dumb question here. I bought 3 or 4 of those spotlights that are solar powered and they look like rocks. There was a little tag that said to have the switch turned to 'on' when operating. So I put the switch to on and let it sit out in the sun for a couple days to charge up, and the light isn't bright at all. Barely illuminates something 3' away if that far. Is the switch supposed to be turned to 'off' while charging, then 'on' when actually using it to light something up?


Turn them on and forget about them. For solar lights 3' is a good range. I have 3 of the solar rocks out right now; 1 on each gargoyle & 1 on my skull. They are not going to be spot light bright. I have been looking at solar spot lights though.....


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, I love how all your jars and bottles turned out, and look forward to seeing a photo of your fully assembled witches kitchen sometime soon!


----------



## Bethany

I agree Hilda. Cannot wait to see. Also when you gonna post the rest of the pics?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I LOVE JARS and those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Hilda

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I am having so much fun with the jars and bottles. This gets addicting! LOL



blowmoldcrazy said:


> the gel beads aren't biodegradable, I had the same problem with a centerpiece I was doing, they either absorb the color and make themselves camoflauge, or since they are clear, they blend in because the liquid they are in is darker than they are. I thought they were disappearing too until I went to Michael's and asked one of the florists. Hilda, you keep coming up with things and making things out of everyday items from dollar tree, amazing work!!


The gel beads from Dollar Tree must be different than the ones you used. I didn't read the label until after they shrunk, and I see they are biodegradable. They are definitely dissolving. LOL I'll have to look at the ones from Michaels. That would be cool if they don't breakdown. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bethany

Hilda said:


> I won't post pictures of all of them, but any of the liquid soaps in different colors are making nice potions when put into decorative bottles and by sticking plastic or rubber toys in them (snakes, spiders, and so forth). I'm brand new at this, so I have no idea how long these will last or if the toys will degrade. I certainly think since everything is only a dollar, it is worth the experiment.
> 
> I used some plain white liquid hand soap for Werewolf's Milk. I love the way this looks.
> 
> View attachment 167183
> 
> 
> I already had the label for Ghost Tears... so I used the leftover white handsoap, and I added those clear gel-like decorative beads that are vase fillers (also from Dollar Tree). This is where I may be experiencing a FAIL. So this bottle was filled with gel beads, topped off with some white hand soap, but the next morning the gel beads had almost disappeared. LOL Whoops! I guess they can't be combined with hand soap. (I thought I would pass that information along.)
> 
> View attachment 167184
> View attachment 167185


You have given me a terrific idea! Going to buy the white liquid hand soap pump from DT, remove original label(s) & relabel with apothecary labels for bathrooms!! I'll just go over labels with my stain glass paint to seal them!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Hilda, you are so creative! Love it! Amazing display.


----------



## LairMistress

I bought a bunch of those rock solar lights too, and wish that I hadn't. I didn't realize that we would have a street light right in front of our house, because we hadn't closed on the house yet when I bought them. :/

I don't know if anyone will be interested or not--but my DT currently has several boxes of multi-packs of white school glue, which is good for papier mache mix. They have packs of 2 and packs of 3, and both are $1.00 (which as I said in another thread is weird, because they sell single bottles for a buck, too) 

It looks like our store just stocked them after the back to school rush, so it's worth a look if you need a bunch-o-glue.


----------



## Hilda

Dollar Tree has a lot of this small covered bowl. At first, I thought it was ugly, but the longer I look at it, the odd shape has sort of a little cauldron vibe to it. I used some black paint on the lids of two of them. I'm really liking them now. I think I might spray an entire one black. 









I believe this earthworm label is from Love Manor. The worms are rubber fishing lures. 















This label is one of Dave Lowe's (I LOVE this guy's sense of humor!!) The maggots are rubber grubs.


----------



## Hilda

MORE Dollar Tree repurposes. (I am truly sorry if I am boring anyone.)

To be honest, I got a few of these from Dollar General, but Dollar Tree has them in too. (I originally saw this idea on pinterest.) $1 blades of assorted types. Tape off the handle. Spray the blade with grey spray paint. Remove the tape. Then you can either hand rub a brown craft paint wash on them or lightly spray them with brown paint to grime the blade up. Then I glued twine on each handle. Then again a brown paint/water wash on over the twine or a light spray of brown. I also gave a final coat of flat clear spray sealer to dull up the cleaver. I am REALLY happy with these for the price! 
(I just picked up the machete today. It's going to get 'aged' as well.)


----------



## Bethany

Keep 'em coming Hilda!! These are great!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, I have a bunch of cheap plastic "weapons" from garage sales and rummage sales. I figure I can do something to them at some point. This really helps!

Last year, I painted a really cheaply-made pirate sword completely black and hung it in the window as a silhouette. Next to it is a felt skull I also got from Dollar Tree.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

well...sorry for the mis info I never used dollar tree's water gems. I always read labels when it comes to putting things in water whether it is water gems, submersible lights or cheapy decorations. More great potions Hilda! great idea with the fishing lures! cool idea with the silhouettes!! looks great!!!


----------



## Hilda

Wreath on the left is $69.95 at Williams Sonoma.
Wreath on the right (I already had, a friend made it for me), I added a $1 Dollar Tree crow and a handful of Dollar Tree moss. LOL 
I love DIY projects.


----------



## RCIAG

I was in CVS yesterday & they had a good size wreath made with shiny black & orange balls (it may have had lights too I can't recall) & it was $25. When I saw it all I could think was "That's $300+ less than that wreath that Grandin Road was selling & it's just as cool looking."

That's why I love Dollar Tree, you can take less than $5 & make something cool. I do wish they had hands & feet in left AND right though.


----------



## Bethany

Hilda I like you're so much better!!! Much prettier!!


----------



## Kelloween

Hilda said:


> Wreath on the left is $69.95 at Williams Sonoma.
> Wreath on the right (I already had, a friend made it for me), I added a $1 Dollar Tree crow and a handful of Dollar Tree moss. LOL
> I love DIY projects.
> 
> 
> View attachment 167754
> View attachment 167755


Hilda. yours REALLY does look much better!


----------



## RCIAG

I agree. I'm not a fan of that unkempt look on the right.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I agree. I'm not a fan of that unkempt look on the right.



LOL. The one on the right was made with the Dollar Tree crow and moss.


----------



## RCIAG

Oops! Sorry! Ya can't please everybody!!


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> Oops! Sorry! Ya can't please everybody!!


hahahah! I am laughing so hard! You are right. The one on the left is very pretty and tidy.


----------



## Kelloween

lol, well I dont like the other one..everyone's taste is different!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It's the wreath they're not in love with, not the design work so no worries there! We all know you got the crafting skills Hilda!!


----------



## Bethany

Hilda said:


> hahahah! I am laughing so hard! You are right. The one on the left is very pretty and tidy.


and UGLY!


----------



## matrixmom

Hilda said:


> Wreath on the left is $69.95 at Williams Sonoma.
> Wreath on the right (I already had, a friend made it for me), I added a $1 Dollar Tree crow and a handful of Dollar Tree moss. LOL
> I love DIY projects.
> 
> 
> View attachment 167754
> View attachment 167755



Thats because Williams Sonoma has tiny gold bird guano droppings in the moss. Don't you people know anything about classy stuff??


----------



## LairMistress

I had to make another DT run today for packing materials--and they finally have their candy out! I snagged several bags of off-brand Pop Rocks, 25 tiny packs per bag--and also several bags of candy bones packs, which only have 11 packs per bag. Still, both are cheaper than Oriental Trading if those are the types that you're looking for. I didn't test out the bones yet, but the popping candy is pretty tasty and pops really well. I was afraid that they might be sticky clumps, but they weren't.

Since I make treat bags, I try to put a variety of items in them. This makes it affordable to do! 

I didn't see any Creepy Cloth or treat bags at my location. I know that people have been seeing CC at theirs--what about treat bags? I did pick up some of both at DG--they may be my go-to place this year, if DT doesn't get the lead out with the rest of their stuff.


----------



## Hilda

Yup. I too made another Dollar Tree stop today. I cannot believe how much stuff I am getting there this year.
They finally have the black creepy cloth out! Yay. I grabbed a bunch. Some little tiny skeletons, some ugly teeth, a mask, another cleaver, more jars, bottles of hand soap, spanish moss.... lolol 
I am going to need Dollar Tree Anonymous soon.


----------



## ALKONOST

Hilda said:


> Yup. I too made another Dollar Tree stop today. I cannot believe how much stuff I am getting there this year.
> They finally have the black creepy cloth out! Yay. I grabbed a bunch. Some little tiny skeletons, some ugly teeth, a mask, another cleaver, more jars, bottles of hand soap, spanish moss.... lolol
> I am going to need Dollar Tree Anonymous soon.


haha.. I was in DT the other day and thought of you because I saw a hug pile of those green grapes


----------



## NOWHINING

i feel shopping at DT coming soon


----------



## Saki.Girl

piceked these up today love the mummy


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thanks! Now I have to go to the freakin' dollar tree! (Like I need an excuse) 


Saki.Girl said:


> piceked these up today love the mummy


----------



## Saki.Girl

ScaredyKat said:


> Thanks! Now I have to go to the freakin' dollar tree! (Like I need an excuse)


 Lol I know what you mean mine were working on. Setting everything up


----------



## mamadada

Matrix your wreath is way better!


----------



## screamqueen2012

store near us is setting it all up today, everythings out now, they were finishing their candy aisle....I loaded up for crafting, bought quite a few of the cinnamon apple jar with top candles to burn down and make into witches potion jars...will enjoy smelling them while I use them...they have five different door knockers to use for tombstones AND they do have the fence, they didn't have that last year I was trying to buy more to go around graves but its baaaackkkkkk...lol who can beat a dollar a piece of the fence?? then hilda, I had a list of stuff to get to try to make potion jars...I couldn't find a covered jar other than the candles... yeah! finally


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these up today


----------



## mamadada

Picked up $1 creepy cloth and $1 creepy portraits.


----------



## RCIAG

I went to a Dollar Tree last week & bought them out of their pumpkin lanterns!


----------



## Hilda

I bought a dozen of the black creepy cloth. I am pretty sure it is not the same as they had last year. The weave is looser... a little more grey. It almost 'dusty' and falling apart. Very stringy. I use it everywhere and like it to keep it's shape better.

Here's the cloth from last year on my fence. I swear it's different this year. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, yes I agree. I haven't unfolded the package I bought this year, but it was more jagged looking just hanging there in the store.


----------



## Paint It Black

Your fence looks great, btw.


----------



## im the goddess

Hilda, here are some more ideas, you can look in my album for some of these. I've been bitten by the potion jar bug, and made more than what is posted on my page.

Dollar tree: 
Boo Boo cold packs from the baby isle. They look like little animals, but they are clear, and have different color beads in them. Just clip the end and poor into a jar. I've used them for siren tears and something else I can't recall right not. Update: Crocodile tears!








Ping pong eyes. I put them in a jar and poured dollar tree hair gel over them mixed with a little yellow food coloring for Zombie eyes.

Steel wool. USE GLOVES! I pulled them apart and put them in a jar, goblin hair.

Highlighters in various colors. that the felt out of the highlighter, these come out very easy, and soak in water. I use distilled water. All the color leaches out of the highlighter felt, and into the water. Add to potion bottles. The best thing is it glows under black light.

Dollar Tree moss and small rocks. Places rocks in the bottom, added moss and filled with a mix of the yellow and green highlighter water. Instant Gillyweed.

Milk of magnesia for skelegrow. Warning it does separate, and it seems to be evaporating over time. I hung a skeleton on the bottle from the Dollar Tree skeleton Garland.








Creepy Cloth (I bought mine at Joann's on sale at christmas) for mummy wrappings.


----------



## mamadada

Hilda I love your fence!!!! Do u mind if I copy? How long do you think that dollar tree creepy cloth would hold up on a fence? I would live to decorate 1st of October and have it hold up until the 18th.


----------



## Saki.Girl

mamadada said:


> Hilda I love your fence!!!! Do u mind if I copy? How long do you think that dollar tree creepy cloth would hold up on a fence? I would live to decorate 1st of October and have it hold up until the 18th.


it will hold up i had mine up from setember till past dec and was still great.and mine was out in rain to even ( i do nightmare before christmas for christmas


----------



## creepygrammy

Great ideas! Has anyone tried carving the small foam styro pumpkins DT has??? Saw some today.


----------



## Saki.Girl

creepygrammy said:


> Great ideas! Has anyone tried carving the small foam styro pumpkins DT has??? Saw some today.


yep they carve great i spray painted mine black and put glow sticks in them and hung from the trees


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks for the reminder! I need to make sure mine work before they run out.



RCIAG said:


> I went to a Dollar Tree last week & bought them out of their pumpkin lanterns!


----------



## im the goddess

OMG, I was reading this thread earlier, and I'm like, "I need to go to Dollar Tree now!" Thanks a lot ya'll. I'm now poorer! Bought stuff I haven't seen posted yet. will post later.


----------



## Hilda

im the goddess ~ Thank You so much for sharing! Wonderful ideas. I really love the mummy wrappings!! Excellent!

mamadada ~ Thank you so much!  I only used it last year. It was up for a month... but it still looked great so I saved it to use again this year!


----------



## im the goddess

Purchases from today and earlier this week:
toilet seat cling, several patterns







3D window clings













Ribbons 9 foot rolls, at least 4 different patterns








And the real find, Gift Boxes!







Maybe some of you may see these in the future as reaper gifts or such! They also had much more that I didn't buy that I have never seen. The lady doing the stocking said they should be getting even more in.

Did you notice the paw and tail in 3 of these 5 photos? LOL, that's Miles!


----------



## im the goddess

Hilda said:


> im the goddess ~ Thank You so much for sharing! Wonderful ideas. I really love the mummy wrappings!! Excellent!
> 
> mamadada ~ Thank you so much!  I only used it last year. It was up for a month... but it still looked great so I saved it to use again this year!


You are more than welcome. If you ever want to do the mummy wrapping, I will send you the label. You can insert it into a word file and size as needed. My son and I came up with the Pharaoh's Pfinest Label. He made the Asps, and I made the Ancient Mummy Wrappings labels. I also made the Poseidon's Potions Gillyweed label.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> OMG, I was reading this thread earlier, and I'm like, "I need to go to Dollar Tree now!" Thanks a lot ya'll. I'm now poorer! Bought stuff I haven't seen posted yet. will post later.


Cool I saw a bunch of stuff in boxes still at mine have not seen can't wait for them to get it out and see what u got


----------



## LairMistress

I love the boxes! I bought one last year, and my 2 yr old loves to play with it. Kinda wished I'd picked up another one for me, haha. I didn't expect to see them again this year. I bought the vampire 3D cling last year too, wonder what happened to him...he must be lurking in the dark garage, awaiting my return! Muahaha! 

I could really use some ribbon, I hope ours has some next time I go! That's one of the things I've been disappointed to not find yet.



im the goddess said:


> Purchases from today and earlier this week:
> toilet seat cling, several patterns
> View attachment 168731
> 
> 3D window clings
> View attachment 168732
> View attachment 168733
> 
> Ribbons 9 foot rolls, at least 4 different patterns
> 
> View attachment 168734
> 
> And the real find, Gift Boxes!
> View attachment 168735
> 
> Maybe some of you may see these in the future as reaper gifts or such! They also had much more that I didn't buy that I have never seen. The lady doing the stocking said they should be getting even more in.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Man I wish there was a DT near me!I would sure go for those little pumpkins! Everything looks so wicked guys!! 
More pics more more more!!


----------



## im the goddess

LairMistress said:


> I love the boxes! I bought one last year, and my 2 yr old loves to play with it. Kinda wished I'd picked up another one for me, haha. I didn't expect to see them again this year. I bought the vampire 3D cling last year too, wonder what happened to him...he must be lurking in the dark garage, awaiting my return! Muahaha!
> 
> I could really use some ribbon, I hope ours has some next time I go! That's one of the things I've been disappointed to not find yet.


I didn't see either of those last year, perhaps I got a late start. I think I was just reading about Dollar Tree on this forum. I had never been in one before reading about them here. The have some really cool holographic pin ups of the classic monsters there too.


----------



## im the goddess

Okay, one more. I took a Dollar Tree lenticular portrait, peeled it of its cheep plastic frame, and placed it into another Dollar Tree cheep plastic frame, and viola! 








Sorry it is sideways, it wasn't in my photo file.


----------



## Bethany

Great stuff everyone!! Now I have to add DT to my list of stops today. Luckily they are next door to Aldi's and we need butter & cereal.


----------



## Evil Elf

I went into my Dollar Tree today, and was pleasantly surprised to find it was fully stocked! I picked up one of each of the door knockers, two things of the white creepy cloth, a foam "Haunted House" sign, two of the little solar dancing scarecrows and one of the sunflower, one carvable foam pumpkin, a little mummy bust, and a black plate with skulls to make into a clock. I think that's all, but I might have missed something. All in all, it was a pretty good trip. I hope to actually get more of the door knockers. There's just so many possibilities!


----------



## Bethany

I picked up quite a few things at DT today. Some things were not Halloween & others were for my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Still waiting on our stores to get stuff all out


----------



## Jules17

I went yesterday and bought a bunch of things (some for my victim) and they had a good selection out. Picked up one of the plastic glow-in-the-dark tombstones and spray-painted it with some grey primer and it looks much better.


----------



## Saki.Girl

made over one of the dollore tree signs for my party


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> made over one of the dollore tree signs for my party


From the photo, it looks like you used chalk board paint for the background, not the red obviously, did you? That would be neat too for a menu sign, or to leave spooky messages to others.


----------



## Paint It Black

good ideas for the signs and portraits, Saki and ITG!


----------



## Hilda

A lot of really clever ideas on this thread! Each time I read here... I have to go back to DT for something else! LOL
I wanted some of the portraits but my five year old was scared by them. I'll have to go back without him. haha Beefing up the frame is a great idea! I would love to have a grouping of them in the hallway... like family portraits.


----------



## Jules17

Saki.Girl said:


> made over one of the dollore tree signs for my party


Great sign Saki!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

I am thinking of going back to do the same thing! I was telling my boyfriend last night that for a buck, you can just re-paint those signs. Turned out great!


Jules17 said:


> Great sign Saki!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Mine had the traditional black, and a gray color. I think the gray is the new stuff and they just put out their left over black from previous years.


Hilda said:


> I bought a dozen of the black creepy cloth. I am pretty sure it is not the same as they had last year. The weave is looser... a little more grey. It almost 'dusty' and falling apart. Very stringy. I use it everywhere and like it to keep it's shape better.
> 
> Here's the cloth from last year on my fence. I swear it's different this year. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> View attachment 168707


----------



## Saki.Girl

gotta love dollor tree make overs


----------



## mamadada

i left my dollartree creepy portraits in my hot car this weekend and they warped from the heat! Does anyone have any idea on how to unwarp them???


----------



## ThAnswr

mamadada said:


> i left my dollartree creepy portraits in my hot car this weekend and they warped from the heat! Does anyone have any idea on how to unwarp them???


Glue them onto a flat piece of styrofoam. Or cut the portrait out from the frame and glue it onto a backing. 

Or, and this is my method of choice, buy replacements for $1.


----------



## MummyOf5

mamadada said:


> i left my dollartree creepy portraits in my hot car this weekend and they warped from the heat! Does anyone have any idea on how to unwarp them???


My best guess would be to let them get hot again and lay them flat to cool off?


----------



## LairMistress

I probably said this in another thread, but when we moved into this house in July, I put mine all along the mantle. I left little Halloween "surprises" here and there for my boyfriend, who isn't quite as big a fan of Halloween as I am. He wasn't fazed by the pictures (he hadn't seen them before), but I apparently "got" his dad with them. He had to look twice when Michael told him that I put up my family portraits. 



Hilda said:


> A lot of really clever ideas on this thread! Each time I read here... I have to go back to DT for something else! LOL
> I wanted some of the portraits but my five year old was scared by them. I'll have to go back without him. haha Beefing up the frame is a great idea! I would love to have a grouping of them in the hallway... like family portraits.


----------



## happythenjaded

Picked up 2 packs each of the orange and purple Halloween string lights, a few pages of the Halloween stickers, 2 of the spider webs with the glow in the dark spiders.... Will post pictures if anyone is interested lol.


----------



## Bethany

Not Dollar tree, but Dollar General has their Green Box stuff 50% off! I found NEON Shot tubes. 50 cents!! For anyone that is doing or does a Mad scientist display or uses a lot of black lights these are great!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

soooo getting some tomorrow! forsure


----------



## creepygrammy

Was hoping for new stuff at Dollar Tree today, but I think this is it for here this year. Did wire a 16" skeleton so it's pose able. Want to try posing the small garland skeletons. Will see how that goes.


----------



## RCIAG

Just bought a dozen more pumpkin paper lanterns, some new lenticular portraits & frames for them (only 2 though), some novelty candies for a fire department giveaway basket & some foam pumpkins. 

It's kinda sad that Dollar Tree has better stuff than Big Lots & at least the one I was in didn't have more aisles of Christmas than Halloween.


----------



## Hilda

I cannot believe I was back at Dollar Tree again today. In their hair care aisle, I found small (fake silver) antique looking hand mirrors like the one in Beauty and Beast. I picked one up to place next to an Enchanted Rose prop. They have small (round, rectangular and oval) plates that look like silver serving dishes. I got a few foam tombstones, some more creepy cloth, little skellies on twine, and ten colored hand soaps for potions. They have stems of 3 black roses with spiders ( I grabbed a dozen). OH and I found a skull and crossbones necklace to use for embellishments on skull bottles. (If anyone wants a pics of any of these items, I'll be happy to post same.)
I cannot believe how many odds and ends I have found there this year to use in indoor decorating!!


----------



## MummyOf5

Hilda said:


> I cannot believe I was back at Dollar Tree again today. In their hair care aisle, I found small (fake silver) antique looking hand mirrors like the one in Beauty and Beast. I picked one up to place next to an Enchanted Rose prop. They have small (round, rectangular and oval) plates that look like silver serving dishes. I got a few foam tombstones, some more creepy cloth, little skellies on twine, and ten colored hand soaps for potions. They have stems of 3 black roses with spiders ( I grabbed a dozen). OH and I found a skull and crossbones necklace to use for embellishments on skull bottles. (If anyone wants a pics of any of these items, I'll be happy to post same.)
> I cannot believe how many odds and ends I have found there this year to use in indoor decorating!!


I've been to 5 DT's looking for the rose bushes and haven't been able to get them yet. Think I hit the stores before they had all their stuff in. I'll have to go back


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Hilda said:


> I would love to have a grouping of them in the hallway... like family portraits.


I had the exact same idea, and am setting up a haunted portrait gallery this year for my house. This is right inside the entrance, so it will be the first thing that people see when they enter the house:










All the smaller pictures you see here are dollar tree lenticulars, which I removed from their cheap plastic frames and put them in better wood or plastic frames from the DT. They fit the 5x7 frame size perfectly. I've also got a collection of bigger lenticulars mixed in. Its funny, but all of the bigger lenticulars have weird, non-standard sizes, so I couldn't simply remove their plastic frames and put them into a regular 8x10 frame for instance, and I didn't want to pay for custom sized framing. For now they're still in their plastic frames.

Besides the lenticulars, there's one portrait with light-up eyes, and a funhouse mirror. There's also one where I took a standard 5x7 frame and added strips of MDF to the back to create a slot where I can slide in a tablet computer. During the party, my Samsung galaxy tab will be in that frame, playing AtmosFearFX's Unliving Portraits on loop. I think this will end up being a great way to set the scene as party guests enter and let them know they're in for a good night.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bought these today and two ice trays one with fingers and the other with skulls. 
and a toilet cling to spook the kids with when they wake up from nap,,, muahahahhaahahahaaa


----------



## sookie

I just spent $70 in Dollar Tree. LOL omg I need to stay out of that store! They had so many cool things thou.


----------



## Hilda

sookie said:


> I just spent $70 in Dollar Tree. LOL omg I need to stay out of that store! They had so many cool things thou.


OK. I was feeling embarrassed at my $40 plus purchase the other day. LOLOLOL I can't stay out of that place. I just started another list of stuff to go back for.


----------



## Bethany

I'm going to go to the one in the mall tomorrow to get a cauldron. That is going to be the base for my flower arrangement. 
Then off to HL for my toad & "floral" stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I hadn't been in DT for a few weeks now I guess and went in today to look for a feather duster. They had hot pink, lime green and royal blue. I don't think the feather portion was going to be long enough to cover my haunted witch's broom so headed for the halloween section. Ended up with 6 mummy door knockers and 2 skull door knockers for half-head projects like mounting on a column or wall. Plus picked up one of those toilet seat covers. Almost bought a mouse one but instead picked up the alligator one and think it might be nice for inserting into a sonotube sewer pipe--the proberbial gator in the sewer only this one will be in Cailfornia so more unexpected!

The lady and her kid were in the same area and she also picked up a toilet lid cover. We went to show each other what we had decided on and turns out it we both went for the gator. Hmm. Maybe not so unexpected in California although I was going outside the box with mine. As we chatted she said gee I just came in for one thing and am ending up with a bunch more. How easy it is to do.


----------



## Hilda

I am happy to find the black roses in Dollar Tree! Finally finished my wreath for on the door of our Haunted Honeymoon Suite.


----------



## Zombiesmash

^ Gorgeous, Hilda.


----------



## Bethany

Love it Hilda!! You been hiding your talents from us?


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Your wreath turned out great, Hilda!


----------



## Hilda

Zombiesmash said:


> ^ Gorgeous, Hilda.





Bethany said:


> Love it Hilda!! You been hiding your talents from us?





DaveintheGrave said:


> Your wreath turned out great, Hilda!


Thanks folks! 
Bethany, I'm just a crafty kind of gal. Always hot gluing, modpodging, spray painting or duct taping something! 
Sometimes I get lucky and it looks half way decent.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great looking wreath


----------



## creeperguardian

wreath looks sweeet


----------



## creeperguardian

where do you find the jars and bottles hilda?


----------



## Bethany

creeperguardian said:


> where do you find the jars and bottles hilda?


I'm going to chime in here.  I save any glass jars with lids that I empty at home. Soak off labels, a little Goo Gone to remove sticky stuff. I also check in the thrift stores, good will etc. DT have some jars in the Floral area & Michaels' also has some different shaped, corked bottles in their floral area.  Hope this helps. 
BTW you can also use plastic jars, just be careful not to use anthing that will scratch them.


----------



## ScaredyKat

I have found awesome jars in the food section. Canned fruit, pickles, hot sauce. And Bethany is right. I have found several cute jars from the dollar tree. Also have found some good ones at yard sales!
Found a perfect jar yesterday at Aldi that was filled with candy. Going to go get it.


----------



## creeperguardian

yea i use the food ones now i wanna find like big jars and such  and outta shape ones


----------



## Hilda

I did find a few at Dollar Tree. LOL Some with a wire bail, and I pulled the bail off and hot glued the top on. Also some taller ones for salad oil. I discarded the topper and replaced it with a cork. There is a graphic on the bottle, but the label easily covered it. $1 is not bad for a nice looking bottle.
I agree with the others. Yard sales are the best place. Goodwill, Salvation Army and thrift stores. I got some at an antiques fair. Walmart has a few. Michaels has a few. Actually, AC Moore has a good selection. TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Home Goods had some great larger ones. 
It's a good cork selection I'm having trouble finding.


----------



## ScaredyKat

As for a big jar, without spending an arm and a leg, I would go down the bulk aisle of walmart and pick up a big jar of pickles. I plan to do that as well. I think you can buy a 1 pound jar for around 6$ or so. As for odd shaped bottles, I would say thrift stores are your best bet.


----------



## mariem

I have never heard of Dollar Tree but I am guessing it is like a $ Store or a Dollarama?


----------



## osenator




----------



## katshead42

Viva puffs huh? I've never heard of them perhaps I'll go on the hunt for some.


----------



## Bethany

He's in Canada, wonder what they are in the states. I noticed they had raspberry filling. I like raspberry.


----------



## budeena

My Dollar Tree has 30" wide x 2 yards of 'zombie' cheesecloth. I am going to use it for the hula hoop props I am going to put in the haunt. I got eight of them. I am going to a couple of DTs and see if I can find the other stuff everyone is posting.


----------



## Hilda

Four old fashioned type wood mouse traps for $1 at Dollar Tree...
A little paint and you have some conversation-starting placecard holders. hahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> Four old fashioned type wood mouse traps for $1 at Dollar Tree...
> A little paint and you have some conversation-starting placecard holders. LOL
> 
> View attachment 173643
> View attachment 173645


creepy but cool


----------



## Hilda

Or I am thinking on a nice big cheese tray. You could put the names of each cheese in the trap.


----------



## Bethany

Both are great ideas Hilda!!


----------



## LairMistress

I should not be visiting this thread today, because this is exactly where I'm going. I see the "I spent $40-70!" and I'm right there with you. I rarely get out of there with less than $20 worth of stuff. I wind up letting a lot of people in line ahead of me, haha.

I so wish that I'd thought of the black rose wreath instead of using the crepe paper tutorial that I found. Black roses would have looked so much better!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Looks great, Hilda! You need some blood on the trap, though.........


----------



## Hilda

DaveintheGrave said:


> Looks great, Hilda! You need some blood on the trap, though.........


Look closer. It's there. hahahahaha


----------



## Hilda

I know I mentioned this before, but I thought I would show an example... Dollar Tree has a lot of these little covered dish things. I used 'hammered metal' spray paint on it, and I really love the cauldron vibe. (I don't know how well that spray paint is going to stay on the glass. We'll see. Seems pretty good so far.) I just thought for $1 and a little paint, it is a great addition to a witches kitchen theme.


----------



## Bethany

I thought you meant with the lid off. Looks good either way.


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> I thought you meant with the lid off. Looks good either way.


You are right. With the lid off... I had some twigs and spider legs and stuff sticking out of one and that was cute too! I like the star detail on the handle of this too. I can't decide. Lid on. Lid off. LOL


----------



## Bethany

Hilda said:


> You are right. With the lid off... I had some twigs and spider legs and stuff sticking out of one and that was cute too! I like the star detail on the handle of this too. I can't decide. Lid on. Lid off. LOL


OH with lid propped up get some green spiderwebbing have some hanging out, some centipedes, spiders, eyeballs, frogs?


----------



## guttercat33

there startin to dwindle out the halloween from our store, corporate wants christmas up already geez crazy people


----------



## RCIAG

I just saw on the Dollar Tree website that they have some solar powered dancing scarecrows, pumpkins & skellys (with a few other solar powered things), but these are new. Anyone seen them?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh NO! I thought I was done with my DT solar dancing items. Those halloween ones are Must Haves. I'll have to make a trip back. How cute.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Hilda said:


> View attachment 174198


*AHHHHH. I went to five different stores trying to buy 5 more because I've been using these as my witch jars... GONE!!! Every single store gone. I just wanted five. I spent 3 hours going from store to store. I'm sort of stressed now because the ingredients were a theme in those damn jars... *


----------



## Always Wicked

RCIAG said:


> I just saw on the Dollar Tree website that they have some solar powered dancing scarecrows, pumpkins & skellys (with a few other solar powered things), but these are new. Anyone seen them?



I have the flowers but have not seen the halloween ones. !!!!LOVe !!!


----------



## Lil Spook

RCIAG said:


> I just saw on the Dollar Tree website that they have some solar powered dancing scarecrows, pumpkins & skellys (with a few other solar powered things), but these are new. Anyone seen them?


picked up about 5 ea of the skelly and a witch last year - they're pretty awesome for $1


----------



## MummyOf5

RCIAG said:


> I just saw on the Dollar Tree website that they have some solar powered dancing scarecrows, pumpkins & skellys (with a few other solar powered things), but these are new. Anyone seen them?
> 
> I have the skellie and scarecrow that are in the pic and I gave the witch and pumpkin to my 2 granddaughters last year. The other day I got one at Family dollar that was a zombie for 2 bucks I think. They also had a skellie (looks different than DT's) and a 3rd one that I don't remember what it was.


----------



## hippieman556

i got some cobwebs and body parts at the dt


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> I know I mentioned this before, but I thought I would show an example... Dollar Tree has a lot of these little covered dish things. I used 'hammered metal' spray paint on it, and I really love the cauldron vibe. (I don't know how well that spray paint is going to stay on the glass. We'll see. Seems pretty good so far.) I just thought for $1 and a little paint, it is a great addition to a witches kitchen theme.
> 
> View attachment 174198
> View attachment 174199


i have speay paint on a bunch of glass jars it stays on great 

love that jar never seen that one here at our dollore tree


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I just saw on the Dollar Tree website that they have some solar powered dancing scarecrows, pumpkins & skellys (with a few other solar powered things), but these are new. Anyone seen them?




I noticed that these are a 6-piece ONLINE EXCLUSIVE ITEM listed at the top of the website. They can be shipped for free to your local store. Thought it was something to mention in case people are trying to find these in the store. I don't know how long this offer will stay up on the site to place an order so I'd act on it soon if you are interested. I wonder if some stores will order them though and split them up.


----------



## mb24

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I noticed that these are a 6-piece ONLINE EXCLUSIVE ITEM listed at the top of the website. They can be shipped for free to your local store. Thought it was something to mention in case people are trying to find these in the store. I don't know how long this offer will stay up on the site to place an order so I'd act on it soon if you are interested. I wonder if some stores will order them though and split them up.


Yes, I've seen the Scarecrow ! I bought the JOL last year!


----------



## Halloween Havoc

ScaredyKat said:


> As for a big jar, without spending an arm and a leg, I would go down the bulk aisle of walmart and pick up a big jar of pickles. I plan to do that as well. I think you can buy a 1 pound jar for around 6$ or so. As for odd shaped bottles, I would say thrift stores are your best bet.


I so agree with the weird shaped ones - I found three today at our local thrift store. They were each $1 and they are so dang cool - one is an old wine bottle but it has some crazy metal embellishments on it and then I found a green old elixir bottle. The other one is just super strange shaped. Two of them came with corks which is awesome.


----------



## Bethany

I have one of the scarecrows I bought for a friend, but the didn't have the pumpkin or skeleton. I'd LOVE to find a skeleton one.


----------



## ted_d_bear

I haven't seen any of these at Dollar Tree, but I did see similar ones at Family Dollar. I ended up getting a zombie and skeleton.


----------



## LairMistress

Dollar General has some different ones too, for $2.50. This is the one that I bought:


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress said:


> Dollar General has some different ones too, for $2.50. This is the one that I bought:
> 
> View attachment 174423


Got one of those he is sitting on my dash of my car


----------



## RCIAG

Ah, online only...I totally missed that on the banner!I just saw the pics & clicked the link.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Got one of those he is sitting on my dash of my car


OMG i want one oh sweetie could i get you to pic me up one or 2 please  we dont have those stores around here


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG i want one oh sweetie could i get you to pic me up one or 2 please  we dont have those stores around here


Will check out the Family Dollar stores this week.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Will check out the Family Dollar stores this week.


thank you sweetie


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> thank you sweetie


Sorry that is Dollar General


----------



## Deadna

Hubby surprised me with bobbleheads from Dollar Tree


----------



## Evil Elf

They made bobble-heads of the solar characters? Huh, getting use of the molds, I guess. Anyway, Dollar Tree should have those Halloween solar guys as their weekly special this upcoming Friday. I know I'll be getting a few.


----------



## Deadna

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> They made bobble-heads of the solar characters? Huh, getting use of the molds, I guess. Anyway, Dollar Tree should have those Halloween solar guys as their weekly special this upcoming Friday. I know I'll be getting a few.


I think these look like the solar dancers from last year if I remember correctly. I haven't seen the bobbleheads around here locally,hubby got them in Mississippi.


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> I think these look like the solar dancers from last year if I remember correctly. I haven't seen the bobbleheads around here locally,hubby got them in Mississippi.


Saw the Bobbleheads on Friday at the one in the mall. Didn't think they looked that good. Not real bobbley.


----------



## screamqueen2012

dollar store was well stocked with candles...pumpkin spice, apple pie and sugar cookie....several style jars, that are great for later use apothecary jars...our stores gotten in a lot of stock....I swear I think I;'ve bought 80 pieces of creepy cloth this year...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a local Dollar Tree today and it looks like they restocked a lot of Halloween items, many items I don't recall seeing from earlier in the season. Glad I stopped in. I did see the bobble heads pictured above on this page and the spring action on them wasn't that great as someone already said. I didn't see a solar version of the witch, pumpkin and skelly interestingly. Along with the bobbleheads were some wind up walking hands (monster and skeleton maybe) as well as an eyeball with feet that walked (and something else like it).

I was surprised and delighted to find an 11 x 14 inch black frame (surprised it had glass and not plexiglas in it though). Generally I only see 8 x 10s as the largest frame size. The 11 x 14 was perfect for my haunted hotel directory sign. Also picked up black posterboard from there to insert into the frame in place of the glass (bought those little white sign letters from Office Depot and they push into the foam board and look great). Figure I can put new posterboard in and use for a hospital directory later. Could also double for a wedding or funeral board too. 

If you haven't been in DT recently it might be worth a trip. Christmas was also on the shelf but I was quite surrpised at how much halloween was on the shelves given that they have been stocking halloween for quite some time. They actually were in the process of unpacking more boxes of halloween when I was there.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Keep an eye out for "Princess Hair Extensions." I have been trying to figure out how to make the hair for this year's R.I.Punzel scene. At first I thought I would need to use Raffia, but I was in Dollar Tree and found a bunch of "princess hair extensions" in the toy dept. I used ten of them plus a blonde wig to make this scene last Sunday. I think the hair looks way better than raffia. They can be used for corpses, masks and other props too.










Eric


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wolfbeard I have bought those hair extensions from Dollar Tree as well for my props. Great look there on your Rupunsel. Believe you are talking about the ones on a hair band from the toy department? The more normal hair colors generally sell out quicker than the blues and pinks, which are fun for circus props BTW. 

Hair extensions that I have found that are even longer in length from Dollar Tree are in the hair care department and sold as an adult product not kids toy. However I have only seen them in Black in my DT's although if you go into a beauty supply shop like Sally's you'll see they come in other colors (although regular retail pricing).


----------



## DavyKnoles

The Dollar Tree closest to me just got fence pieces in for a buck apiece! I know from another thread that the 99 Cent Store stocked them. Unfortunately, the closest 99 Cent Store is a couple thousand miles from here, so I was jazzed to find that at the good old reliable Dollar Tree!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is looking to create a graveyard/funeral scene, thought I would mention that Dollar Tree is now carrying 27-inch faux Gladiolas in their floral department (also online). Aside from lilies I always think of gladiolas and caskets going together. I bought gladiolas from them in past years and they actually were pretty nice for a buck. Assume it's the same source again this year. 

BTW noticed that Dollar Tree now has a Canadian Dollar Tree tab on the website.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up some green puffs today for my Halloween arrangement I am going to be making. And some white ball things & purple cat tails. 
Also picked up some of the Skeleton Key door hangers.


----------



## lizzyborden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If anyone is looking to create a graveyard/funeral scene, thought I would mention that Dollar Tree is now carrying 27-inch faux Gladiolas in their floral department (also online). Aside from lilies I always think of gladiolas and caskets going together. I bought gladiolas from them in past years and they actually were pretty nice for a buck. Assume it's the same source again this year.
> 
> BTW noticed that Dollar Tree now has a Canadian Dollar Tree tab on the website.


Thanks! I used to work at a florist and actually forgot just how many gladiolas we sold as funeral arrangements.  Doing a graveyard this year and willbe incorporating some for sure!


Bethany said:


> I picked up some green puffs today for my Halloween arrangement I am going to be making. And some white ball things & purple cat tails.
> Also picked up some of the Skeleton Key door hangers.


Bethany I'd love to see that arrangement when it's finished!


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> Bethany I'd love to see that arrangement when it's finished!


Will do lizzy. It will be loosely copied after an arrangement I saw at Hobby Lobby. Need to find the right vessel for arranging in since it will have a toad sitting in it.


----------

